# KB Walking Club--Join Us! Wk 5: 31 of us walked 532 miles, Total miles 2476



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, you may or may not know that Thumper is doing the Susan G Komen Walk for the Cure 3-Day race
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24504.0.html and is in training for it.

Well, I decided to train with her (in a virtual sense) even though I'm not going to do the walk. (I don't think my back and knee would hold up to three 20 mile days.) I am up to walking on a regular basis, though, or I used to be. So I started this morning with a brisk walk around the block. Total: 3/4 mile. 

I'll be up to a mile by the end of the week, and keep increasing it gradually.

Here's what I plan to do--walk every day I can, keep track of the distance, and post my weekly totals. Anyone want to join me? I'll keep a cumulative total of everyone's mileage. Let's see how far KindleBoards can walk in a year!

*If you are just finding this thread, it's never too late to join us as we walk across the US and eventually around the world! Just post that you're joining, turn in your miles for the previous week or seven days on Monday/Tuesday, and I'll post them Wednesday-ish. We're visiting people's home towns as we travel!

A list of resources for walkers can be found here:*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24585.msg467301.html#msg467301

Betsy

And now we have two members Walking for the Cure:
Thumper
http://awabbitwalking.blogspot.com/
and 
Heather (Luvmy4brats)
http://tinyurl.com/2u46tnq


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I'll join you Betsy,  I have been on a walking regimen since January and need to increase my milage (I am currently walking with a pedometer and tracking steps, 2000 = 1 mile).  I walked 5+ miles yesterday.  My dietrician wants me to incorporate some more strenous walking in so this will be a good way to keep track of it and give me some accountability and moral support.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'll try. Can't promise much, but this may be the incentive I need to get my rear in gear.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll try. Can't promise much, but this may be the incentive I need to get my rear in gear.


Great! That's what I was thinking. (Gertie, your image had an embedded space in front of it so you can't copy--that's why it didn't show up.)


B-Kay 1325 said:


> I'll join you Betsy, I have been on a walking regimen since January and need to increase my milage (I am currently walking with a pedometer and tracking steps, 2000 = 1 mile). I walked 5+ miles yesterday. My dietrician wants me to incorporate some more strenous walking in so this will be a good way to keep track of it and give me some accountability and moral support.


I was up to 10000 steps a day (well every now and then) before I hurt my knee, now I need to get back into it. I usually count 2500 steps as a mile, 10000 as four miles, you must take bigger steps than I do, LOL!

Betsy

Just let me know once a week how far you've walked to the best of your knowledge (even if it's been only a mile)! I'll post cumulative mileages for the club as a whole. You can post here in the thread or PM me....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is the pedometer I use, I like it because I can synch it with my computer.



Betsy


----------



## telracs

I've been trying to get off the train a stop early and walk a bit extra (about 1/2 mile) to work everyday.  But I'm bad at keeping track of how much I walk.


----------



## drenee

I'm in.  I've been working on increasing my steps per day.  I have an iPod Nano 5th generation that has the best pedometer I've owned.  It keeps a history of all of my daily totals.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sounds good so far!:
Deb
Scarlet
Gertie
B-Kay
Betsy

Scarlet--a pedometer really helps, but your best guess will do!

Deb--are you using the Nike thing?  Or is it built into the latest Nanos?  (Is 5th gen Nano the latest one? LOL  I have a Nano, but it's one of the flat ones, before they changed to the current slightly curved shape. I don't know what gen that is.)

Betsy 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I got a pedometer last week.  I made 64 steps.    Okay, so I only wore it for about an hour.  I'm not really that bad.


----------



## drenee

It's built into the Nano.  And yes, it's Nike.  5th is the latest, as far as I'm aware.  It's the slightly curved version.  LOVE IT.
If I would join a gym that had certain types of work out equipment, I could hook up my Nano and it will keep track of my progress.  
deb


----------



## mlewis78

Like Scarlet, I walk quite regularly by living in the city.  I've never kept track, but I can do this by blocks (20 Manhattan blocks = a mile).  Will join you.

I got off the #1 subway train one stop early this AM but only because I found out at Penn Station that it wasn't making local stops (I wanted W. 28th St).  It only added a few blocks to my commute.  This temp job is the first one where I'm not walking to work.  I'd been walking to work in Midtown for more than 30 years.  If I leave at 7:15 instead of 7:35, I could probably walk here.

BTW and very off topic:  I was stopped in the Columbus Circle train station for a bag search this AM.  Didn't expect this delay and I'm sure I missed a train because I had to wait a while for the next one.  If there had been a real terrorist around at that moment, the police would have missed him by spending time with me.  

Security is rather frantic lately because of the Times Square incident.

OK, after work, I'll be walking from W. 30th/7th Ave. to W. 43rd/10th (health club for swim).  That will be 13 city blocks plus 3 VERY long ones going west, so that's about a mile and another 13 blocks home after the swim.  That will come to at least 2 miles for the day (including morning walk to subway).  Will confirm later.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ok, I'm in, but I need you guys to kick my butt if I don't walk... Betsy can call me all sorts of names if I don't 

I think I have the same Nano as Betsy (Mine's the little flat chubby one) But I have an iPhone so I think I just need to get the sensor.


----------



## mlewis78

I have the 2008 ipod nano but no Nike set-up.


----------



## Cindy416

I'd love to join you. I just started walking on my treadmill again since dealing with a pinched nerve in my back for months. Of course, after only 2 days (not very many minutes) of slow walking on my treadmill, my knee is now killing me. If I can get it under control (maybe with another cortisone shot), I'll join in.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Betsy, thank you for the link for that pedometer.  I have an Omron (basic) and have been looking for another one (although not very diligently) and I have just purchased the one like yours.  By the way I was basing the 2000 steps on the books and articules I have been reading as well as asking my dietrician and so far all of them has stated that 2000 steps = 1 mile.

Like Luv, I also want you guys to help keep me motivated and this way I am accountable to someone other than myself.  For heath reasons I really need to lose the weight and I have found that walking is really the most realistic method for me (health club too expensive).

This is a great idea!!


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm in too....I try to work out 5 days a week if I can. Some days it's walking on the treadmill or outside if it's nice, and other days it's doing weights or something. There is actually a neat site you can go to & enter your exact walking route in your neighborhood and it will tell you how far it is. I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Betsy, for starting this challenge.  I'm excited, and happy to have a place to be accountable.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> I have the 2008 ipod nano but no Nike set-up.


This is what I used to use with my Nano:


I might have to dig it out again and try it in addition to my pedometer. I'll have the nano with me anyway to listen to books on tape. (The box is big but it's just a little thing that you attach to your shoe.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> I'm in too....I try to work out 5 days a week if I can. Some days it's walking on the treadmill or outside if it's nice, and other days it's doing weights or something. There is actually a neat site you can go to & enter your exact walking route in your neighborhood and it will tell you how far it is. I'll see if I can find it again.


There's a Google option for that...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't think this is the one I was thinking of, but here's one:
http://www.mapmywalk.com/

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Betsy, thank you for the link for that pedometer. I have an Omron (basic) and have been looking for another one (although not very diligently) and I have just purchased the one like yours. By the way I was basing the 2000 steps on the books and articules I have been reading as well as asking my dietrician and so far all of them has stated that 2000 steps = 1 mile.
> 
> Like Luv, I also want you guys to help keep me motivated and this way I am accountable to someone other than myself. For heath reasons I really need to lose the weight and I have found that walking is really the most realistic method for me (health club too expensive).
> 
> This is a great idea!!


One of the things I like about the Omron is that you put in the length of your step and then it will tell you the distance. I layed down a fully extended tape measure, did 10 steps in my usual walking stride and then looked how far I'd walked and divided by 10 to get the measurement to put in the Omron. I have a long stride, maybe that's where I got the 4 miles. (I like 5 miles better, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

I will join up too.
But it is easy for me because I have 1 mile from the Metrorail to the office.
And 1 mile back at night.
And I do this every day already.
But I will commit to doing an extra walk back and forth each day.


----------



## Addie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is what I used to use with my Nano:
> 
> 
> I might have to dig it out again and try it in addition to my pedometer. I'll have the nano with me anyway to listen to books on tape. (The box is big but it's just a little thing that you attach to your shoe.)
> 
> Betsy


I'm in! I've just got to get a pedometer. My yorkie forces me to go on walks every day as it is. If I don't, she talks to me and then scratches my face.  If I increase the amount of walking I do, I may have to carry her. She's a tad prissy. 

I've got the Nike setup for my 2G Touch, but I think I need to buy the sensor as well.
Will any shoe work? I looked on Apple's website, and it says you need a Nike+ shoe because it has a little slot for the sensor. Do you actually need that type of shoe, or can I just attach it to my sneaker another way?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The main things are to (1) walk and (2) let me know each week how many miles to put you down for.  One of the things I like is that someone can join at any time, knowing they are adding to the total miles walked by KindleBoarders!

So far!:
Deb (drenee)
Scarlet
Gertie
B-Kay
Betsy
mlewis78
Heather (luvmy4brats)
Cindy416
KindleGirl
geoff
Addielove

Woohoo, this is going to be fun!  Thanks to Thumper for being the inspiration for this!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AddieLove said:


> I'm in! I've just got to get a pedometer. My yorkie forces me to go on walks every day as it is. If I don't, she talks to me and then scratches my face.  If I increase the amount of walking I do, I may have to carry her. She's a tad prissy.
> 
> I've got the Nike setup for my 2G Touch, but I think I need to buy the sensor as well.
> Will any shoe work? I looked on Apple's website, and it says you need a Nike+ shoe because it has a little slot for the sensor. Do you actually need that type of shoe, or can I just attach it to my sneaker another way?


I don't know if you need the sensor for the 2G Touch--you should double check to be sure. You don't need the Nike shoe; I attach it to mine with one of those little things that tie into the shoelaces for holding a house key. I'll find a link and post it.

EDIT: This is similar to what I've used, and since I can't find it right now, I'm going to order this:


Betsy


----------



## Addie

Thanks! I'm going to order one, too. I think I only need the sensor and not the whole sports pack, but I'll go to a physical Apple store and double check. I can't wait to give this all a go!


----------



## Reyn

I will join in.  The school where I am doing my master's work (internship) is doing Scale back so this is perfect timing.  Maybe it will give me a little more incentive to walk a little extra.  I am currently trying to do 2 miles a day.  

Going to check out that pedometer now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Reyn--

Welcome!  This is great, I can't wait to see how far the group gets this year in total miles!

Betsy

So far!:
Deb (drenee)
Scarlet
Gertie
B-Kay
Betsy
mlewis78
Heather (luvmy4brats)
Cindy416
KindleGirl
geoff
Addielove
Reyn


----------



## ak rain

I can't keep up with you but wanted to point out App. for iphone when I got it it was free with ads.
there of coarse is one you can pay for, I have not tried it.
RunKeeper
if you have service, miles, speed, mapping is in. 

sylvia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My pedometer refuses to accept the fact that I'm walking.  Works fine for my GS.  Bummer.  Time to go to WalMart (such a hardship).


----------



## corkyb

I will join.  I need to get healthy again.  Plus I have been on a healthy eating regimen and am not losing weight fast enough so I need to incorporate exercise.  I do need people to hold me accountable though as I am the world's all time biggest slacker.
Paula ny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My pedometer refuses to accept the fact that I'm walking. Works fine for my GS. Bummer. Time to go to WalMart (such a hardship).


Maybe that's because you're sitting at the computer, Gertie 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

corkyb said:


> I will join. I need to get healthy again. Plus I have been on a healthy eating regimen and am not losing weight fast enough so I need to incorporate exercise. I do need people to hold me accountable though as I am the world's all time biggest slacker.
> Paula ny


I'm sure *I'm* the world's all time biggest slacker, corkyb! No, that's exactly what I hope to do with this thread, have a place where we can come and talk about our success and lapses!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe that's because you're sitting at the computer, Gertie
> 
> Betsy


Busted!










Notice I'm wearing running shoes. That's a start, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Busted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice I'm wearing running shoes. That's a start, right?


More than I'm wearing right now. 

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325

^^ You ladies crack me up!! lol


----------



## kdawna

Well.... I sure need to loose some weight and my treadmill has been ignored for too long!
I have an Omron pedometer and I will join you all.
  Brenda J.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome, kdawna!  Treadmill miles sure count!

I anticipate that folks will give me their mileage totals each week (you can pick your own day) and then I will post what the Walking Club has done in total.  You can tell me by PM or post in the thread.

So far:

Michelle
Maxx
Meredith
Andra
frojazz

AK rain
MAGreen
Thumper
Harvey
Chelzaya
Annalog
kdawna
corkyb
Deb (drenee)
Scarlet
Gertie
B-Kay
mlewis78
Heather (luvmy4brats)
Cindy416
KindleGirl
geoff
Addielove
Reyn
Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Sign me up as well. I have to start walking more if I am going to be able to keep up with my mom when we go on vacation together next month. I already have a pedometer.
Anna


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I'll join you Betsy, I have been on a walking regimen since January and need to increase my milage (I am currently walking with a pedometer and tracking steps, 2000 = 1 mile). I walked 5+ miles yesterday. My dietrician wants me to incorporate some more strenous walking in so this will be a good way to keep track of it and give me some accountability and moral support.


I am dead tired when I get home from work (nannying for 3 very active young'uns), so I don't think I have the energy to do any extra walking when I get home, but this makes me wonder what my mileage would be if I used a pedometer! I think I might borrow one and see what I get. Cool idea though! (Don't bother putting me on the list though, I don't know if I'll manage to find a pedometer or not.) 

Scratch that, found one! I will try and remember to start wearing it!


----------



## drenee

chelzaya, absolutely wear your pedometer during the day.  I did close to two miles today just going to the doctor's office, grocery store, and around my apartment.  
And let me tell you all, I'm a horrible slacker.  I totally sit on my laurels and use every excuse in the world to not get up and move around.  The fact that I'm going to turn 50 this year and I'm in pretty good health has made me realize I need to start making some smarter decisions.  Walking, eating more fruits, veggies, taking my meds on a regular basis are my goals for this year.  
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin

Does running count? I've started running regularly with my dog and this would be a fun way to keep myself motivated.


----------



## Thumper

I'm in! Any accountability I can make use of is good!


----------



## Annalog

Tip I use:
If you want to remember to wear your pedometer every day, put it in your shoes, in your purse, with your keys, or with something else you know you will put on or have with you the next day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> Does running count? I've started running regularly with my dog and this would be a fun way to keep myself motivated.


Running counts! You're in, Harvey!

But all of you who are exercising with your dogs need to post a picture of the dog. 

Good tip, Annalog!

Thumper, you were the inspiration to start this! Glad you're joining us.

Chelzaya, you're in! Do what you can and let us know. It'll add up.

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

if I can log in elliptical miles and biking I am in. 
sylvia


----------



## MAGreen

Count me in! I try to walk on my treadmill everyday, and this will give me incentive to make sure I do it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sylvia, works for me.  The point is to challenge yourself, everyone's miles are going to be thrown in the same pot!

MAGreen, welcome to the club!

Betsy


----------



## lynninva

I want to join also - I need to start exercising regularly & the accountability might help keep me on track.  

That said, I may not start tracking this until next week. For a variety of reasons, my life is in a complete uproar getting ready for overnight guests & a cookout for DS's graduation on Saturday.  I've been telling people at work that I just need to get through this weekend & then I get my life back. 

I think I have a good Omron pedometer.  Maybe I can find that & a working battery.  It would be good to track my steps as I run around town this week.  Especially to get credit for the distance from the parking lot to the stadium on Saturday.


----------



## ak rain

I'll make sure to say el or bike
sylvia


----------



## mlewis78

Figured out a more precise way to calculate my walking mileage (without the pedometer I don't have).  There is the number of blocks method I mentioned earlier, but better is to go to Google maps and say where I started and ended on each leg of walking in my day.  In this way, I've come up with 2.5 miles for today.  Will keep a record all week to submit to Betsy.  2.5 will not be typical!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Annalog said:


> Tip I use:
> If you want to remember to wear your pedometer every day, put it in your shoes, in your purse, with your keys, or with something else you know you will put on or have with you the next day.


Hehe, funny you said that. I set it on top of my kindle to remember (hey, I gotta have something to do during naptime!).


----------



## Dankinia

I'm in.  I am actually training for a 10K that takes place in August so I have motivation, but the more I am held accountable to my weekly training goal the better.


----------



## sheltiemom

Count me in.  Sounds like fun.  I don't run, I jog - slowly.    I did about 3 miles this afternoon before I read this.  I have been jogging for years and usually just go by the time.  However, I won't be getting too many miles cause I go dancing 3 or 4 times a week and I can't jog, go dancing and work on the same day.  Way too old for that nowadays.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

first log report:  12723 steps or 6+ miles today.

I wear my pedometer all day and count every step and I also try to walk after work, today I went to a local mall.  I was trying to get a reading for my total walk but when I finished I discovered that my pedometer had popped open and didn't register the last lap, bummer!!  Since I don't know how many steps I missed I didn't include an estimate in the count, the number I logged is what is showing on the meter right now.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Oops, I just went back and read OP and realize we are supposed to log WEEKLY totals.  I am sorry and will give a total at the end of the week (I guess I was so excited to do this and just wanted to log my number).


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> And let me tell you all, I'm a horrible slacker. I totally sit on my laurels and use every excuse in the world to not get up and move around. The fact that I'm going to turn 50 this year and I'm in pretty good health has made me realize I need to start making some smarter decisions. Walking, eating more fruits, veggies, taking my meds on a regular basis are my goals for this year.


OK, this inspired me, since most of it applies to me too. Got room for another horrible slacker walker? I don't know whether I'll be able to do a lot, since I don't have a treadmill at home, and my walks are limited in length to what DD can/will do with me, but any is better than none....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Oops, I just went back and read OP and realize we are supposed to log WEEKLY totals. I am sorry and will give a total at the end of the week (I guess I was so excited to do this and just wanted to log my number).


Yes, weekly totals for the official reports; it'll be easier for me to keep up with to figure totals! But if you get excited and want to post a day's achievement, that's OK, too. I think it'll keep us all pumped!

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

so what day first log in? starting when?
Sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I suppose it will be easier for me if people post on the same day for the most part.  So, say, next Tuesday?    In a week?

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

sounds good. spring energy healthy travels
Sylvia


----------



## Thumper

B-Kay 1325 said:


> first log report: 12723 steps or 6+ miles today.


Well dangit, now my 3 miles seems so tiny... 

I did add 5.5 to it on my Trikke. My feet hurt now...


----------



## dollcrazy

Ok count me in. You've all shamed me into it. For the last few years, yes I mean years, I've been telling myself I have to get off my duff and start walking but that's all I've done about it. I guess now is the time. I'm off to get a new pedometer and get started on my new get healthy regime.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, dolllcrazy!  Welcome to the fun!  

Thumper, this is NOT a competition.  And we can slap B-Kay later.   I had a total of 1.7 miles yesterday.  Clearly I spend too much time on KindleBoards. 

I can't wait to see how far KindleBoards walks (runs, etc) in the coming year.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know if you need the sensor for the 2G Touch--you should double check to be sure. You don't need the Nike shoe; I attach it to mine with one of those little things that tie into the shoelaces for holding a house key. I'll find a link and post it.
> 
> EDIT: This is similar to what I've used, and since I can't find it right now, I'm going to order this:
> 
> 
> Betsy


The Touch already has the Nike receiver installed in it, so you just need to buy the sensor, which is $19 on Amazon.

I just ordered that and the strap to hold it onto my shoe....thanks for the links Betsy! Looking forward to using this on the those routes that I don't already have mapped out.


----------



## travelgirl

I'm in!  I already use a pedometer every day, and I need to be walking more.  Thanks for getting us started!!


----------



## Sendie

I want to play please.  I work all day and may not contribute much but this may be just the motivator I need.  Now I need to go get my pedometer out of the drawer I keep it in....!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome, travelgirl and Sendie!  Join the fun.

We're doing weekly total reports (first one next Tuesday) but you can chime in anytime with updates of how you're doing!  We're here to support each other (read "nag"), LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Sendie

Nag me please!  I'm usually so tired when I get home from work all I do is put on my pj's and chill on the couch.  I walk LOTS overseas, but at home?  That's another story and I'm really lazy here.  Problem is starting this time of year south Texas is so hot & humid and so many mosquitos that I tend to stay indoors mostly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hear you!  Summer in the DC area is about 90 degrees and 90% humidity, really gross.  I'm lucky that i can walk when I get up as I don't have to head out for work, otherwise it would be ugly!

Did you find your pedometer?  I try to wear mine all day so I can count all my steps...you can do that, you know!!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... I had a total of 1.7 miles yesterday. Clearly I spend too much time on KindleBoards.  ...


I haven't downloaded my pedometer yet but I would be lucky if I got that far yesterday. I did get our treadmill setup again. We had hidden the key (two plastic bits and a cord) from the cats and then forgotten where we put the key! I found the key but, by then, I was too tired to walk for more than a few minutes.  I forgot to put the key away so I hope the cats have not hidden it for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What's the saying go? A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step....so if you got your treadmil setup, your pedometer ordered, or whatever, you've gone forward. 

Here's our walking quote of the day:
_All truly great thoughts are conceived by walking._
- Friedrich Nietzsche

So my hope is to have some great thoughts!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Betsy I'd love to join all of you, but atm, my strenuous walking isn't distance, it's staircases. and I have no idea how to count those. Before all this stuff happened with my grandmother I had just started walking again in the evenings with DH...Maybe towards the end of summer when I can go home and walk nightly I can join you all.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

Ok, Ok if I HAVE to.  I am totally out of shape and I want to be able to walk around disney next time and not be winded.  So as long as you guys will kick my butt in gear I will go out and swim through the black flies, oops I mean walk.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

OK I have to admit that I have been walking about 3 times a week since the beginning of the year, but I wear my pedometer everyday all day (put it on with clothing after shower in the morning and take it off when I go to bed).  I need all the steps I can milk out of this thing.  I work all day from 7:30 am to 5:00 pm M-Th and 4 hrs on Fridays and then try to get a walk in after work.  I live in Tucson, AZ (can I say HOT, HOT, HOT?) so I have been checking out the local indoor Malls and went to the closest one to home yesterday. This Mall is a midsized one and I think the smallest in our area.

I certainly do not want to be in any kind of competition with anyone, (yikes!) my goal for doing this is to be motivated to walk at least 5 days a week and to walk further and longer for weight loss & health reasons. To be a part of this gives me a group to be accountable to and maybe even encouragement.  I am looking forward to all of us being able to get healthier and more fit when all is said and done. Also hoping to have a lot of fun along the way!

One other thing, I am going on a Middle School music department trip to Disneyland as a chaperon next week and will be traveling by bus all day Tuesday.  If it is OK I will post my total weeks numbers next Monday evening.


----------



## mlewis78

Love that I can calculate mileage through google maps.  I've discovered that it's .4 mile from my apt. to the subway station.


----------



## Sendie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hear you! Summer in the DC area is about 90 degrees and 90% humidity, really gross. I'm lucky that i can walk when I get up as I don't have to head out for work, otherwise it would be ugly!
> 
> Did you find your pedometer? I try to wear mine all day so I can count all my steps...you can do that, you know!!
> 
> Betsy


Found it, but how do I convert my steps into miles? Does anyone know how to do that?


----------



## Annalog

Sendie said:


> Found it, but how do I convert my steps into miles? Does anyone know how to do that?


It depends on your stride length. A Google search for "convert steps to miles" provided many hits, one of which was http://www.walk4life.com/customerservice/forms_stepstomiles.aspx. There is a link near the top of that page for determining stride length.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It does depend on stride length. I stretched a tape measure the length of my hallway (about 12 steps long as it turned out) and walked 10 steps at the pace I try to use when I walk for exercise, then divided the total number of inches by 10. My stride is 27 inches. There are 5280 feet or 63360 inches in a mile; for me, that's 2350 steps (rounded). I count a 10000 step day as 4 miles. Others use 5 miles.



B-Kay 1325 said:


> I certainly do not want to be in any kind of competition with anyone, (yikes!) my goal for doing this is to be motivated to walk at least 5 days a week and to walk further and longer for weight loss & health reasons. To be a part of this gives me a group to be accountable to and maybe even encouragement. I am looking forward to all of us being able to get healthier and more fit when all is said and done. Also hoping to have a lot of fun along the way!


No competition! That's part of the reason we're doing a group total. Every mile anyone walks makes the group totals bigger! How cool is that?

And you can post any day of the week you want, just try to do it once a week so I don't go crazy tracking numbers.  If anyone has what they feel is a puny week and want to PM me, that's fine, too, but I wouldn't sweat it. I'm sure I'll have some puny weeks! And in the meantime we can share our tales of walking.

Today, hubby and I went for a walk at Ft Hunt, a nearby park. It was gorgeous, we didn't see too many birds (it's usually a good birding area for us), but we almost didn't get into the park as the road was closed right outside to stage a huge bicycle group for charity or something. 250-300 bicycles! They all had the sae bicycle shirt and little flags on their bikes!)

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

I'll join you.  I'll have to dig around to find my pedometer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> OK, this inspired me, since most of it applies to me too. Got room for another horrible slacker walker? I don't know whether I'll be able to do a lot, since I don't have a treadmill at home, and my walks are limited in length to what DD can/will do with me, but any is better than none....


Susan, just think what a healthy model for DD you'll be! And some is indeed better than none!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

I live on a dead end street. One lap (from my driveway to entrance to cul-de-sac and back) equals 1.5 miles. I guess I could start out by doing one lap a day...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's an excellent start, Angela!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Susan, just think what a healthy model for DD you'll be! And some is indeed better than none!
> 
> Betsy


She's already way ahead of me.  I think the athletic gene skipped a generation. My mom taught her to swim and is teaching her to play tennis, and has all sorts of other plans (my mom was a sports-scholarship kid). DD goes biking with her dad, and climbs trees. She started ice skating this winter. And she's now taking a yoga class. Me, I used to go to the gym, but never really enjoyed it... the sports I do enjoy are the once-a-year seasonal things, so my gardening is probably more exercise than I get anywhere else normally. I'm counting on you guys to motivate me to walk more!! 

Guess it's time to go find a pedometer.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

HELP, I got the pedometer, that Betsy posted yesterday in this thread, today and will have to fix all the settings when I get home.  I want to put it on my netbook (which doesn't have a cd reader), does anyone know if I can run a USB cable from my desktop to the netbook and download the CD to the netbook that way?  Or could I load it on a flash drive and use it in any computer?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Be sure to get one that lets you set the length of your stride--makes it more accurate!  There are plenty that just count the jiggles as you walk.  Or just use one of the online resources to measure a route in your neighborhood and count that without a pedometer!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B-Kay 1325 said:


> HELP, I got the pedometer, that Betsy posted yesterday in this thread, today and will have to fix all the settings when I get home. I want to put it on my netbook (which doesn't have a cd reader), does anyone know if I can run a USB cable from my desktop to the netbook and download the CD to the netbook that way? Or could I load it on a flash drive and use it in any computer?


You can download the software directly to the netbook here:
http://omronhealthcare.com/softwareuploads/2000-XP-Vista1.3.zip

If you can't connect your netbook to the internet via Wifi or by taking the cable out of your PC and plugging it into your netbook, you can download the software from Omron onto your PC, then copy the file to your netbook via dropbox, a flash card or whatever.

(Dropbox is a really conveninet way to move files from a PC to a netbook.)

Betsy


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> Love that I can calculate mileage through google maps. I've discovered that it's .4 mile from my apt. to the subway station.


Otherwise known as 4 blocks?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Are all blocks in NYC exactly .1 mile long?  That wouldn't work here in northern VA suburbia....

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are all blocks in NYC exactly .1 mile long? That wouldn't work here in northern VA suburbia....
> 
> Betsy


In most of Manhattan and Brooklyn, 20 uptown/downtown blocks equal 1 mile. However, most crosstown blocks are longer, usually about 0.3 mile each. I think mlewis is actually more than 0.4 miles from a subway station, since it's 2 crosstown blocks plus at least 1 uptown block to the nearest from where I think she lives.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

scarlet said:


> In most of Manhattan and Brooklyn, 20 uptown/downtown blocks equal 1 mile. However, most crosstown blocks are longer, usually about 0.3 mile each. I think mlewis is actually more than 0.4 miles from a subway station, since it's 2 crosstown blocks plus at least 1 uptown block to the nearest from where I think she lives.


Then four uptown blocks would be .2 mi and and four crosstown blocks would be 1.2 miles.... (math major here, sorry, I can't help do calculations. )

Interesting to know as hubby and I are starting to plan a weekend in NY this summer.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting to know as hubby and I are starting to plan a weekend in NY this summer.
> 
> Betsy


You should go the weekend of July 9, 10, 11. . . .why? . . . .'cause that's the weekend Boyd Morrison is going to be there doing a book signing at the Mysterious Bookshop. . . . . .

just sayin'. . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That would be cool...unfortunately, that week is already booked for a different trip to the midwest, not exactly on the way!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

I'd like to join too, please. I love to walk and I've even started to do some jogging. I started walking just a little over a year ago. I also made some diet changes, and in the past year, I've lost around 80 pounds. BUT... I've been slacking off lately, so this sounds like a good way to hold myself accountable.


----------



## mlewis78

scarlet said:


> Otherwise known as 4 blocks?


I got the .4 figure from google maps directions. It's two long crosstown blocks and two shorter (20 to a mile) street blocks. Entrance to subway is at 58th St. I went in at 57th today (to avoid the so-called anti-terrorist police) and just walked further underground. Turned out they weren't down there at the foot of the escalator today. Yesterday they were just waiting for 58-yr. old women with two bags to get off the escalator.

I walked home from work today. Entered the points of start and finish into google maps. They had two routes: one was 1.7 and the other 1.8 mi. The shorter one had the Broadway route, which cuts it down a block or so (because 7th meets Bway at 42nd and the block between Bway & 8th Ave. at 56th is shorter than most crosstown blocks, since Bway meets 8th at Columbus Circle (near 59th). TMI?


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> I got the .4 figure from google maps directions. It's two long crosstown blocks and two shorter (20 to a mile) street blocks. Entrance to subway is at 58th St. I went in at 57th today (to avoid the so-called anti-terrorist police) and just walked further underground. Turned out they weren't down there at the foot of the escalator today. Yesterday they were just waiting for 58-yr. old women with two bags to get off the escalator.
> 
> I walked home from work today. Entered the points of start and finish into google maps. They had two routes: one was 1.7 and the other 1.8 mi. The shorter one had the Broadway route, which cuts it down a block or so (because 7th meets Bway at 42nd and the block between Bway & 8th Ave. at 56th is shorter than most crosstown blocks, since Bway meets 8th at Columbus Circle (near 59th). TMI?


not too much info for me, I understand entirely.


----------



## frojazz

I'm in!

I have a lot of trips away this summer, and I work 8 days on/6 off--I usually end up jogging more during the days I work--but I would love to contribute to the Kindleboards' total miles!

My main motivation is a half marathon in December...I've been keeping myself on track with a few 5ks, and I'm getting ready for a 10k on May 22nd.  I'm excited that I've stuck to my training regimen (I started in December.).

It also helps a lot that DH has started "running" with me.  (He is away a lot, but he'll call and we'll run "together.")


----------



## Andra

Count me in too. I've worn a pedometer for years and used to consistently get over 10,000 steps a day. Now I'm lucky to get 4,000-5,000. Maybe this will help me stay on track.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I walk 8 miles or more a day at work and won second place in our "Walk across Texas" competition at the beginning of the year. I did 10 miles a day on Saturdays and Sundays. So yes, I think I want my name on the list.


----------



## Maxx

I'm in too.  I have a pedometer and have used it on and off for years.  My 30 year HS reunion is in about a month and well of course I would like to loose weight!  I like to walk my dogs and listen to audio books, that makes it fun and joining this group makes it even more fun.


----------



## austenfiend

Sign me up, after reading everyone being/getting motivated, I feel like even more of a slug than normal!  I'm going to work with my son to develop a walking/running program for during the summer because he says he wants to go out for cross country when he starts high school in the fall.  I told him I'd run down to the mailbox at the end of the driveway (a SHORT driveway, by the way) and just wait for him to come back!!!  Y'all made me realize I need to get my butt (and various other body parts) in gear!

Michelle


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Michelle, Maxx, Meredith, Andra, frojazz, 

welcome to the KB Walking Klub!  This is going to be great!  We'll walk across America in no time!  I though we'd start up in Washingon State and walk through Harvey's home town, then head across and end up visiting Gertie in Florida!  Along the way we can go through other home towns (and of course we'll have to go through Hibbing! )  I'll post maps to show where we are every now and then!

The beauty of the system will be that you can join at any time and you never fall behind, just post your weekly totals or PM them to me and I'll add to the total.  Every mile you walk raises the group total!

Share your walking stories, your highlights, your lowlights, your struggles, your tips here!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> Betsy I'd love to join all of you, but atm, my strenuous walking isn't distance, it's staircases. and I have no idea how to count those. Before all this stuff happened with my grandmother I had just started walking again in the evenings with DH...Maybe towards the end of summer when I can go home and walk nightly I can join you all.


If you wear a pedometer, it'll count the staircases! And the walking you do during the day will count too! And as we're posting weekly totals, it'll add up. So, if you want to join now, you can. If you want to wait until things settle down a bit, you can do that, too. (Although walking is good for stress. )

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The club is growing, it won't take us long to walk across America with all these folks!  If I missed someone, let me know!  Never too late to sign in!

Betsy

So far:

intinst
travelgirl
Michelle
Maxx
Meredith
Andra
frojazz
AFS_NZ_IT
sendie
austenfiend
aravis60
angela
akagriff
Sheltie Mom
Susan in VA
Dankinia
AK rain
MAGreen
Thumper
Harvey
Chelzaya
Annalog
kdawna
corkyb
Deb (drenee)
Scarlet
Gertie
B-Kay
mlewis78
Heather (luvmy4brats)
Cindy416
KindleGirl
geoff
Addielove
Reyn
Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Walking Quote of the Day:

"One step at a time is good walking"

--Chinese proverb


----------



## travelgirl

Don't forget me!    I didn't see my name on the list.  

Betsy, friends of ours recently moved back to Hibbing a few months ago, right before the husband deployed to Iraq for his third tour.  What a small world!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry, travelgirl!!!

It is a small world, and KindleBoards makes it smaller!

We're going to be able to walk around the world!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

I may as well join in, I have to walk every day, anyway. My totals will be smaller than most everyone else's, but when you multiply them by the difficulty factor of the new knee and the walker, I'll be all right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Intinst!  If you're walking, the rest of us have no reason to slack off!  Welcome, I'll add you to the list!

Betsy


----------



## austenfiend

Who can tell me about any app that I can use with my iPhone that might help me with this "wonderful" walking plan?  (Okay, maybe I'm not sounding too excited yet, but I'll get there!)


----------



## ellesu

I'll join! I've been walking up to 10,000 steps daily with Wii Walk it Out - from what I've read, the step count is pretty accurate, so I'm pleased with myself (considering I hadn't been doing much of anything before). The humidity has arrived in my part of the world, so I'll probably continue with Walk it Out - _inside_ where I won't melt as quickly.


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Intinst! If you're walking, the rest of us have no reason to slack off! Welcome, I'll add you to the list!
> 
> Betsy


I agree! Yay, Intinst!


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> I may as well join in, I have to walk every day, anyway. My totals will be smaller than most everyone else's, but when you multiply them by the difficulty factor of the new knee and the walker, I'll be all right.


Intinst,
Glad to have at least one other guy on the team!
You just let me know if you need to take a rest or any other kind of virtual help.
I'm there for you, friend.


----------



## Thumper

Holy carp, there are PEOPLE outside before 8 a.m.! And a lot of them are sweating... Who'da thunk

I did my walk this morning (3.3 miles woohoo!) and then hopped on the Trikke for a while. I'm a whole lot faster on the Trikke than I am on foot. Mixing it up is good, though, I think, because I'm discovering all kinds of pissed off muscles I didn't know I had...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

intinst said:


> I may as well join in, I have to walk every day, anyway. My totals will be smaller than most everyone else's, but when you multiply them by the difficulty factor of the new knee and the walker, I'll be all right.


Don't worry, II, I'll probably be struggling to keep up with you. Does rotation of the wheels on my electric scooter count?


----------



## dollcrazy

OOOPs, You forgot me on the list. I could always sit back with my feet on the desk and just watch all of you


----------



## Stephanie

Please count me in!  I lurk here all the time, but this one sounded too fun to pass up!

I just started the Couch to 10k program yesterday (I've already finished Couch to 5k, so I actually started at Week 6 ~ Day 1 of the Couch to 10k program) and it will be fun to add to the miles of the group.

Happy Running/Walking!!!


----------



## sem

I'm in, if you'll have me. I don't do any extra walking but manage 2 - 5 miles between work and home chores. I'll be glad to add those to the groups total to walk around the world!

I have two apps on my ipod touch - the one I like the best is "strides". It counts steps, minutes walked, distance, speed, and calories burned. It seems to be fairly accurate but it really eats the battery. I have to charge it in the middle of the day or in the car on the way home from work or it dies before bedtime!

I'm going to look into the Wii Walk It Out program - have been wanting a Wii anyway. I live in the desert and it gets up to 115 regularly in the summer - going from the AC car to AC work or home is about the extent of outside walking!

This really sounds like fun!


----------



## lynninva

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The club is growing, it won't take us long to walk across America with all these folks! If I missed someone, let me know! Never too late to sign in!
> 
> Betsy


I think you missed me, also (reply #4. Although Dollcrazy's thought of sitting back & watching everyone sweat is tempting. Unfortunately, I've been doing that for too long, so I need to get active.


----------



## mlewis78

Thumper said:


> Holy carp, there are PEOPLE outside before 8 a.m.! And a lot of them are sweating... Who'da thunk
> 
> I did my walk this morning (3.3 miles woohoo!) and then hopped on the Trikke for a while. I'm a whole lot faster on the Trikke than I am on foot. Mixing it up is good, though, I think, because I'm discovering all kinds of p*ssed off muscles I didn't know I had...


I was one of those people out at 7:30am to walk to the subway. Last day, though, of this temp assignment. It was cut short (not my fault) and ended at 4pm Thurs. I'm relieved. Hated those hours (8a-5p). After I left at 4, I walked the mile plus to the health club and after the swim walked 0.7 mi. home. Just like Tuesday evening. But I had a nice mid-day walk that was about 1.5 and cut short by a cell phone call to come back because an ASAP job came in. HATED that assignment!

We had beautiful weather for walking on Thursday.


----------



## KindleGirl

austenfiend said:


> Who can tell me about any app that I can use with my iPhone that might help me with this "wonderful" walking plan? (Okay, maybe I'm not sounding too excited yet, but I'll get there!)


I think mapmywalk.com has an actual app that will work with the iphone. I was looking around at that site and saw the app, but I have the touch not iphone, so it wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Stopped by the $ Tree this morning on my way to PT.  Got a pedometer for a $ that actually works.  

I put it on as soon as I got into the car and I've already got over 1K steps.


----------



## Andra

DH and I walked the camping loop last night - about 25 minutes...
I was planning to do it today but it's raining and I might melt.


----------



## mlewis78

Just got the mileage from my home to the laundromat.  I have to drop stuff off.  0.3 mi. each way, so I'll get in at least .6 today.  Haven't been out yet and am in recovery from the temp job I had for 4 days.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Today was a beautiful day here in Chicago so I spent almost all day outside, running after the kids and taking them on walks. Got in about 4.4 miles, which is double my other days. I'm keeping a running tally to submit after the week's up. I'm looking forward to seeing how far across the country we make it this week!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy, where's the starting point for our cross-country walk?  

My little $ pedometer is working great.  I'm really surprised at how much walking I'm doing.  I'm using 2,500 steps per mile since I have a short stride.


----------



## Thumper

Gonna shoot for 5-6 miles tomorrow... :::cries a little:::


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, folks, I'm excited to see all the walking going on!  I had 12000 plus steps today, we walked all over New Bern....but I more than compensated for the calories I used up, LOL!

I'll work on getting my list updated and and the map across America started!

Thumper, you'll be fine!  We're sending strengthening thoughts your way!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Thumper said:


> Gonna shoot for 5-6 miles tomorrow... :::cries a little:::


If I were planning on that I'd cry too. I have a very bad right knee that got worse over last weekend.


----------



## Sendie

I'm not getting much walking done AT ALL during the week because of work : (  I had planned on walking the dogs last night for a good while, but ended up spending 7 1/2 hours in the ER with my son instead.  (He's ok, he lost a fight with a barbed-wire fence).  It doesn't look like I'll get much walking in this weekend either because of rain.  Hopefully I can catch up with all of you power walkers!


----------



## ellesu

mlewis78 said:


> Just got the mileage from my home to the laundromat. I have to drop stuff off. 0.3 mi. each way, so I'll get in at least .6 today. Haven't been out yet and am in recovery from the temp job I had for 4 days.


mlewis78....a bit off topic, but - are you familiar with hopstop? If so, what do you think about it - reliable (more or less)? Thanks!


----------



## austenfiend

Stephanie: Did you like the Couch to 5K?  I'm thinking about getting that and doing it with my son - he says he wants to do cross country in the fall and I thought it would be a good opportunity to 1) get me off my butt; 2) get him away from the tv/computer; 3) have some bonding time.


----------



## Thumper

I'll pay someone to come rub my feet for me...

6.25 miles today. I wound up at a park, one I've driven past but never really paid attention to before, and walked around it for roughly 3 miles. It's a nice place, lots of shade trees...and lots of old ladies walking fast enough to lap me. If that wasn't bad enough, I got lapped by a chihuahua. My ego is wounded.

My pace was only 22 min/mile...gonna have to work on that eventually, but for now it's all right. It was consistent, even at the end.


----------



## mlewis78

Thumper said:


> I'll pay someone to come rub my feet for me...
> 
> 6.25 miles today. I wound up at a park, one I've driven past but never really paid attention to before, and walked around it for roughly 3 miles. It's a nice place, lots of shade trees...and lots of old ladies walking fast enough to lap me. If that wasn't bad enough, I got lapped by a chihuahua. My ego is wounded.
> 
> My pace was only 22 min/mile...gonna have to work on that eventually, but for now it's all right. It was consistent, even at the end.


Lapped you? Does that mean that they walked faster? Not a competition.

Congrats on doing such a long walk. Does your Garmin device let you know how many minutes per mile?


----------



## Annalog

Thumper said:


> I'll pay someone to come rub my feet for me...
> ...
> My pace was only 22 min/mile...gonna have to work on that eventually, but for now it's all right. It was consistent, even at the end.


Your pace is faster than mine! 
In April I walked in a 5.25 trail run/walk for various cancer charities. My pace was fairly steady and was just under 26 min/mile (25:43 according to the posted results). My sister, a year younger than me, was 1 hour 5 minutes faster than me. My mom, 78, was 37 minutes faster. Since my goal was to not be more than 45 minutes behind my mom, I figured I did just fine. (I was passed by just about everybody: old, young, pregnant, parents pushing kids in strollers, and one young girl [~6] walking with her dad.)

Remember to drink plenty of water.


----------



## mlewis78

I don't know what my pace is -- probably around 20 min. average but much faster when I'm in a hurry.

Have only done 0.6 mile so far today.  Picked up laundry.  Was going to walk to the health club, but I'm thinking of skipping that today.  Knee hurts awfully, and next Wed. I'm seeing internist, so I will ask her for recommendation of knee specialist.


----------



## mlewis78

ellesu said:


> mlewis78....a bit off topic, but - are you familiar with hopstop? If so, what do you think about it - reliable (more or less)? Thanks!


Yes, I have used Hopstop to get directions for best transportation routes. We could use that to determine mileage. NYC Transit also has a good site for planning routes for getting around the city at particular times. It's called MTA Trip Planner.

I think that Hopstop and MTA Trip Planner are reliable for knowing which trains aren't running on a particular day and suggesting the best routes.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> Yes, I have used Hopstop to get directions for best transportation routes. We could use that to determine mileage. NYC Transit also has a good site for planning routes for getting around the city at particular times. It's called MTA Trip Planner.
> 
> I think that Hopstop and MTA Trip Planner are reliable for knowing which trains aren't running on a particular day and suggesting the best routes.


I like hopstop better for walking routes, don't love it for bus/train options. But then again, sometime www.mta.info gives really bizarre train options.

Hopstop was also very good for when I was in DC. 
Not that anybody asked my opinion...


----------



## Thumper

mlewis78 said:


> Lapped you? Does that mean that they walked faster? Not a competition.
> 
> Congrats on doing such a long walk. Does your Garmin device let you know how many minutes per mile?


LOL yep...they passed me, and before I got all the way around the park, they passed me again. It didn't really bother me until the short legged little Chihuahua zoomed past a second time. Bested by 3 inch legs. My new goal: beat the yappy little dog! 

(beat as in win, not like kick the carp out of him...he was cute and well trained, and I wanted to put him in my pocket and take him home to the kitties...)

And yep, the Garmin gives me minutes per mile, distance, speed, heart rate, calories burned, and probably some other stuff I haven't noticed. Nifty little toy, I'm very glad I bought one.


----------



## Thumper

Annalog said:


> Remember to drink plenty of water.


Hydrate-urinate...I've been told it's a walker's mantra.

I must have done well in the hydration department today...I had to stop at Burger King to use the facilities around mile 1.5, and then barely made it home in time...I may have to start walking in Depends


----------



## ellesu

Thanks ladies! (and scarlet, your opinions are always of interest)    

I'll pass along what you both said and the other site to family members planning a trip up your way.


----------



## Dankinia

Thumper said:


> And yep, the Garmin gives me minutes per mile, distance, speed, heart rate, calories burned, and probably some other stuff I haven't noticed. Nifty little toy, I'm very glad I bought one.


I love my Garmin. It was my reward for finishing the C25K program a couple of years ago. I no longer run due to health reasons, but I still use it when I walk. It is a great training aid and I love the footpod adaptor that allows me to use it with a treadmill when it gets to hot to walk outside.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Today was a gorgeous day in Bellingham, and my two girls and I (and the dog) hiked in the hills behind our house. We got lost for a short bit - which makes it a great hike in my book. 4.5 miles. Feels good!


----------



## Thumper

Dankinia said:


> I love the footpod adaptor that allows me to use it with a treadmill when it gets to hot to walk outside.


Ohhhh...another gadget I need. Yes, NEED! Surely at some point I'll need to walk inside, right...?


----------



## ak rain

Harvey as long as its not lost for too long

have you read "The girl who loved tom Gordan" s King.  the most normal story I have read with his name to it.

keep walking stay together
Sylvia


----------



## Stephanie

austenfiend said:


> Stephanie: Did you like the Couch to 5K? I'm thinking about getting that and doing it with my son - he says he wants to do cross country in the fall and I thought it would be a good opportunity to 1) get me off my butt; 2) get him away from the tv/computer; 3) have some bonding time.


austenfiend ~ I loved it! Before I started the Couch to 5k program I had never run in my life. I mean NEVER! In high school, when they told me I had to run a mile for a grade, I got a doctor's excuse from gym class!!!! 

The first day, I had to struggle through a one minute interval, but now I can run a 5k at will. Not up a hill or anything, but you get the idea!  I would highly recommend the program to anyone.

My goal for this thread is to report my mileage each Sunday.


----------



## KBoards Admin

ak rain said:


> Harvey as long as its not lost for too long
> 
> have you read "The girl who loved tom Gordan" s King. the most normal story I have read with his name to it.
> 
> keep walking stay together
> Sylvia


I hadn't heard of that but it sounds interesting! We do stay together but I think we would even more so after reading that!


----------



## ak rain

as a mom of two, that story terrified me
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just checking in from the hotel room--

Sendie--glad you're son is OK!

Thumper, sounds like you're doing everything right.  Don't worry about pace, that will come naturally.  If you're doing six mile walks now, you're on a good schedule to be in condition by the fall.

My husband has done several 50 mile hikes and 18 marathons, and he says the key is to train.    (Thanks for the insight, Fred!  ).  And that you have enough time to get in shape.  For the 50 mile hikes (which had to be done in 12 hours, I think), they walked most days and worked their long hikes up 5, 10, 15 and 20 before doing the 50 miler.

We've been walking a lot here--the hotel is about 3/4 mile from town across a bridge, so we just walk over in the morning and look at stuff until about 4 PM, then walk back to the hotel and expire from the heat.  Thank goodness we're in town so we can get drinks whenever we want.  Over 12K steps the last two days, over 5 miles each day!

When I get back, I'll get things more organized as the WiFi will be more consistent!  Great jobs everyone!

Betsy


----------



## TLM

I hope it isn't too late to join in.  I have walked for over 30 years as my main exercise.  But until I realized I could walk in the mall, I only did summers.  I usually walk 2.2 to 3.3 miles 3 or 4 times a week.  Used to be more, but I hurt my ankle the last saturday in Feb. and still haven't been able to get it looked at by a doctor.  And I work in a hospital!  Some nights at work I walk as much as 18,000+ steps, but for the last year it is a more normal 6 - 8,000 steps a night.

Good luck to everyone, esp. those just starting their walking programs.


----------



## Thumper

I have decided that this little town is filled with too many happy people...always smiling at me and greeting me with a cheery hello as we pass while walking. Don't they know I don't DO mornings and am not happy to be out there?  

I did 5 miles this morning; I'll probably Trikke a few miles with the Spouse Thingy this afternoon, and tomorrow is a rest day. Luckily it's supposed to rain, which will stave off any temptations I have to play outside. well, that and we're going up to see my MIL. That chews off any free time (LOL and it's a good thing, I like her, we're taking her a new computer and setting it up...not trying to complain about lack of free time because of her...)


----------



## Sean Sweeney

So... I think I'm going to join you guys. I don't know how much walking I'll do, maybe a few miles a week. I need to boost my metabolism and my immune system. Just read walking helps that. Might as well start.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

So we're submitting our weekly totals on Tuesday, right? Is that our total _through_ Tuesday? (In other words, we would post Tuesday evening?) And do we PM you or post them here?

I keep losing my pedometer.  I wear it when I'm nannying and two times now I've suddenly realized it's gone missing and had to go wandering through the entire house, looking for where it fell off. Fortunately it keeps turning back up!

I did practically NO walking today, but it was my one day of the week that I have off, so I decided it was alright.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TLM, not too late, anyone can join in anytime, as we're just doing cumulative totals as a group!

Chelzaya--you can count Tuesday or not, it's up to you as long as you are consistent.  People can set their week up however they want--Sunday through Saturday and report on Tuesday.  Or report on Monday.  I'm just trying to keep it as simple as possible to collect the totals, so if they come in mostly at one time, it'll be easier for me.  You can post them here.  Or PM them if you want it kept private for some reason.  But let me know, even 1 mile adds to the weekly total.

The pedometer I use has a little clippy thing separate from the main pedometer clip, with a little cord; it's a kind of safety.  There's been many a time I've found my pedometer dangling from the safety cord and I would have probalby lost it were it not for the safety.

John, welcome to the club!  Walking helps all kinds of things.  Or so I've read.  

We didn't do much walking today in New Bern...but that's okay, a rest day after two days with lots of walking is a good thing.  We actually tried to take a short walk in the woods and were swarmed by so many deer flies at one time that we literally ran for the car.  (Oh, well, running is good, too, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## travelgirl

Blargh.  I've managed to lose my stupid pedometer.  I just lost one a month ago and replaced it.  Now I've lost the replacement.  BOO HOO.  

So I guess I'll be buying yet ANOTHER one.  Good thing they're not expensive!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Travelgirl, did you lose it while you were walking, or just can't find it, as happens to me    I really like the ones that come with the little safety clip to keep them from falling off....

Betsy


----------



## travelgirl

Betsy,

I'm not entirely sure when I lost it.  I remember having it on before we left for the graduation festivities on Saturday, and don't remember taking it off when we got home.  I wondered briefly if it was still attached to the jeans i was wearing, but I washed them on Sunday, and never saw it in the washer or dryer, so either I took it off and put it in some obscure place and forgot doing it, or it fell off somewhere when we were out.  

The first one came off in the waiting room of my doctor's office.  No one ever turned it in and it was gone when I came back out from my appointment.  There were several small children in there that day, and my guess is that one of them picked it up thinking it was a toy and kept it.

I will be looking for one that has a safety strap this time, I'm already sick of losing them!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I guess I'll report on Mondays.  

4.5 miles for me this week.


----------



## intinst

My distances won't be too high for a while, but I went 1 mile this week, me and my walker.


----------



## Annalog

intinst said:


> My distances won't be too high for a while, but I went 1 mile this week, me and my walker.


Yay Intinst!

My total for Tuesday through Saturday is 4.7 miles. Next week I will be able to let the pedometer website calculate the Sunday through Saturday total. I should start doing better as I won't be spending most of my spare time working on the coop; I will be walking back and forth to the coop instead.


----------



## Thumper

The bottoms of my feet feel bruised...almost like I had actually _used_ them this week. Odd... Luckily today is a rest day, no walking or Trikking. Hopefully by tomorrow they won't hurt.

My total for walking Tuesday-Sunday = 17 miles


----------



## Gertie Kindle

intinst said:


> My distances won't be too high for a while, but I went 1 mile this week, me and my walker.


If it's you AND your walker, shouldn't that distance be doubled?


----------



## geoffthomas

John Fitch V said:


> So... I think I'm going to join you guys. I don't know how much walking I'll do, maybe a few miles a week. I need to boost my metabolism and my immune system. Just read walking helps that. Might as well start.


Hey John,
My doctor told me that increased vigorous exercise, such as enough walking to increase your heart rate will:
Increase your good cholesterol (might decrease the bad by a little).
Strengthen your heart by exercising it.
Improve your blood pressure enough to eliminate medication (if you are on any).
Burn calories with a result of weight loss - which can reduce joint pain (if you have such) by reducing the strain on the joints.
Release tension through the exercise thus reducing stress (better sleep, less anxiety).
Reduce the possibility of type-2 diabetes through weight loss and better blood flow.

So there are a whole bunch of good things that are accomplished by starting, and regularly exercising beyond the sedentary state.

Just sayin......


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just walked for an hour. Did a little dictation, too. 

Geoff, unfortunately I can't really do vigorous exercise; I have a condition called aortic stenosis. I have a narrowed aorta.


----------



## geoffthomas

John,
Great that you got the hour in.
Sorry to hear about the condition. Is it congenital?
I have a co-worker who is having a valve replaced tomorrow.
When he is recovering I will ask him what the original condition was.
I know that he and his doc were aware of it for at least 15 years.

It is good that you can do the exercise for an hour though.
We will keep rooting for you, guy.
And great that you are getting some more writing done.

Just sayin......


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I've had it since birth.


----------



## Tripp

I have been resisting this thread.  I am basically a lazy bones, but I have fallen off the WW wagon recently.  They have a walking challenge going on right now.  Meh, not interested.  Then you darlings started a KB walking club.  OK, I am a little more interested, but still too lazy.  Then I was accessing my Total Access site at work and what should I see, but a company sponsored walking challenge.

Alright, I get it.  It is some sort of message to get off my lazy duff and get moving.  

The cool thing is that I get free pedometer from my employer, so as soon as I get my walking pack from them, I will join this club.

Why couldn't you all have stuck to the books, anyway?


----------



## Maxx

The thing that really encourages me to walk *is* books! I always listen to audiobooks while walking and it really makes it much more fun.


----------



## ak rain

the stories do carry me forward. 
sylvia


----------



## mlewis78

I like to listen to podcasts or music while walking. Favorite podcasts: WNYC Brian Lehrer and Leonard Lopate programs, Len Edgerly's weekly Kindle Chronicles, Fresh Air with Terry Gross. Since Lehrer and Lopate are on 5 days per week, I listen to those the most.

For Betsy:

Reporting in for the week from Tues. - Mon.
*Walked 15.55 miles.*
Does not include any indoor steps.


----------



## telracs

I'm claiming 3 miles for last week.


----------



## ak rain

ok this being the last week of school schedule bit into my workout time next week I will do better. I am also putting the car away for the summer. 
listening to "Have space suit will travel" by Heinlein
elliptical miles  = 7.37 I watch dvds here - star trec episodes
bike miles = 22 miles. listen to ipod

Sylvia


----------



## sem

mlewis78 
"Does not include any indoor steps."   Why not?

If I didn't count indoor steps I wouldn't have any miles at all!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Betsy, here is my count:

Total steps for the week:  74468
If I divide it by the 2000 steps = a mile that is 37.23 miles
If I divide it by the 2400 steps = a mile that is 31.03 miles

Betsy, I'll let you decide which count to use, I haven't been able to establish my stride calculation so I'm willing to use what everyone else is using.  Now if I can just continue to keep up the step count.


----------



## Thumper

For the average person 2000 = 1 mile.
Just sayin'


----------



## mlewis78

sem said:


> mlewis78
> "Does not include any indoor steps." Why not?
> 
> If I didn't count indoor steps I wouldn't have any miles at all!


I don't use a pedometer.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Thumper said:


> For the average person 2000 = 1 mile.
> Just sayin'


Wow, it's 2880 steps for me. Then again, I'm only 5' tall, so my legs are kind of short. 

I'll submit my distance tonight.


----------



## MAGreen

Well, it's Tuesday evening here and this week I did 17 miles on my treadmill. I need to get a pedometer since I am sure I did at least that much again off the treadmill, but for now I will just go with the 17 miles.


----------



## travelgirl

I got in 9 miles last week.  Not as much as I wanted, but better than nothing!

I got a new pedometer last night, one that has a safety strap.  Not losing this one, darn it!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thumper said:


> For the average person 2000 = 1 mile.
> Just sayin'


That is the step count that I have been using (based on books read and my nutritionist) but since there was a discussion regarding stride length (which makes sense) I decided that until I can actually measure my stride I would give Betsy the option to use whichever number she thinks is the fairest one to use.


----------



## ellesu

17.3 miles


----------



## Maxx

For 5/11/10-5/17/10:

32.58 miles

I hope to walk a little more each week.


----------



## sem

Not as much as I wanted but: 4.2 Miles. Can't wait to see a map with all of our "steps" on it!

Thanks for doing this, Betsy!


----------



## Thumper

sem said:


> mlewis78
> "Does not include any indoor steps." Why not?
> 
> If I didn't count indoor steps I wouldn't have any miles at all!


I'm only counting intentional walks...not distance taken while just going about day to day stuff. Perhaps mlewis is doing the same...?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thumper said:


> I'm only counting intentional walks...not distance taken while just going about day to day stuff. Perhaps mlewis is doing the same...?


I'm not allowed to take intentional walks. Doctor's orders. So inside steps are all I get, but I'm trying to take the long way around and not saving steps as I used to.


----------



## KindleGirl

My mileage for this last week of walking is 14 miles. This week should be better if we ever get to see the sun again! I don't think it can possibly rain anymore...at least I hope not!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B-Kay 1325 said:


> That is the step count that I have been using (based on books read and my nutritionist) but since there was a discussion regarding stride length (which makes sense) I decided that until I can actually measure my stride I would give Betsy the option to use whichever number she thinks is the fairest one to use.


I would prefer that people do their own conversions and just give me their miles. (I mean, we're not publishing a scientific treatise here ) And whether you want to count only mileage for exercise or all day mileage, it's all fine. The main thing is to be walking! The tracking is just for fun!

Stride length differs. (Mine works out to 2400 per mile. I measured the distance it took me to go 10 steps at my walking pace; my stride is 27 or 28 inches depending on the day I measure. To do 2000 steps per mile, your stride would need to be 31 1/2 inches. (5280 ft / 2000 steps) * (12 inches) unless my math is wrong, and I'm not feeling very well, so it could be. So maybe most people have longer strides than me. 

I'll be putting a link to a map, or a graphic, later this week. Have to finish a couple things first!

Betsy


----------



## Stephanie

My mileage for the week is:

13.22 miles ~ total

9.38 miles/run
3.84 miles/walk

Happy Running/Walking to all!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

My mileage for this past week is 7 miles.


----------



## dollcrazy

My mileage for the week is 26 miles. This was a big surprise to me to find out I walk between 4 and 5 miles a day at work. Yikes! I had no idea it was that much


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

16.0 miles here. Hopefully more next week if the weather gets nicer...


----------



## Dankinia

I keep track of milage from Monday - Sunday (my training schedule) and I ended up with 6 miles.  *sigh*  It was a rough week that involved a sick dog and canceling my Friday long walk due to vet visits.


----------



## austenfiend

5 miles for me last week.  I have GOT to get out more!!!

Great job everyone, keep it up!!!


----------



## lynninva

4 miles for me for last week.

I hope to get consistent at walking for fitness now that the craziness of the last couple weeks at my house is over.


----------



## sheltiemom

7 miles for me for last week - only doing "intentional" miles.


----------



## Addie

6.3 miles for me! Although, if you only want whole miles: 6.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

partial miles are fine!  Good job everyone, I have to get my total for last week...

Betsy


----------



## drenee

5/11/10 - 5/17/10 
33,000 steps.  = 14.8 miles for me this week.
My one mile step count is at 2,230. 

Betsy, I should be able to go to the trail today and figure out how many steps for me to make a mile.  
At only 5' I have a feeling it's going to take more than 2,000 per mile for me also.  
I think I had a pretty good week considering I was in court four of the days and two of the days were spent traveling to and from Asheville, NC.  We were in the car for 9 hours on Friday and 8 on Sunday.  
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I walked down the street to my aunt's house yesterday, and that's a good half mile round trip. The rain will keep me indoors today until I have to go to my game (if it's played).


----------



## pendragginp

Hi everyone,

Would I be able to join?

And what kinds of pedometers are people using?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Anyone can join.


----------



## drenee

Like John said, anyone can join at any time. And as far as pedometers, there's a variety being used. 
I'm using my Nano 5th generation pedometer application. It's awesome. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Betsy, here is my count:
> 
> Total steps for the week: 74468
> If I divide it by the 2000 steps = a mile that is 37.23 miles
> If I divide it by the 2400 steps = a mile that is 31.03 miles
> 
> Betsy, I'll let you decide which count to use, I haven't been able to establish my stride calculation so I'm willing to use what everyone else is using. Now if I can just continue to keep up the step count.


Well, I don't think everyone can use the same number as different people have different stride lengths..if you've been using 2000, use that to be consistent...I don't want to have to think too hard doing this! 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

pendragginp said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would I be able to join?
> 
> And what kinds of pedometers are people using?


Anyone can join at any time. People are using lots of different pedometers, Gertie found one at the dollar store she liked.

You can count "intentional walks" or all day walking, whichever you prefer. Just report once a week your total mileage. I'm going to post some resources next, feel free to suggestadditions to the list.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here are some of the resources to consider...

*Pedometers*

I like this pedometer, it has a safety strap so it's hard to lose and I can connect it to my computer to count the week's miles! (I don't have any connection with the company. )


Here's the Omron above but without the capability to connect to a computer. Maxx and Dankinia have this one:


Andra says: "This is the most accurate pedometer I have ever used."








DIGI-WALKER SW-701 
http://www.thepedometercompany.com/sw701.html

Travelgirl, lynninva and Sendie have this pedometer, it goes in your pocket:


If you have a 5th gen Nano, it has a built in pedometer. If you have an older Nano, you can get the Nike Sport kit and this holder:
 

Thumper is using this, it looks really cool!



*Other Walking Accessories*

A couple of members also have this:

Camelbak FlashFlo 
It's also available on Amazon, but not in as many colors.
Camelbak FlashFlo

*Useful sites*

A useful site for checking out how long your walk is: http://www.mapmywalk.com/

More info about the 5G Nano as a pedometer. http://walking.about.com/od/prpedometer/fr/ipodpedometer.htm

Susan found this information about pedometers: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedometer
which actually has some info on different models, and this: http://walking.about.com/od/pedometer1/a/cheappedometers.htm which has some caveats about using poorly calibrated models.

I'll add to this as we find more accessories and sites for our walking!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

sorry so late in posting... didn't get much walking in last week and not a good start on this one either with having to take care of my mom...  only got in about 3.5 miles last week. I am not using a pedometer, so only counting actual time spent walking instead of all steps.

Have a great "rest of the week" everyone!


----------



## Susan in VA

For "intentional" walks I only got in about four miles last week (Wed-Tues), and I only know that because DD's dad has measured all the separate distances in the neighborhood for his biking.

I do walk a lot during the day, so to be able to count that I'll go get a pedometer. Looking into those, I found this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedometer

which actually has some info on different models, and this:

http://walking.about.com/od/pedometer1/a/cheappedometers.htm

which has some caveats about using poorly calibrated models.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> sorry so late in posting... didn't get much walking in last week and not a good start on this one either with having to take care of my mom... only got in about 3.5 miles last week. I am not using a pedometer, so only counting actual time spent walking instead of all steps.
> 
> Have a great "rest of the week" everyone!


Angela, I spent $20 on a pedometer that didn't work for me (works for my GS). Then I picked one up at $Tree and it works just fine.


----------



## drenee

I've had a couple of pedometers that were so poor they counted bumps when I was riding in the car.  
deb


----------



## frojazz

I'll be reporting on Wednesdays.  I got 10 miles in this week.  I wouldn't have had so many, but I visited my sister for her graduation, and she led me and my family like ducklings around town on foot!  We are not recent college students, so there was some grumbling.  However, it was beautiful weather for walking.

Plus the dogs got an extra walk so that I could get an extra mile.  Crazy how knowing someone's watching will make us change our habits, huh?


----------



## Angela

drenee said:


> I've had a couple of pedometers that were so poor they counted bumps when I was riding in the car.
> deb


I have one like that. It counts if I bend over, stand up, sit down, etc...

I jog in my pool, but haven't been able to figure out how many miles I put in there though.


----------



## Annalog

The one I have misses about 20-25% of the steps I take. I can only get an accurate count if I wear it where I bounce the most. However, since that looks very strange, I usually wear it over one hip.


----------



## pendragginp

Thanks much for the help, everyone. I ordered a Yamax SW-200 Digiwalker from Amazon.



Annalog said:


> The one I have misses about 20-25% of the steps I take. I can only get an accurate count if I wear it where I bounce the most. However, since that looks very strange, I usually wear it over one hip.


LOL


----------



## Maxx

I love my pedometer and have had this model (but probably 3 different pedometers) for several years (Thanks to washing a couple of them when I forgot to take them out of my pocket)


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Walked the same amount today as yesterday. And I feel like hell, too.


----------



## Dankinia

Maxx said:


> I love my pedometer and have had this model (but probably 3 different pedometers) for several years (Thanks to washing a couple of them when I forgot to take them out of my pocket)


This is the one I use for my day to day walking. I love the fact that it will work while in a pocket.


----------



## sem

Just ordered this one ^^^ mainly because it will work in my pocket or purse. Looking forward to trying it out. I have a good app on my ipod touch but it eats the battery so I don't want to use it for all day counting.


----------



## Sendie

I've walked 6.9 miles so far, not as much as I wanted but every bit counts right?  I must have a short stride also because the way I figure it, I have 3300 strides to the mile and looks like everyone else is getting 2000, but I calibrated my pedometer according to the instructions that came with it and I did it twice to be sure I was doing it right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sendie, that does sound like a short stride--you would have a stride length of 19 inches? Less than 2 feet? Just checkin'. My stride is 27 inches, and I use 2400 steps/mile. I'm 5'6". The 2000 steps per mile is based on averages, and includes men, who are generally taller and generally have longer strides (my opinon). It's a good working number for most people, but if you want to be sure, you have to measure your own stride. I put down a tape measure the length of my hall, which I knew was about 10 steps, and then did 10 steps against it. Tried to use the same stride I use when walking for exercise, which is longer than when I'm just wandering around the house.  Divided the total number of inches on the tape measure by 10 and put that in the pedometer.

Here's some more information about stride length (and some other good tips on walking):
http://www.thewalkingsite.com/faq.html

And every bit counts! Good job!

Betsy


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

My stride is only 22". 19" does seem a bit short, but not impossible. The tape measure method does work very well though, that's how I found my stride.


----------



## Andra

This is the most accurate pedometer I have ever used. I got the first one from the gym when we were doing a walking program. We all measured our strides in the gym and set up the pedometers and then headed over to a track. We walked a lap counting steps and when we finished, my count on the pedometer was off by 2-3 steps and had almost exactly .25 miles showing.










DIGI-WALKER SW-701 
http://www.thepedometercompany.com/sw701.html

Make sure that you get the safety strap to get it connected to you. The only realy problem with this model is that it has a plastic clip that will break over time. I think I'm on my 3rd one in 8 years...


----------



## Thumper

I love my Garmin Forerunner...I ordered a footpod for it so that I can use it on the treadmill and still get mileage tracking (I know my treadmill would keep track, but this way I still get the data all in one place...)

I went a little farther today than I originally intended; the training schedule said 4 miles, but I was still feeling good at 4 so I kept on. Considering last week I was hurting by 4, I take this as a good sign 

And ya know, there are some creepy people hanging around the park during the day...


----------



## travelgirl

Thumper said:


> And ya know, there are some creepy people hanging around the park during the day...


Yikes! If the day people at the park are creepy, what must the night people in the park be like? ~shudder~


----------



## ak rain

its sad you have to be worried about people. I have to worry about moose, porcupines, and bears oh my
Sylvia


----------



## Thumper

This was a fun place to walk today








Travis AFB duck pond. The only down side is these guys:








They're little poop monsters...you have to sidestep a whole buncha droppings on the part of the path that winds around the pond, but the rest of the path is awesome.


----------



## TLM

I didn't get back on Tuesday I know I got 5.5 in between my 2 walks last weekend.  I didn't wear my Pedometer at work, somehow I always bump it and reset the count, guess I need a different model.  But based on previous nights like two of them this past week I know I walked at least 5 more miles at work as a start for this week.


----------



## Annalog

Thumper said:


> This was a fun place to walk today
> 
> Travis AFB duck pond. The only down side is these guys:
> 
> They're little poop monsters...you have to sidestep a whole buncha droppings on the part of the path that winds around the pond, but the rest of the path is awesome.


That does look like a fun place to walk!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I wish I had worn my new pedometer today while mowing the lawn. Our riding mower is on the fritz so we had to use the push mower.   I think our front yard is about 3/4 acres. I still need to calibrate it to my stride (if my stride is more than 20" I'll be shocked!)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

ok, I got me a shiny new pedometer (despite DH having one he got for free, I'm trying to convince him to use it on himself) and I wanna play.  So far, since friday afternoon, I've walked almost 4 miles and that's just normal around the house walking!  It will be interesting to see how much I walk in an average week.  I'll report on Tues what my mileage is


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monday morning total:  8.2 miles for me this week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, gang, great walking!  I'm going to post our totals for the first week today, along with the map.    Then tomorrow or the next day I'll post last weeks!  I'm finally feeling better, but I got 0 walking in this week....didn't even bother putting on the pedometer.  But starting tomorrow, I'll be back in my walking routine, promise!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TLM said:


> I didn't get back on Tuesday I know I got 5.5 in between my 2 walks last weekend. I didn't wear my Pedometer at work, somehow I always bump it and reset the count, guess I need a different model. But based on previous nights like two of them this past week I know I walked at least 5 more miles at work as a start for this week.


Some pedometers, like the Omrons discussed in these threads, have a memory so you can't accidentally get rid of a day's totals. I think the Omron that can be connected to the computer keeps a week visibile and longer in memory.

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

I was a slug as the HS sports coach says no excuses but in caps. I start today really!
sylvia


----------



## SongbirdVB

Hey!  Can I play?  I have a Fitbit and need to up my step count.  It may take a while for me to really start to move it, had some minor surgery on my feet last Thursday and they're still very sore.  But I want to join!!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> ... Next week I will be able to let the pedometer website calculate the Sunday through Saturday total. I should start doing better as I won't be spending most of my spare time working on the coop; I will be walking back and forth to the coop instead.


Ha Ha! This past week, Sunday through Saturday, my pedometer determined I walked 5.3 miles. Silly me, I am still spending most of my spare time working inside the coop and therefore not walking very far.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SongbirdVB said:


> Hey! Can I play? I have a Fitbit and need to up my step count. It may take a while for me to really start to move it, had some minor surgery on my feet last Thursday and they're still very sore. But I want to join!!


Of course, you can!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The club is growing, it won't take us long to walk across America with all these folks!  If I missed someone, let me know!  Never too late to sign in!  I'll be posting who I've got mileages from and what our group total is in a little bit!

Betsy

So far (let me know if I've missed you!):

drenfrow
SongbirdVB
Alle Meine Entchen
TLM
JessicaB
sem
John Fitch V
pendragginp
lynninva
dollcrazy
stephanie
ellesu
Tripp
intinst
travelgirl
Michelle
Maxx
Meredith
Andra
frojazz
AFS_NZ_IT
sendie
austenfiend
aravis60
angela
akagriff
Sheltie Mom
Susan in VA
Dankinia
AK rain
MAGreen
Thumper
Harvey
Chelzaya
Annalog
kdawna
corkyb
Deb (drenee)
Scarlet
Gertie
B-Kay
mlewis78
Heather (luvmy4brats)
Cindy416
KindleGirl
geoffthomas
Addielove
Reyn
Betsy


----------



## intinst

I suspect that this week will be the last week that has such low mileage, getting better every day.
1.2 miles


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's great, Intinst!

I didn't post my miles from the first week, so here are my two totals:
week 1:  18.7
week 2 3.9 (I was sick, honest!)

Betsy


----------



## sem

My mileage for the past week - 6.2 miles. These are unintentional miles. I just ordered my omron pedometer and it should be waiting for me when I get home. I also got a walking dvd - will report on that when I've used it a few times. I was really tempted to get a Wii and a game called "Walk it Out" but decided that $50 for pedometer and dvd made more sense! (I know that we would never use the Wii).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, everyone! The first week, we (as a group) walked 358 365 miles!!! This essentially takes us, on our walk across America, from Harvey's hometown of Bellingham, WA to Spokane!









Here's who I had first week mileages for:
Annalog, ak rain, Gertie, TLM, travelgirl, Thumper, Jessica B, Sendie, sem, Dankinia, MAGreen, Angela, frojazz, drenee, AddieLove, sheltiemom, lynninVA, BKay, dollcrazy, GeoffThomas, stephanie, kindlegirl, Maxx, ellesu, mlewis, scarlet, Intinst and Harvey AND Susan AND Andra

If you posted for the mileage week ending 5/17 and you're not on the list above, let me know. If you haven't started, it's not too late!

I'll be posting the week 2 mileages on Wednesday and will try to keep to a Wednesday schedule for posting the totals and new map each week.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I forgot to add, if you want us to visit your home town as we walk across America, let me know!  I know we're going to be stopping by Hibbing, Minnesota on our way to my home town of Alexandria, VA, then I think we'll head south to visit Gertie!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Put me in for 8.1 miles for last week. I've been taking walks through my neighborhood and in the woods behind my house.


----------



## sheltiemom

I did 15 miles last week.  Won't do that many this week.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Can we stop by Woodstock, IL? It's not my hometown (that's Portland, OR), but we've kind of missed that. Woodstock is where I'm staying this summer anyway. Ok, well I'll post my weekly total tomorrow. It's already much higher than last week, which makes me happy!


----------



## drenee

9 miles for me this week.  Errr...I wasn't wanting to do more this week instead of less.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Deb, the important thing is that you're walking!  Some weeks will be better than others for everyone!

Jessica, you do know this is a virtual walk right?    We can add towns at any time and rework it, but Woodstock, IL works for me, too, if that's good for you!

Betsy


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Haha, well I want the map to look nice! If we go to Portland, it would look all loopy and weird, therefore Woodstock would work better.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jessica Billings said:


> Haha, well I want the map to look nice! If we go to Portland, it would look all loopy and weird, therefore Woodstock would work better.


But if we make the map all loopy and weird looking, we just have to walk farther to get to the other side. I'm all for loopy.

Anyone want to head to Vegas? Even though I live in MD, I still consider Vegas home (born and raised there)


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I haven't been walking much lately. Need to go for a nice long walk soon. Maybe tomorrow, if I wake up early enough: It's supposed to hit 91 degrees tomorrow.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

John Fitch V said:


> I haven't been walking much lately. Need to go for a nice long walk soon. Maybe tomorrow, if I wake up early enough: It's supposed to hit 91 degrees tomorrow.


Same. I hate hot weather, but I've been walking a lot indoors at the mall and around the house. Certainly not as nice as taking a nice long walk outside though!


----------



## Angela

OK, not doing too well, but put me down for 4.5 for this week. I picked up a pedometer today and if I can get it to work I will start including that in my totals.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jessica Billings said:


> Same. I hate hot weather, but I've been walking a lot indoors at the mall and around the house. Certainly not as nice as taking a nice long walk outside though!


That's an idea, the mall. The elderly walk the mall constantly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> But if we make the map all loopy and weird looking, we just have to walk farther to get to the other side. I'm all for loopy.
> 
> Anyone want to head to Vegas? Even though I live in MD, I still consider Vegas home (born and raised there)


 We can go to Vegas! We have several members in Vegas, maybe they'll come out to cheer us on as we walk by!

And a loopy map would be kind of fun, too!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

John Fitch V said:


> That's an idea, the mall. The *elderly* walk the mall constantly.


Hey, I've walked the mall! (But then, the grandchildren probably consider me elderly....)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> OK, not doing too well, but put me down for 4.5 for this week. I picked up a pedometer today and if I can get it to work I will start including that in my totals.


Angela, that's up from last week, fantastic!

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

The elderly think I'm sweet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm sure they do, John.  

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

will I was a slug this week. 
elliptical = 0
bike = 20mi

this week will improve
sylvia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Week 1 was a short week, so I think we did pretty darn good.


----------



## mlewis78

Betsy, put me down for *14.3 miles* this past week. When we get to the east coast, I think it would be nice to get into NYC. Maybe we could walk over the George Washington Bridge, and once in, we could walk over the Brooklyn Bridge and head over to Scarlet's place.

All my walks were to go somewhere or get back home.


----------



## ak rain

so question. should I put in my bike miles? that is my commute, i have put the car away for the summer and its 10 miles one way. my goal this summer is to keep the elliptical exercise going. it is 2241 elliptical steps to a mile.
sylvia


----------



## Addie

I wouldn't be against stopping by Austin, TX and San Antonio, TX, that is if no one minds. 

For Tuesday 5/18 to Monday 5/24, I walked 6.8 miles. 

I'm still not walking every day (this week I missed two days), but I'm working my way up to every day! After that, I'll probably start to slowly increase my laps, which means I'll have to carry Addie the additional laps.  Or I could just walk on the treadmill inside for additional mileage.


----------



## Thumper

For week 2 (5/18-5/24) I did 25.27 miles... my feet hurt...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ak rain said:


> so question. should I put in my bike miles? that is my commute, i have put the car away for the summer and its 10 miles one way. my goal this summer is to keep the elliptical exercise going. it is 2241 elliptical steps to a mile.
> sylvia


I have no objection to bike miles, anyone else want to weigh in?

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

What about Swim miles?


----------



## ak rain

oh you would have my admiration for swim miles that would take work.
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We could use the swim miles for crossing the ocean  

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

water is a little cold up here 
sylvia

no pools


----------



## mlewis78

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We could use the swim miles for crossing the ocean
> 
> Betsy


LOL. Crossing the Mississippi, the Hudson, etc. Is Hibbing near St. Paul?


----------



## ak rain

swimming is great exercise. I like two lines - land  - water
sylvia


----------



## Susan in VA

mlewis78 said:


> Is Hibbing near St. Paul?


Not really. It's about 200 miles north of St. Paul.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you posted for the mileage week ending 5/17 and you're not on the list above, let me know.


You didn't put in my four....


----------



## dollcrazy

Put me down for 27 miles this week. I'm heading out to find a new pedometer today. I really don't think this one I paid $20.00 for last week is very accurate. It shows I walked 7.228 miles at work yesterday and I'm sure I didn't. I didn't walk much more than usual which should have only been between 4 & 5 miles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan--added your four miles to last week's total  (We were a little short of Spokane, anyway  )

dollcrazy--some pedometers are very sensitive to any kind of movement--so even chair movement might set it off....on the other hand, sometimes we DO walk more than we thought.

Betsy


----------



## dollcrazy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> dollcrazy--some pedometers are very sensitive to any kind of movement--so even chair movement might set it off....on the other hand, sometimes we DO walk more than we thought.
> 
> Betsy


It's ok with me, I kind of like racking up the miles sitting on my duff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I walked around 17.2 miles this week.  Part of it was guessing (DH and I try to take a walk when he gets home from work) and part of it was my ped.  I did walk almost 10000 steps yesterday (which is what most drs recommend)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great job!  10000 steps is my goal when I get walking....y'all just reminded me to put my pedometer on!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

10,000 steps is excellent.  Good for you, Alle.  
That's my ultimate goal also.  Right now my goal is 6,000 per day, and sometimes I'm having a hard time making that. 
Hopefully these meds I start today will give me a good boost.  
deb


----------



## travelgirl

ROFL!  You got my total for last week, but my name still isn't on the list.  TeeHee!

Ok, my totals for walking this week were 11.5.  

The new pedometer I bought (with a strap) managed to pop off the stupid clip yesterday and I couldn't find it!  Still had the clip and the safety strap, but the pedometer itself was gone.  My hubs finally found it laying behind the back door last night.  It's too big and it sticks WAY out and catches on doors and my seatbelt in the car, and on my purse...  I think I'm going to look for yet another one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Deb, you're doing a great job!!!

Everyone, I'm going to be posting the miles from last week tomorrow--if you've got mileage totals for me, post them!

Betsy


----------



## SongbirdVB

Last week (Monday-Sunday) I walked 28,900 steps, give or take a few.  So about 14.4 miles.  I am shooting for 5000 steps a day right now, when I can get to that point regularly I'll increase my goal.  I know 5000 is nothing for a lot of people, but there are days I barely get 2000!  So it's a "step up" for me.    I LOVE my Fitbit, it's very motivational!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

travelgirl, I started to add you, but found you about 13 down on the list.    It wouldn't have surprised me!  (Unfortunately, I clicked "save" instead of cancelling so it looks like I edited the post, but I didn't, I promise!) 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SongbirdVB said:


> Last week (Monday-Sunday) I walked 28,900 steps, give or take a few. So about 14.4 miles. I am shooting for 5000 steps a day right now, when I can get to that point regularly I'll increase my goal. I know 5000 is nothing for a lot of people, but there are days I barely get 2000! So it's a "step up" for me.  I LOVE my Fitbit, it's very motivational!!


Woohoo Songbird, that's great!


----------



## travelgirl

Ok, so I'm claiming temporary blindness due to my lack of being able to find the "right" pedometer for me.  

Can we swing by Abilene, KS?  We can all go through the Eisenhower Museum.  I am pretty sure I can get a group rate for all of us KB'ers!


----------



## drenee

Songbird, that's exactly what I've done, set my goals for myself.  I was able to do 5,000 for about a month and then I upped it to 6,000.  But some days I'm lucky to get 500.  
deb


----------



## TLM

So, we are counting steps, not miles?  I wore my Pedometer last night and logged 10,000 steps at work.  And it wasn't that horrible a night.  So, I probably have 40,000 steps for the week based on that amount as we had two really nasty nights last week and I could barely walk when I got home.  That is work steps.  I normally don't count work unless we have terrible nights, but I didn't get any other walking done do to a wacked up work schedule and only one day off  over the weekend.  Hope to get some "real" walking in this week.


----------



## drenee

We are counting steps and then some of us are converting the steps to miles.  
I went to the track one day last week and calculated how many of my steps made a mile.
deb


----------



## drenfrow

Better late than never. Count me in please! I am definitely a walker. I walk the dogs and listen to audiobooks. I use the Garmin Forerunner too, as a couple of others have mentioned. Fabulous geeky tech toy! Because of that my mileage will be a bit low because I only keep track of "workout" walks, where I strap on the heart monitor and walk fast enough to keep my heart rate up.

I love the idea of mapping miles across the US. Can we stop in Terlingua, Texas? (here's a mapquest link: http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Terlingua&state=TX). I know it's out of the way but given how many people are walking, I don't think we'll have any trouble meandering all over America. 

My mileage for last week was 10.2 miles.


----------



## Andra

OK, I converted my steps to miles, but I track Monday-Sunday so I may not be the same as everyone else.
And I don't remember when we started, so here's what I have so far for the month of May.
5/3-5/9:  14.21
5/10-5/16:  8.08
5/17-5/23:  11.02


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Ok, my total for this week is 22.5 miles. Better than last week, so I'm pleased. Although this week is going to be scorchingly hot and I'm not working, so I'll probably turn into a blob  that sits inside all day. Oh well!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TLM said:


> So, we are counting steps, not miles? I wore my Pedometer last night and logged 10,000 steps at work. And it wasn't that horrible a night. So, I probably have 40,000 steps for the week based on that amount


*TLM*, I think most people are using pedometers, so are counting steps. However, I am using miles for the group total, so I'm asking folks to convert to miles when they post their week. (That way, it makes it easier for me and you can use the conversion number that works for you.) Conventional wisdom says 2000 steps = 1 mile, though if you actually measure your stride, you will find a variation from that (mine is 2400 steps to the mile). So, use the conversion number that works for you and post weekly mileages. If you use 2000 steps to the mile, your 40000 steps is 20 miles.

I'm asking people to report on Monday or Tuesday, and I'll update the map and mileage totals on Wednesday. If someone happens to be a bit late, no problem, we'll update the totals as they happen. Be sure you let me know the week you're reporting for, though!

*Andra*, The actual "week" you use doesn't matter so much as long as you are consistent for you. Because I'm using my pedometer's computer upload to get my mileage, my week is Sun-Sat, but I'll report the number on Monday. So I'm only doing a week at a time. Unfortunately, your 14.21 mile week is before we started, but I've added the 8 and 11 mile weeks.

drenfrow, definitely better late than never! Welcome to the club! We can certainly go to Terlingua--is that where you are? I've been there! Our local chili chain has a chile named after Terlingua! I'll count your miles for the KB walk week ending 5/24, is that right?

*Jessica*, an increase is a good thing!!! and try to get out 3 times this week if you can, even if its in the evening and around the block!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

travelgirl said:


> Can we swing by Abilene, KS? We can all go through the Eisenhower Museum. I am pretty sure I can get a group rate for all of us KB'ers!


I've added Abilene, KS to the list, would love to go through the Eisenhower Museum!

Betsy


----------



## austenfiend

5.0 miles for me last week.  I'm definitely going to the doctor asap and get my feet/legs checked so I can get out there more.

Great job everyone!!!


----------



## ellesu

Week 2:  25.8 mi

It's so hot already that I have to time my "inside" walks and turn a box fan to blow on me! I am SO not made for these swamps!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Week 5-18 thru 5-24 total:  74.92 miles (YIKES)

I went to Disneyland this week and clocked up a ton of steps (did over 50,000 in one day alone), but will definitely not be doing this many miles every week.

I think we should walk to Tucson, AZ and maybe visit the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum, it would be a nice walk and then we could all walk to Benson, AZ and visit Annalog and her chickens!!

My opinion on cycling and swimming is that this is to help Thumper train for her walk and getting more active for the rest of us, so I think that any movement exercise that can be counted in miles should be OK to include in our totals. 

Everyone has done an amazing job, keep up the good work!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, BKay, there's always someone who ruins the curve for the rest of the class 

LOL! Good job! You've just bumped up the weeks totals nicely!

I've added Tucson and Benson to our list of cities. If I've added your city request, it's your job when we get there to post a picture from the area to share with the group, so we can see where we are! Here's a picture from Bellingham, where we started. (Maybe Harvey can add a pic!)









and here's a pic of Spokane, where we are now!









Betsy


----------



## ak rain

Oh if we are telling where to go, you must come up to Alaska, thats where we well need the swimmers. with all the walkers it well go fast
sylvia


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Believe me Betsy I didn't do it intentionally, but Disneyland with middle school age kids is a great place to build step count.  I was totally amazed when I checked the totals throughout the day and saw just how high the step count was getting.  The kids I was chaparoning were just as excited to see the numbers as I was each time we checked.  I even had one who would do the mile conversion to see how many miles it was.  I had 4 girls all day and added 1 boy in the afternoons, 3 of which had never been to Disneyland and wanted to see everything!!  By the way I kept up with them!

I can tell you that my feet did not like me one bit and I suffered from leg & feet cramps for several nights but am OK now and my step count for the last few days wasn't anything to boast about.


----------



## geoffthomas

Got in 10 this week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great!  With a few more people to report, our total mileage for the week just past is higher than the week before, good job!

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Looks like my mileage for this week is 11 miles...although it seems like I did much more!


----------



## Annalog

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Week 5-18 thru 5-24 total: 74.92 miles (YIKES)
> 
> I went to Disneyland this week and clocked up a ton of steps (did over 50,000 in one day alone), but will definitely not be doing this many miles every week.
> 
> I think we should walk to Tucson, AZ and maybe visit the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum, it would be a nice walk and then we could all walk to Benson, AZ and visit Annalog and her chickens!!
> 
> My opinion on cycling and swimming is that this is to help Thumper train for her walk and getting more active for the rest of us, so I think that any movement exercise that can be counted in miles should be OK to include in our totals.
> 
> Everyone has done an amazing job, keep up the good work!


Disneyland and Disney World are great places to clock tons of steps!

B-Kay, Thanks for suggesting Tucson, AZ, the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum, and my chicken coop in Benson, AZ. (The chickens and I are actually in Pomerene which is just over 2 miles on the other side of I-10 from Benson.) On the way from Tucson to Benson we will be passing Kartchner Caverns State Park which is a great place to take a short break from the heat. We are not that far out of the way when going from Las Vegas to Texas.


----------



## drenfrow

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *TLM*
> drenfrow, definitely better late than never! Welcome to the club! We can certainly go to Terlingua--is that where you are? I've been there! Our local chili chain has a chile named after Terlingua! I'll count your miles for the KB walk week ending 5/24, is that right?


Yes, I'm in Terlingua. Did you come to a Chili Cookoff or on vacation? Do you know, in almost 20 years of living here, I have never been to the Chili Cookoff! It's an influx of an incredible number of people for a week. Locals tend to hide.  I've met some very nice chiliheads though. There's a local event in the spring called the Cookie Chilloff ; it's a no-bake dessert competition.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Since we're already visiting Hibbing can we stop in Minneapolis/St. Paul and shop at THE Mall?  OOoooo... and on the way here can we go to visit the Big Heads?  Mt. Rushmore!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenfrow said:


> Yes, I'm in Terlingua. Did you come to a Chili Cookoff or on vacation? Do you know, in almost 20 years of living here, I have never been to the Chili Cookoff! It's an influx of an incredible number of people for a week. Locals tend to hide.  I've met some very nice chiliheads though. There's a local event in the spring called the Cookie Chilloff ; it's a no-bake dessert competition.


We were visiting Big Bend and staying at a little cruddy B&B outside the park; I think we drove through Terlingua several times, we saw the Chili Cookoff posters. Seems like we ate at a restaurant in Terlingua....still want to get back to Big Bend, I'll let you know if we head your way in a real world cross country tour!

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

I lived in Big Bend NP for almost 6 years. I really loved the area. one of my 2 children born there
sylvia


----------



## MAGreen

Well, I only did 12 miles last week. Hopefully, this week will be better!


----------



## Maxx

5/18-5/24/10  I walked 32.4 miles.  I think it is a little less than last week, so I am a little disappointed.  My goal is to walk a little more each week.


----------



## Aravis60

My total for last week was a sad and pathetic little two miles. It rained a lot here, and I had finals to get through in addition to all the other end-of-the-year stuff. (Excuses, excuses, excuses, I know )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

two miles is two miles (I only did 4).  This week is a new week!

Betsy


----------



## lynninva

I don't have any mileage to report this week. I couldn't find my good pedometer & the freebie pedometer kept falling off & resetting. My new pedometer arrived today. I bought this one:

 Omron HJ-303 GoSmart Tri-Axis Pocket Pedometer

When we leave Alexandria, can we swing south through Lynchburg, VA? Based on the mileage we'll be tracking at that time, I think we will just be cruising through on the way to the next stop. But I'll still post a picture when we reach that point.


----------



## Susan in VA

Reporting another four miles this week, and that's just the various trips to my parents'  house and back.  No time for any "real" walking, what with end-of-term stress and all.  I can do better starting tomorrow!

Going to Alexandria we'll almost certainly pass through where I am...  Springfield, three miles from the I-95/495 interchange... and I think it'll be fun to go through the home towns of all the walkers!  Only thing is, if someone joins in late, we'll have to backtrack.    

Do we have any participating walkers outside the U.S.?  If so, we'll have to add ocean miles and make it all the way around the world....


----------



## Sendie

I'm reporting in with 7.2 miles for last week.

lynninva, that's the same pedometer I have!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Goodness. It's not even 9 AM and I'm already back from a 3.5 mile walk  Considering this is what time I'm normally getting out of bed, I'd say that's pretty good.

My pedometer broke yesterday (5 days old) so I ordered the Omron. It should be here later today. I also bought myself a new pair of shoes (not an easy task with my short fat WIDE feet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Do we have any participating walkers outside the U.S.? If so, we'll have to add ocean miles and make it all the way around the world....


And then back through Alaska! Finally!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've updated the resource post with the latest pedometer suggestion (cool pedometer)


Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here are some of the resources to consider...
> 
> I like this pedometer, it has a safety strap so it's hard to lose and I can connect it to my computer to count the week's miles!
> 
> I don't have any connection with the company.
> 
> Here's the Omron above but without the capability to connect to a computer. Maxx and Dankinia have this one:
> 
> 
> Andra says: "This is the most accurate pedometer I have ever used."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIGI-WALKER SW-701
> http://www.thepedometercompany.com/sw701.html
> 
> lynninva and Sendie have this pedometer:
> 
> 
> If you have a 5th gen Nano, apparently it works as a pedometer. If you have an older Nano, you can get the Nike Sport kit and this holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper is using this, it looks really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> A useful site for checking out how long your walk is:
> http://www.mapmywalk.com/
> 
> More info about the 5G Nano as a pedometer.
> http://walking.about.com/od/prpedometer/fr/ipodpedometer.htm
> 
> Susan found this information about pedometers:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedometer
> 
> which actually has some info on different models, and this:
> 
> http://walking.about.com/od/pedometer1/a/cheappedometers.htm
> 
> which has some caveats about using poorly calibrated models.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## drenfrow

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We were visiting Big Bend and staying at a little cruddy B&B outside the park; I think we drove through Terlingua several times, we saw the Chili Cookoff posters. Seems like we ate at a restaurant in Terlingua....still want to get back to Big Bend, I'll let you know if we head your way in a real world cross country tour!
> 
> Betsy


Definitely let me know. I don't recommend summer though, it really is brutally hot.



ak rain said:


> I lived in Big Bend NP for almost 6 years. I really loved the area. one of my 2 children born there
> sylvia


And here I've been thinking no one ever heard of Terlingua! My husband is a wildland firefighter and works in the park.


----------



## ak rain

at that time both my husband and I worked for NP. now I am librarian husband still with NP but in Glacier Bay NP. I loved Big Bend, RGV
Walking was great there just had to time it 
sylvia


----------



## Angela

Picked up a pedometer on Monday and now can't find it!! Guess I should be counting all these steps in my head as I keep running around the house hunting for it


----------



## luvmy4brats

I never came back and told you guys what my stride length was. Can you believe it's 31"?? Considering I'm under 5' tall, I found that pretty impressive. It must be all that waitressing I've done for the last 11 years..(or just having to take big steps to keep up with all the taller people all my life)  

I had a guy from the county zoning office out here yesterday and he measured the distance between my house and the fence next to my lot at exactly 101 feet. It's 39 steps. I kept thinking I was miscounting so I've walked back and forth about 7 or 8 times and rechecked it. The absolute most it's taken me is 41 steps (and I tripped that time). 

I have my alarm set for 7:30   and I'm all ready for another 3.5 mile trip around the neighborhood.


----------



## frojazz

Reporting in to say I got 12 miles this week.

Keep up the exercisin'!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenfrow said:


> Definitely let me know. I don't recommend summer though, it really is brutally hot.
> And here I've been thinking no one ever heard of Terlingua! My husband is a wildland firefighter and works in the park.


It would probably be in January or March, coming or going from San Diego! It was pretty darn hot when we were there in March!

Betsy


----------



## drenfrow

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It would probably be in January or March, coming or going from San Diego!
> 
> Betsy


Definitely a better time of year.

This thread is already motivating me. I was feeling sluggish yesterday when I got home but thought "Oh, I've got to report my mileage." Laced up the shoes and headed out. The dogs send their thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenfrow said:


> Definitely a better time of year.


It was in 2000 that we were there, we took the pedestrian "ferry" (rowboat) over to Mexico to that little town, can't remember the name, to have lunch, and were sad to hear that that was closed after 9/11. Has it reopened?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> I never came back and told you guys what my stride length was. Can you believe it's 31"?? Considering I'm under 5' tall, I found that pretty impressive. It must be all that waitressing I've done for the last 11 years..(or just having to take big steps to keep up with all the taller people all my life)
> I have my alarm set for 7:30  and I'm all ready for another 3.5 mile trip around the neighborhood.


Good job, Heather! And your stride is longer than mine. 2000 steps/mile is a good estimate for you.


drenfrow said:


> Definitely a better time of year.
> 
> This thread is already motivating me. I was feeling sluggish yesterday when I got home but thought "Oh, I've got to report my mileage." Laced up the shoes and headed out. The dogs send their thanks.


Great, that's the idea! Woohoo!



frojazz said:


> Reporting in to say I got 12 miles this week.
> 
> Keep up the exercisin'!


Woohoo! The miles keep adding up!

Betsy


----------



## travelgirl

I haven't been doing that great so far this week...I need to step it up!  I was aiming for 10,000 steps per day before, and i've been lucky to get in 5,000.  

Because of this thread, I will make myself do better!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Working on the map....but our total miles for this week is 428!  Total to date is 794, woohoo!!!

I have miles for:
AddieLove
ak rain
Alle Meine Entchen
Andra
Angela
Annalog
Aravis60
austenfiend
Betsy
Bkay
drenfrow
Deb (drenee)
ellesu
frojazz
geoffthomas
Gertie
Harvey
Heather (luvmy4brats)
Intinst
JessicaB
kindlegirl
MAGreen
Maxx
mlewis
pendragginp
sem
Sendie
sheltiemom
SongbirdVB
Susan in Va
Thumper
TLM
travelgirl

If I missed your miles, let me know.  Keep up the good work, gang!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Yesterday it was 90 degrees here, so I didn't walk much.  Did walk to a nice cool movie theater and back.


----------



## KindleGirl

KindleGirl said:


> Looks like my mileage for this week is 11 miles...although it seems like I did much more!


I don't see my name for mileage this last week, but it was there hiding.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry I missed it kindlegirl--how many miles was it?

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

so it is your fault again 
1. I could not find instruction on how to set pace on my pedometer,
2. I had fun looking at pedometer that hooks to computer and trackes.....
3. Pedometer was a little discounted on amazon
4. I purchased new pedometer --- DH - what happened to the one I gave you?

this is going to be fun
sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've decided to participate in the 3-Day for the Cure walk in Philadelphia Oct 15-17. It's Thumper's fault....and Betsy's. 

The link is in my siggy.


----------



## dollcrazy

Are you punishing me for beating you in WWF?   You missed me again Betsy. I had 27 miles this week.


----------



## drenee

When we get closer to the East Coast I'd like for us to walk through Philippi, WV. 
The site of the first land battle of the Civil War. They also have a wonderful covered
bridge heading into the town.

http://www.philippi.org/citysite/
deb


----------



## Stephanie

I forgot to update my mileage on Tuesday!

My furbaby is asleep in my lap, but it's safe to say my mileage for the week was 10 miles. 

(Is it redundant to say mileage & miles?  Probably!!!)

Happy Walking/Running, everyone!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

dollcrazy said:


> Are you punishing me for beating you in WWF?  You missed me again Betsy. I had 27 miles this week.


Well, you DID decline my last game.  I figured I was boring you.  Don't know why you're not in my spreadsheet, dollcrazy, but I fixed it now! Great mileage!

Good job, Stephanie!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> I've decided to participate in the 3-Day for the Cure walk in Philadelphia Oct 15-17. It's Thumper's fault....and Betsy's.
> 
> The link is in my siggy.


Wahoo, Heather! I'm so proud!!!! Wish my knee and back could stand it....but we're walking with you! (In a virtual sense!)


drenee said:


> When we get closer to the East Coast I'd like for us to walk through Philippi, WV.
> The site of the first land battle of the Civil War. They also have a wonderful covered
> bridge heading into the town.
> 
> http://www.philippi.org/citysite/
> deb


I've added that to the list, Deb!

Betsy


----------



## Thumper

luvmy4brats said:


> I've decided to participate in the 3-Day for the Cure walk in Philadelphia Oct 15-17. It's Thumper's fault....and Betsy's.
> 
> The link is in my siggy.


AWESOME!!!








Be sure to get really good shoes, and special socks. It's alllll about the special socks


----------



## mlewis78

What are the special socks?  I buy my work-out socks on the street.  There was a time, when I was a serious runner, when I bought Thor-los.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm still trying to absorb the fact that I've signed up to do this. I've NEVER ever done anything like this in my life, but decided today I needed a goal. What better goal could I set? I originally looked to sign up for the DC area walk, but that's the same weekend as my 20 year High School reunion in Las Vegas. I haven't decided yet if I'm going or not, but want to leave the weekend free in case I decide to go. Instead of using that as an excuse not to do it, I looked to see what the next closest one was. It's only about 45 minutes longer for me to drive to Philly. So, before I could change my mind, I went ahead and registered. I think I've lost my mind (or just need another excuse to buy lots of pink clothes  )

Rayna wants to do it with me, but that's going to depend on how the fundraising part goes. I'm not sure how difficult it's going to be to raise $2300 much less $4600. That's the part I'm most concerned about.

Thumper, thanks for the tip on finding special socks, any particular type I should be looking for? I just got some new shoes so we'll see how these work for now. Shoe shopping is such a chore for me. I have REALLY wide feet and a high instep so it's nearly impossible to find shoes that fit right.

Betsy, I hope *my* hips, feet, and knees hold up for this. I'm relying heavily on all my waitressing to get me through this. BTW, I used my Omron for the first time today and really like it. It's much nicer than any of the other pedometers I've had and I love how easy it is to transfer everything to the computer.


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry I missed it kindlegirl--how many miles was it?
> 
> Betsy


11 miles


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Added!  Sorry about that!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> Betsy, I hope *my* hips, feet, and knees hold up for this. I'm relying heavily on all my waitressing to get me through this. BTW, I used my Omron for the first time today and really like it. It's much nicer than any of the other pedometers I've had and I love how easy it is to transfer everything to the computer.


I know from the walking I do on trips, that if I do too much, it gets to my back. Just the right amount is good for my back, too much is bad. My knee is really, really, good right now, 1 1/2 years after surgery, don't want to risk it. I was thinking of doing the 3 day walk at one time, so glad I can join you two in a virtual sense!

Yes, I really like the Omron with the software. Still looking at Thumper's gizmo, but there are other things I want more first...

Betsy


----------



## Thumper

mlewis78 said:


> What are the special socks? I buy my work-out socks on the street. There was a time, when I was a serious runner, when I bought Thor-los.


Thorlos is what I'm wearing...I tried a bunch of others, but after a mile or so the sweat builds up and I start sliding in my shoes.

A couple other people I know who have done this walk before recommended Thorlos. I noticed a difference right away... wish they could totally prevent hot spots, though...


----------



## Thumper

luvmy4brats said:


> Thumper, thanks for the tip on finding special socks, any particular type I should be looking for? I just got some new shoes so we'll see how these work for now. Shoe shopping is such a chore for me. I have REALLY wide feet and a high instep so it's nearly impossible to find shoes that fit right.


Thorlos was what has been recommended to me by a couple people who have done this walk before, and by a running friend. I bought several pair of the thick cushion running socks, but they have walking-specific socks, too.

I also have wide feet and a high instep...I went to Fleet Feet and had the guy there fit me for shoes (it's what they do...) He put me in some high mileage Saucony running shoes and recommended that a month or so before the walk I buy a 2nd pair, so that I can alternate wearing them, to let them spring back. On the actual walk you're going to want 2 pairs of shoes (already broken in) and at least 6 pairs of socks.

I suspect I'll buy 2 more pairs of shoes in September and break them in before the Walk...I'm pretty freaking hard on shoes...



> Rayna wants to do it with me, but that's going to depend on how the fundraising part goes. I'm not sure how difficult it's going to be to raise $2300 much less $4600. That's the part I'm most concerned about.


The money was my biggest concern, too, still is...the Spouse Thingy would like to walk but we can't be on the hook for that much. He may sign up as a crew member and while I walk he'll work. Since he's a nurse anesthetist they could probably use him in the medical tent. That would allow him to participate but not have to cough up that much money. He's taking that weekend off, just in case.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thumper said:


> Thorlos was what has been recommended to me by a couple people who have done this walk before, and by a running friend. I bought several pair of the thick cushion running socks, but they have walking-specific socks, too.
> 
> I also have wide feet and a high instep...I went to Fleet Feet and had the guy there fit me for shoes (it's what they do...) He put me in some high mileage Saucony running shoes and recommended that a month or so before the walk I buy a 2nd pair, so that I can alternate wearing them, to let them spring back. On the actual walk you're going to want 2 pairs of shoes (already broken in) and at least 6 pairs of socks.
> 
> I suspect I'll buy 2 more pairs of shoes in September and break them in before the Walk...I'm pretty freaking hard on shoes...
> 
> The money was my biggest concern, too, still is...the Spouse Thingy would like to walk but we can't be on the hook for that much. He may sign up as a crew member and while I walk he'll work. Since he's a nurse anesthetist they could probably use him in the medical tent. That would allow him to participate but not have to cough up that much money. He's taking that weekend off, just in case.


I ordered a couple pairs of the Thorlos socks. I'm a sock snob and they look intriguing. Hopefully they're not too thick, but if they are, I'll give the thinner ones a shot. I'll probably go in and get fitted for shoes this week. I bought a cheapo pair from payless a few days ago and they won't last long at the rate I'm going.

Hubs told me I should just wear crocs for the walk. I looked at him funny until he reminded me that I spent 9 days traipsing all over Disneyworld in them and I didn't get a single blister..(And boy did we walk!) But I think I'll go the running shoes route instead. I'll take crocs (pink of course) to change into in the evenings.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know from the walking I do on trips, that if I do too much, it gets to my back. Just the right amount is good for my back, too much is bad. My knee is really, really, good right now, 1 1/2 years after surgery, don't want to risk it. I was thinking of doing the 3 day walk at one time, so glad I can join you two in a virtual sense!
> 
> Yes, I really like the Omron with the software. Still looking at Thumper's gizmo, but there are other things I want more first...
> 
> Betsy


Well, knowing that I'm virtually training with you and Thumper got me going this morning. I woke up cranky, stiff and sore and almost crawled back into bed. After thinking about it for about 15 seconds and I heard you calling me bad names, I got my butt in gear . The first mile was rough, but once I made it through that one, I sailed through the next 3.5.

Some of the BRATs are helping me. The two youngest one tag team to keep me company and carry the water bottle (although they usually drink it all as well). Once my hands stop swelling up like a balloon every time I walk, I'll be able to carry it myself. B keeps pushing me to go "just a little bit more"


----------



## mlewis78

My hands swell when I walk in the heat.  I'm not sure why this happens.  It may be that when it's hot and humid I retain water and that makes them swell.  Anyone know why this happens?


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

mlewis78 said:


> My hands swell when I walk in the heat. I'm not sure why this happens. It may be that when it's hot and humid I retain water and that makes them swell. Anyone know why this happens?


Mine do that too! I searched on google about it and no one seems to really know why. I've heard before that it's because you swing your arms when you walk, so fluids collect in your hands because of the motion. No idea if it's true or not, but I suppose it makes sense!


----------



## drenee

Heather, congratulations on signing up.  I'm completely in awe of anyone who can do this.  
Although, for more things in pink I might consider it also.  
Good luck with your training.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's a technique for you. My late DH's grandfather used to compete in walking races. Swinging your hands up high like this might keep the fluid from swelling your hands.

I get a kick out of the hip movements, but they were able to go pretty long distances using this technique. Like the music, too.


----------



## Annalog

In addition to keeping the hands above the waist while walking when I find my hands swelling, I also alternate making fists and opening my hands wide. This seems to get the fluid out of my hands faster. I occasionally do various arm exercises with my arms above my head or extended out to the sides. I do not do these often as it does require more energy.


----------



## ak rain

also make sure you are drinking enough water, before, during, and after and not too much at one time its a balancing act. anyone with kids can do it 
sylvia


----------



## frojazz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's a technique for you. My late DH's grandfather used to compete in walking races. Swinging your hands up high like this might keep the fluid from swelling your hands.
> 
> I get a kick out of the hip movements, but they were able to go pretty long distances using this technique. Like the music, too.


They are such a hoot! I love the part: "Dirk will now show us how this looks."

LOL 

Good tips about the hands swelling. I'll have to try some of them out. My rings get uncomfortable on my fingers because of the phenomenon. I notice that it is worse the days after I've eaten popcorn or pretzels for my bedtime snack.


----------



## Thumper

mlewis78 said:


> My hands swell when I walk in the heat. I'm not sure why this happens. It may be that when it's hot and humid I retain water and that makes them swell. Anyone know why this happens?


Mine do, too...it seems to be a common problem. Everything I've read though points to the cause being a giant medical "We Don't Know." It's apparently harmless, though, unless they swell to the point where any rings on your fingers cut off circulation.


----------



## Thumper

Seven miles yesterday, six today...yesterday I had to stop because of hot spots on the balls of my feet, today because of shin pain. I used Glide on my feet today to take care of those hot spots, but walked with orthotics in my shoes, hence the shin pain.

Tomorrow I'll try it sans-orthotics, with Glide, and see if I can hit seven again, then completely vegetate on Monday...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm glad to hear that the swollen hands are normal. I was concerned because mine have done it the past 3 days. Yesterday they were so bad I could barely make fists.

Got 3 miles in this evening. Went to the mall this morning, but forgot to wear my pedometer


----------



## ak rain

I can't wear rings due to swelling 
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thumper said:


> Seven miles yesterday, six today...yesterday I had to stop because of hot spots on the balls of my feet, today because of shin pain. I used Glide on my feet today to take care of those hot spots, but walked with orthotics in my shoes, hence the shin pain.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try it sans-orthotics, with Glide, and see if I can hit seven again, then completely vegetate on Monday...


From my days and years of running on teams and on my own, shin pain is often caused by your calf muscles getting tight. Do stretches for the calf muscles. A really good one for me was to stand with the ball of my foot on a curb or a step and let my heels drop lower than the ball of the foot. Crossing your legs and trying to touch your toes is another good one (switch legs so that the both have a chance to be the "back" leg.) And of course, the old stand near a wall or fence, put your hands on the wall or fence like you're trying to push it over and stretch the calf muscles.

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

http://www.amazon.com/ChiWalking-Fitness-Walking-Lifelong-ebook/dp/B002XQAAW2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275184105&sr=1-1

I read chi running and found it very helpful in helping lessen shin pain. "Chi walking" might have useful hints
sylvia


----------



## GinnyB

Ha! I was trying to broaden my horizons on the forums and found this thread. Amazing because I just started walking on Friday. I walk 2x a day (a.m. and p.m.) for a total of 2.5 miles (a tad more actually). 

Used to run 4 miles a day - could eat anything and everything. I stopped running, but didn't stop eating! I don't need to tell you the results! (Knee surgery killed my running days.) Now I'm walking to Mass. Ta ta!

Oh ya... painful shins, swollen hands/arms, sun burn - I have it all. Hate it all too! Maybe I'll just DRIVE my 2.5 miles! ha ha ha!


----------



## luvmy4brats

GinnyB said:


> Ha! I was trying to broaden my horizons on the forums and found this thread. Amazing because I just started walking on Friday.


We enable on all levels!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome, GinnyB!

Report your total mileage for the week on Monday/Tuesday  (it can be the prior sevend days, or the calendar week, whichever you want, but report it Monday/Tuesday timeframe so that I can find it to update the thread on Wednesdays!  If you want us to "walk" through your hometown, let us know!

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome, GinnyB!
> 
> Report your total mileage for the week on Monday/Tuesday (it can be the prior sevend days, or the calendar week, whichever you want, but report it Monday/Tuesday timeframe so that I can find it to update the thread on Wednesdays! If you want us to "walk" through your hometown, let us know!
> 
> Betsy


Ok, I'll start a walking journal. Not walking this morning - hotter 'n blazes outside!


----------



## Thumper

Just couldn't bring myself to walk today. I slept like a rock for 10 hours last night, woke up with sore legs...figured it was time to take a rest day. Instead, I put 40 miles on my scooter.

BTW, washing a scooter before a ride is kinda stupid. 30,000 bugs committed suicide on my windshield within 15 minutes of my ride. It's like they _knew_...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I didn't walk today either Thumper. I had a bout of insomnia last night and didn't get to sleep until nearly 4 AM. As a matter of fact, I think I'm headed to bed shortly. I can't keep my eyes open.

Hubs and I are planning a 5 mile walk in the morning. Hopefully he can keep up


----------



## luvmy4brats

drenee said:


> Heather, congratulations on signing up. I'm completely in awe of anyone who can do this.
> Although, for more things in pink I might consider it also.
> Good luck with your training.
> deb


Thanks deb! The more I read, the more excited I am.

<and I bought myself a new pink shirt today>


----------



## drenee

I bought a pink/camo breast cancer awareness bag chair Friday.  
And I've got quite a bit of walking in the last few days.  I opted out
of using the golf cart to get back and forth to the beach area, and 
walked instead.  Of course, there was a lot of laying around in between
trips, but still.....
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

It's only Monday, but since I'm going to be a spud the rest of the day, I'll report in for the third week today already...  28 miles!      (Don't worry, that won't last for me, since most of it is from traipsing around two all-day festivals.  )


----------



## drenfrow

Reporting in...10.2 miles for the week.


----------



## intinst

Well the Dr. shot down my plan to start walking further, I still have some swelling around the knee area and he says that would cause problems. Humph. But I am walking much better and will soon "graduate" to a cane. Since distance is out, I am trying to go short distances more often and icing afterwards to decrease any swelling. All that to say, I went 2.1 miles this week.


----------



## ak rain

intinst -I hope you continue to improve

I logged in 103 bike miles

sylvia


----------



## drenee

14.5 miles for me this week.
deb


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

23.2 for me this week. Still an improvement from last week, but not much of one! I hope to make more of an improvement next week...


----------



## mlewis78

Hi Betsy. 13.5 mi. for me this week.


----------



## sheltiemom

Intinst - keep on getting better.

I had 9.2 miles last week.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy, I logged 13.5 miles this past week. 

Way to go, KB walkers!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have 24.9 miles for last week.

deb: I love pink camo-flu-gee (that's what we call it in my house  ). It drives Hubs nuts that I like it because he's a retired Marine and is so over camo..

intinst, feel better, but don't over do it. Listen to your Dr.


----------



## Annalog

6.5 miles for me last week.


----------



## Dankinia

I have 2 weeks worth of miles stacked up because I was on vacation.  *grin*  I have 7 miles from the first week and 15 from the second week so 22 miles total.  I did a ton of walking while in Vegas according to my Pedometer.


----------



## Thumper

22.83 miles for me.
People around town are starting to notice me.
I feel all special and crap now...


----------



## dollcrazy

I have 25 miles for week 3.


----------



## MAGreen

Add another 19 miles for me. I did a little better this week since it was nice and I took the kids out with hubbys GPS. We walked 6 miles on Sunday alone at the botanical gardens.


----------



## travelgirl

13.5 miles for me this week!  That's better than last week, so I'll take it!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

22.4 miles for me this week, or @ least, my best guess as I somehow managed (or my baby managed) to reset my ped this week.  I have discovered that babies love to push the buttons on your ped and to even shake it.


----------



## ellesu

25.9 miles for me this week.  Hot, sweaty miles, but....


----------



## austenfiend

10 miles for me this week


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think I slacked off this week.  7.3 miles.


----------



## Addie

Seven miles for me this week.


----------



## sem

Checking in with 16.2 miles for this week!

Keep up the good work everyone


----------



## KindleGirl

10 miles for me this week!


----------



## Aravis60

I'm checking in with 3 miles this week. I should be able to do more next week when school and classes wind down....


----------



## Andra

10.45 miles for the week beginning May 24th.


----------



## lynninva

8 miles for me this week.  Hope to improve next week.


----------



## Maxx

5/25-31/10  a total of 15.56 miles.  That is about half of what I usually do, but my excuse was a vacation with a lot of time in the car.  I will do much better this week!


----------



## Thumper

Will someone please turn the heat off so that I can walk in comfort...?
Thank you.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

This past week was a slow one, I walked a total of 5.5 miles. Plan to be back on schedule this week. Everyone is doing an amazing job, lets keep up the good work.

I posted the number before I left for work and when I got to work I checked my numbers again and I did walk another 6 miles, so the updated number is *11.5 miles.

Betsy I got my new pedometer set up late last week and next weeks totals will be a complete week with the new one, I really like this pedometer.*


----------



## geoffthomas

I got barely over 10 miles in this week.
too much gardening.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Sorry, I know I'm late!!!  We were at the lake and I don't have internet access up there.  Last week (Monday - Sunday) I walked 14 miles.  If you want me to just add it to next week's miles let me know!


----------



## Sendie

I was also a slacker this week : (  Only 5.9 miles for me.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thumper said:


> Will someone please turn the heat off so that I can walk in comfort...?
> Thank you.


I don't mind the heat so much...Is the flippin' humidity that kills me. I'm going to have to start getting up earlier.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I walked the mall last night and made the mistake of wearing a new pair of socks.  I now have a blister on the ball of my right foot about the size of a quarter.  OUCH!!  At first I just thought my foot was developing a hot spot but when I got home and took off my shoes and socks I could tell that it had actually rubbed a blister, so now have a band aid on it and am walking very gingerly.  I will still walk today and hope I can keep up my step count.  I think I will try a marching band trick and turn my sock wrong side out and see if that helps.


----------



## frojazz

I got in 9 miles this week.

Hey Mr Grump Gills
You know what you gotta do when life gets you down?
Just keep swimming
Just keep swimming
Just keep swimming swimming swimming
What do we do we swim, swim, swim
OH HO HO How I love to swim
When you WAAAAAANNTTT to swim you want to swim!!

 

Feel free to substitute your favorite form of exercise into the song.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Camelbak FlashFlo

I just ordered this from eBags ($32/free shipping) for my walks. My hands swell up so much by mile 4 that it's difficult to carry a water bottle. This one holds 45 oz, which is more than enough for what I need. Hopefully this will work out for me. Of course I got the pink one....


----------



## luvmy4brats

frojazz said:


> I got in 9 miles this week.
> 
> Hey Mr Grump Gills
> You know what you gotta do when life gets you down?
> Just keep swimming
> Just keep swimming
> Just keep swimming swimming swimming
> What do we do we swim, swim, swim
> OH HO HO How I love to swim
> When you WAAAAAANNTTT to swim you want to swim!!
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to substitute your favorite form of exercise into the song.


I love Dory!

(My favorite line from the movie isn't even in the movie. It was in the preview, but was cut before the final film was released. Marlin asks Dory a question and she replies: _Nope, nothin' in my noggin._ I say that ALL the time)


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Anyone else bring a camera with them when they go walking? I found this pretty swan today during my walk and thought I'd share it with you guys. 









Then I realized it was getting very dark and stormy looking, so I hurried home.









Good thing I did too, because now it's thundering and pouring out.


----------



## Thumper

luvmy4brats said:


> Camelbak FlashFlo
> 
> I just ordered this from eBags ($32/free shipping) for my walks. My hands swell up so much by mile 4 that it's difficult to carry a water bottle. This one holds 45 oz, which is more than enough for what I need. Hopefully this will work out for me. Of course I got the pink one....


That's what I use (though mine is gray. Ugly gray...) It doesn't quite hold enough for me, but McD's is on my route and drinks are only a buck


----------



## Thumper

Ohnoes...this is going to seriously tempt me away from walking...


----------



## Angela

sorry I am late in reporting in... 4.25 miles for this past week. I really need to figure out how to count my swimming!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's OK, Angela, I'm late too! My measly mileage is 2.8 for last week, but I walked 2 miles yesterday, so I'll be much better this week. You all are doing fantastic! The award for ruining the curve for the rest of us this week goes to *Susan in VA* with 28 miles!

So, drumroll: 537 miles total this week, up 80 miles from last week with essentially the same group, so we're doing fantastic!

*Thumper*, miles on the bike don't count. And my husband says RainX on the scooter's windshield will help with the bug carcasses. 
*Heather*, love the Camelback, I'll add it to our post with links to walking accessories (you know we love our Accessories, here on KB!
*Jessica*, great pics! Thanks for sharing!
*BKay*, glad you like the pedometer (or as I call mine, the Petey-meter ).

OK, here's who I have mileages for this week. As always, if I missed you, let me know!
AddieLove
ak rain
Alle Meine Entchen
Andra
Angela
Annalog
Aravis60
austenfiend
Betsy
Bkay
Dankinia
drenfrow
Deb (drenee)
dollcrazy
ellesu
frojazz
geoffthomas
Gertie
Harvey
Heather (luvmy4brats)
Intinst
JessicaB
kindlegirl
lynninva
MAGreen
Maxx
mlewis
sem
Sendie
sheltiemom
SongbirdVB
Susan in Va
Thumper
travelgirl

Good job, everyone! I'm working on the map. A map will be posted later today!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Way to go everybody! 537 miles!

I had every intention of going for another walk around this evening but I'll have to pass:


----------



## Susan in VA

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I have discovered that babies love to push the buttons on your ped


Wait until she's a little older, then she'll bypass the ped and push _your_ buttons instead.


----------



## travelgirl

What a bunch of ENABLERS... 

I am on my 3rd clip-style pedometer because I managed to lose the first two when they fell off who knows where... This one has a leash, and good thing, too...because I'm forever finding it dangling from it's leash. I also found the clip and the leash still attached to my pocket one day, the pedometer itself having actually popped off the clip. Luckily, I was home when that happened, and I was able to find it, but it's been loose ever since.

I am so sick of having this big ugly pedometer sticking out so far that it catches on everything and gets knocked off that I went back through this thread to see what pedometers people liked, and have bought this one:









I am hoping that having one that I can put IN a pocket will finally end my pedometer woes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Let us know how you like it, Travelgirl!

Betsy


----------



## travelgirl

It should be delivered today, I can't wait!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just so y'all know, there's a resource list of items mentioned in this thread, so everything is all in one place!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here are some of the resources to consider...
> 
> I like this pedometer, it has a safety strap so it's hard to lose and I can connect it to my computer to count the week's miles!
> 
> I don't have any connection with the company.
> 
> Here's the Omron above but without the capability to connect to a computer. Maxx and Dankinia have this one:
> 
> 
> Andra says: "This is the most accurate pedometer I have ever used."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIGI-WALKER SW-701
> http://www.thepedometercompany.com/sw701.html
> 
> lynninva and Sendie have this pedometer:
> 
> 
> If you have a 5th gen Nano, apparently it works as a pedometer. If you have an older Nano, you can get the Nike Sport kit and this holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper is using this, it looks really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of members also have this:
> 
> Camelbak FlashFlo
> It's also available on Amazon, but not in as many colors.
> Camelbak FlashFlo
> 
> A useful site for checking out how long your walk is:
> http://www.mapmywalk.com/
> 
> More info about the 5G Nano as a pedometer.
> http://walking.about.com/od/prpedometer/fr/ipodpedometer.htm
> 
> Susan found this information about pedometers:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedometer
> 
> which actually has some info on different models, and this:
> 
> http://walking.about.com/od/pedometer1/a/cheappedometers.htm
> 
> which has some caveats about using poorly calibrated models.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My $ Tree model is still going strong IF I remember to put it on.    Hasn't fallen off yet, although I did bump it a couple of times which reset it.


----------



## Andra

Betsy, did I miss the map?


----------



## ak rain

Hello
I got my pedometer fun but how do you turn it off?
Sylvia

oops need to add I have the Omron mentioned above that can hook to computer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> Betsy, did I miss the map?


Working on it as we speak, soon! Very soon!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ak rain said:


> Hello
> I got my pedometer fun but how do you turn it off?
> Sylvia
> 
> oops need to add I have the Omron mentioned above that can hook to computer.


It doesn't as far as I know!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, gang, here's this week's map. We made it all the way to Mount Rushmore during the week:









and now we're on our way to Vegas, start saving your quarters so we can hit the slots!










Betsy


----------



## Maxx

I was just at Mt. Rushmore last week!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's what I have for the places we're going to go through...if I've missed your hometown/place of interest, or you want to add it now, let me know! We can always backtrack! (These are not in the order we're going to them...) If you add a place, I'd like you to provide a photo from the place when we get there! (Your house, something famous, photos from the 'Net are OK).

Start: Harvey's home town of Bellingham, WA. (Harvey, got a cool photo of Bellingham?)
Mt Rushmore, SD
Las Vegas, NV
Tucson, AZ (Sonora Desert Museum)
Grand Canyon (gotta go there since we'll be in Arizona)
Kartchner Caverns State Park, AZ
Pomerene, AZ
Minneapolis, MN
Hibbing, MN
Ottumwa, IA
Woodstock, IL
Abilene, KS
Terlingua, TX
South Padre Island, TX
San Antonio, TX
Austin, TX
Gulf Shores, AL
New Orleans, LA
Zanesville, OH
Phillipi, WV
New York (GW Bridge, Brooklyn Br)
Baltimore, MD
Alexandria, VA
Lynchburg, VA
Asheville, NC
Atlanta, GA
Orlando, FL
Florida (any suggestions for Florida, Gertie? I want to go to Key West!)

Eventually, we're going to go up the Al-Can Highway!!!

Betsy

PS--here's a sneak peak at the map as it will look by the time we get done, as our list is right now......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Maxx said:


> I was just at Mt. Rushmore last week!


Now you've been there twice! LOL! I saw Mt Rushmore when I was a teenager...

Betsy


----------



## travelgirl

WOOHOO!!!  VEGAS, BABY!!!

My new pedometer came today (the Omeron pocket one) and so far I love it!  Seems to be very accurate!


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... If you add a place, I'd like you to provide a photo from the place when we get there! (Your house, something famous, photos from the 'Net are OK).
> ...
> Pomerene, AZ
> ...
> Kartchner Caverns State Park, AZ
> ...


Betsy, I will provide some photos of the chicken coop; it is more interesting than my house.  I will also find some photos, probably from their site, for Kartchner Caverns State Park.


----------



## Andra

I'd like to go by South Padre Island as long as we're in Texas...


----------



## mlewis78

If anyone is hesitating to join us because you don't have a pedometer, you really don't need one.  Just go to Google Maps or any other internet maps, get walking directions between your start and furthest point and then drag around the path as you walked it, and VOILA! your mileage is there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Many shopping malls have measured routes, too!


----------



## drenee

Let's stop by Asheville, NC on our way south to visit my kids.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Annalog said:


> Betsy, I will provide some photos of the chicken coop; it is more interesting than my house.  I will also find some photos, probably from their site, for Kartchner Caverns State Park.


I visited there! What a cool cave!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Well since we just virtually visited Mt. Rushmore, here's a pic of me there. 









I visited there for the first time 1 1/2 years ago, when I drove across the country (in the middle of winter!) to move to Illinois.  (That guy is my dad who helped me drive. What a good dad!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jessica--great pic, thanks for sharing!  Somewhere we have pics of me at Mt Rushmore, many many years ago...

Andra and Deb, I'll add South Padre Island and Asheville, NC to the list.

Betsy


----------



## crebel

It is a lot of fun just reading about all the exercise you guys are getting, even though I haven't joined you.  Great job!  Since you are heading through the heart of Iowa, I'd love for you all to veer a little to the southeast and visit me in Ottumwa, Iowa!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

crebel said:


> It is a lot of fun just reading about all the exercise you guys are getting, even though I haven't joined you. Great job! Since you are heading through the heart of Iowa, I'd love for you all to veer a little to the southeast and visit me in Ottumwa, Iowa!


Do you know Radar or Uncle Ed?


----------



## crebel

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Do you know Radar or Uncle Ed?


Of course! Tom Arnold as well (he graduated one year behind me). They are our big claim to fame  to entice you to come through Ottumwa on your virtual walk across the nation. Radar is actually my kindle's name.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Key West is a good choice, Betsy. Here's Hemingway's house with one of the famous cats.










and Main Street










and we might want to do some scuba diving.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We absolutely have to go to Orlando on the way to Key West. The Wizarding World of Harry Potter opens June 18.


----------



## lynninva

Angela said:


> I really need to figure out how to count my swimming!!


You can!

This link has general guidelines to convert activity time to miles: http://www.shapeupmontana.org/shapePDFs/conversionchart10.pdf

This link lists the equivalent number of steps per minute of activity, but then you would have to convert steps to miles: http://www.oaheymca.org/files/aom-04-adult%20step%20conversion%20chart.pdf

Swimming burns lots of calories. If you do this, you will ruin the curve for the rest of us.


----------



## Aravis60

Betsy, I saw on the map that we won't be far from my hometown of Zanesville, Ohio. Could we add it?


----------



## ak rain

we can hike the ALCAN hiway
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great links, Lynn!  I'm going to add them to the resource list.  We may need the swimming thing when we start crossing oceans!

Gertie, great additions, we'll put them on the map!

Chris, Ottumwa, IA is great!  (Wouldn't it be great if we could go through all 48 continental states before we start around the world?  Can't wait to do the Al-Can)

Aravis, we can certainly go to Zanesville (I've been there!).  Isn't Zanesville where they have the "Y" bridge?

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Sure is! It's one of our many claims to fame.


----------



## austenfiend

Well, visited the doctor yesterday and I have heel spurs!  Great, now waiting for approval to see a podiatrist.  This explains why my feet have been hurting so badly and my walking has been so limited!!


----------



## telracs

Because of train construction, I got a mile walk in this morning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

austenfiend, sorry to hear about that!  Foot problems are killers!

Scarlet--glad to hear that you got a walk in 

I should have walked this morning but I decided it was too gross....I'll go later.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Scarlet--glad to hear that you got a walk in
> 
> I should have walked this morning but I decided it was too gross....I'll go later.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks. If I'd had a choice it wouldn't have happened, it's pretty gross here too. But I did get to see some folks practicing Tai Chi on a tennis court and passed a gardening shop and got lots more pictures for the flower thread.


----------



## Thumper

Happiness is ending up at the frozen yogurt place on a hot day after 5.5 miles with another 1.7 to go...


----------



## ak rain

austenfiend said:


> Well, visited the doctor yesterday and I have heel spurs! Great, now waiting for approval to see a podiatrist. This explains why my feet have been hurting so badly and my walking has been so limited!!


I have this in one foot too. I am working with stretches, massaging, and strengthening and it is helping. talk to your doc
sylvia


----------



## dollcrazy

Would you guys mind picking me up on your way through *ATLANTA* it's a short hop after Disney World.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I feel really good about how my week is going to shape up.  DH and I managed to get about 8 miles in today, just walking around a flea market enjoying ourselves.  Of course, I now have a migrane from sun exposure as well as a slight sunburn, but spending time w/ DH w/out the Boss around was totally worth it.


----------



## ellesu

Hooray for us - 537 miles! While we're down south maybe we can stop by Gulf Shores, AL and then New Orleans and help clean oil off a few animals? Thanks for the map, Betsy! Love the quirky route we're creating.


----------



## mlewis78

Now that it's hot and icky (although not quite as humid today), I won't be increasing my mileage walking.  I only walked to and from the health club (.7 each way) and swam 1.25 mi.  Also, I waited until 6:45pm to go, because it was so hot earlier (and I was lazy).


----------



## drenfrow

It was 111 degrees here in Terlingua yesterday and still 90 degrees at 10:30 pm.  I am out the door for my walk before 7:00am and am still overheated by the time I get back.  Y'all be sure to bring plenty of water when we head down here!


----------



## SongbirdVB

I have a Fitbit which is a pedometer and so much more! Love the little thing. Find out about it here:

http://www.fitbit.com/product


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

dollcrazy said:


> Would you guys mind picking me up on your way through *ATLANTA* it's a short hop after Disney World.


We can do that, I'll add it to the list! 


ellesu said:


> Hooray for us - 537 miles! While we're down south maybe we can stop by Gulf Shores, AL and then New Orleans and help clean oil off a few animals? Thanks for the map, Betsy! Love the quirky route we're creating.


We'll go there, too!!!


SongbirdVB said:


> I have a Fitbit which is a pedometer and so much more! Love the little thing. Find out about it here:
> 
> http://www.fitbit.com/product


Thanks! I'm going to check it out and add it to our resources list...

And I'll just add my puny-but-more-than-last-week mileage of 7.9 miles....going out for a walk later with hubby, nice today!

Betsy


----------



## Ciar Cullen

Hey, can I be in? I just started walking after rehabbing my back (I used to jog, but the degenerative disc disease has put the hold on that). I need to lose 15 lbs and lower my cholesterol. I counted my lunchtime walk steps--4600. I think I get in around 10K a day, but not sure. I'll buy a pedometer.


----------



## travelgirl

Ciar, this group is open to anyone at anytime!  Welcome!

BTW, I just one-clicked your Mayan Secrets Kindle book.


----------



## Ciar Cullen

Oh, babes, hope you like it! Let me know at [email protected] I can send you the first in the series, cause I'm cool like that... ;o)


----------



## travelgirl

Ciar Cullen said:


> Oh, babes, hope you like it! Let me know at [email protected] I can send you the first in the series, cause I'm cool like that... ;o)


BAH! It's part of a series I better have the first then! Which one is the first?

Sadly, due to all of the ENABLERS on this forum, I have pages and pages of books on my Kindle waiting to be read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ahh, but we discuss walking here, not books! Promotion free zone!  I'll invite you to head over to Ciar's book thread to discuss the books so that she can get a bump on her book thread!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26178.msg487389.html#msg487389

And Ciar, you can certainly join the walking club. We post our mileages here on Monday or Tuesday, I add them up on Wednesday, and post a map showing how far we've walked as a group. If you want us to go by your hometown, let us know, we'll add it to the list!

I rely on you to figure out how many miles you go, I don't want to work any harder at this than I have to! We also have a resource list post that I quote periodically, there are some good pedometers there, plus Songbird just posted one earlier today that I haven't added to the resource list yet.

Betsy


----------



## Ciar Cullen

We post on Monday what we did the week before then? Sorry, I'll go back and read more carefully...
Are we already walking past Baltimore?


----------



## travelgirl

Sorry, got carried away.  

~runs off to check out the book thread~


----------



## SongbirdVB

Hey all! Last week I got 15 miles in.  30824 steps.  Not as many as I would like, but better than last week!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm sitting in my front yard recouperating from an 8.5 mile walk. I walked 2.5 hours. It's amazing how much a difference it makes when it's cooled off a few degrees. My hands didn't swell at all. 

Got my new Thorlos socks in the mail. They're very comfy, but really thick. I might have to five the thinner ones a try. 

Miles for last week: 33.7 miles.


----------



## Ciar Cullen

You said 8.5 miles? Not yards, right? Crickey. Okay, something to aspire to!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ciar Cullen said:


> You said 8.5 miles? Not yards, right? Crickey. Okay, something to aspire to!


Yep. Miles. I'll probably get another 5 this evening  I'm training for the Susan G. Komen 3-Day for the Cure walk. I'll be walking 60 miles over 3 days in Philadelphia this October. (there's a link in my signature that will tell you more about it) There's another KB member, Thumper, training for the 3 Day in San Francisco 2 weeks before mine.


----------



## drenfrow

12.4 hot, sweaty miles for me this week.


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> 6.5 miles for me last week.


6.2 miles for me this past week, 5/30-6/5.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ciar Cullen said:


> We post on Monday what we did the week before then? Sorry, I'll go back and read more carefully...
> Are we already walking past Baltimore?


Yep, you can post daily amounts, and chat about your walks and walking and stuff, but I only count the weekly totals posted Monday-Tuesday. Had to keep it somewhat simple! I add them to my spreadsheet and post the totals Wednesday (or as close to it as I can get).

This whole thing is Thumper's fault. She announced she was going to do the SBK Walk for the Cure, and I decided to walk with her, in a virtual sense, so I started this thread to have company. Then, Heather decided she would do the walk too! (Both Heather and Thumper have links to their SBK pages in their threads, if anyone wants to read up or make a donation.)

We can walk past Baltimore! I'll add it to the list!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Put me down for 10.1 for this week.  

If we go to New Orleans, we have to stop for food.  Muffaletas, beignets, Breakfast at Brennans.  Then we can walk it off.  Perfect.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Public Service Announcement:

Don't forget your sunscreen!


~Especially if you're going on a 2.5 hour walk


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I'm reporting in this week with 23.5 miles. Still an improvement over last week, but I had to walk 5 miles to make sure I improved, haha.


----------



## Ciar Cullen

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm training for the Susan G. Komen 3-Day for the Cure walk. I'll be walking 60 miles over 3 days in Philadelphia this October. (there's a link in my signature that will tell you more about it) There's another KB member, Thumper, training for the 3 Day in San Francisco 2 weeks before mine.


You guys are awesome! If you need sponsors, I'd be happy to post a link on my blog.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ciar Cullen said:


> You guys are awesome! If you need sponsors, I'd be happy to post a link on my blog.


I'd love it if you would. Thank you for offering. We do need to raise quite a bit of money to participate.

Here's mine:

http://www.the3day.org/site/TR/2010/PhiladelphiaEvent2010?px=5230254&pg=personal&fr_id=1468&et=5G8To6gyrpzj3hxUn4mcyA..&s_tafId=237717


----------



## Ciar Cullen

Will do!


----------



## Aravis60

Just one measly mile for me this week. It was a busy week and the weather was AWFUL over the weekend.


----------



## intinst

Using a quad cane now instead of the rolling walker. Trying to go out with Loonlover when I can to increase my millage, and I must say it is really starting to pile up. 4.7 miles for me this week! OK, it is a small pile, but over twice what I was able to do last week. If I ever get to where I can do a couple of miles a day, then watch out!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Intinst, you're making real progress!!  (Ciar, Intinst had knee surgery not that long ago!)  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Intinst, you're making real progress!! (Ciar, Intinst had knee surgery not that long ago!) Woohoo!
> 
> Betsy


Ahem, total left knee replacement, 5/5/10


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was leaving the details up to you.... 

Betsy


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Using a quad cane now instead of the rolling walker. Trying to go out with Loonlover when I can to increase my millage, and I must say it is really starting to pile up. 4.7 miles for me this week! OK, it is a small pile, but over twice what I was able to do last week. If I ever get to where I can do a couple of miles a day, then watch out!


millage?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, no picking on the


Spoiler



gimp


! 

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, no picking on the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> gimp
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Betsy


I was asking for a clarification of an unknown word. I'd never pick on a man who walked more than I did.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> I was asking for a clarification of an unknown word. I'd never pick on a man who walked more than I did.


No , you were just picking on a known bad speller and typist. For shame!


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



does this get me forgiven?


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> does this get me forgiven?


No need for forgiveness, if friends can't pick on one another, who can?


----------



## drenee

12 miles for me this week.  Not as good as I'd hoped, but not too bad considering I pulled a muscle in my leg on Friday and I was lucky to walk to the bathroom on Saturday.  
deb


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> No need for forgiveness, if friends can't pick on one another, who can?


thanks. good excuse for a cheerleader for everybody!


----------



## mlewis78

Betsy, *12 miles* for me this week.

Since I increased my swimming miles by 1/2 from the previous week, I don't mind that I have fewer walking miles.

Finally went to knee doctor today and found out (as I once suspected) that my right knee has arthritis and is missing cartilage, so it's bone against bone when I walk stairs or get up from sitting. Dr. gave me a corticosteroid injection, told me to ice it and also gave me samples of Celebrex for 6 days. Next will be injection of Synvisc (substance that is in joint fluids -- hyaluronic acid). He said it would be up to me whether to eventually have knee replacement. I had a feeling that would be the surgical remedy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oooh, that makes my knee hurt in sympathy...  You can make a great ice pack by mixing rubbing alcohol and water, 2 or 3 parts water to 1 alcohol.  It makes a slushy ice pack that can mold around your knee.  It's what I used when recovering from my minor knee surgery.  You may have to fiddle with the ratio to get it the slushiness that you like.

Betsy


----------



## Ciar Cullen

Okay, posted about the 3-day on my blog. I get about 300 visitors a day, so maybe you'll get some hits. Hope so.


----------



## mlewis78

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oooh, that makes my knee hurt in sympathy... You can make a great ice pack by mixing rubbing alcohol and water, 2 or 3 parts water to 1 alcohol. It makes a slushy ice pack that can mold around your knee. It's what I used when recovering from my minor knee surgery. You may have to fiddle with the ratio to get it the slushiness that you like.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks. I was going to buy a new ice bag (not sure if I still have one) and then bought a cold pack that I put in the freezer. When I asked someone in Walgreens where the ice bags are, she didn't know what I was referring to and said the cold packs are on the next aisle. They did have ice bags. I think ice is colder, but I bought the cold pack and put it in the freezer and used it a few times this evening. This does curve around the knee and has velcro to hold it on (but I wouldn't get up and walk with it!). I used to have one that was made for putting around the neck to treat shoulders. I must have tossed it when I decluttered two years ago. It was always in the freezer and stuck in there whenever I started defrosting freezer.

I might still get an ice bag and will keep your recipe in mind. Most of the icing I've done in the past was for my ankle after surgery and long after that.


----------



## ak rain

its Monday
walking - 8.86 miles
biking - 50 miles (summer school started for DD)

finished listening to "Have spacesuit will travel" by Heinline
started listening to " Rakkety Tam" by Jacques
Sylvia


----------



## Maxx

Total for 6/1-7/10

29.94 miles


----------



## travelgirl

I got in 17.2 miles this week.  Pretty impressive since I vegged out on Saturday and got less than a thousand steps in that day.


----------



## KindleGirl

10 miles for me this week.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Cadet Alle reporting for the week!  I have walked 25.52 miles this week!  That's pretty good and I doubt if next week will be so good w/ rainy weather starting to come in.


----------



## austenfiend

10 for me this week.  I think next week my son and I are going to start using the iPhone app Couch to 5K so he can train for cross country and laugh at me at the same time!  If it doesn't kill me my miles will start going up.


----------



## frojazz

16 miles for me this week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> Public Service Announcement:
> 
> Don't forget your sunscreen!
> 
> 
> ~Especially if you're going on a 2.5 hour walk


Someone's husband that I'm playing Words With Friends with, no names, has suggested to also mention that sunscreen goes on places other than the face. 

Betsy


----------



## ellesu

25.1 for me.  I couldn't comfortably testify to the accuracy of that in court because it was a wonky week time-wise for me last week - I fast forwarded ahead an entire day and then the next day time slowed to catch up, I guess?   If I sound crazy - blame the humidity.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

mlewis78 said:


> Finally went to knee doctor today and found out (as I once suspected) that my right knee has arthritis and is missing cartilage, so it's bone against bone when I walk stairs or get up from sitting. Dr. gave me a corticosteroid injection, told me to ice it and also gave me samples of Celebrex for 6 days. Next will be injection of Synvisc (substance that is in joint fluids -- hyaluronic acid). He said it would be up to me whether to eventually have knee replacement. I had a feeling that would be the surgical remedy.


Ouch, I feel your pain (well kind of). I have arthritis in my left hip as a result of having hip dysplasia. I already had 2 surgeries on it when I was younger, but the next step is just a total hip replacement. I'm trying to put it off for as long as possible because well, my current insurance won't cover it, I'm in school, and they don't last forever anyway, so I should wait as long as possible before I get it. So in the meantime, I'll just put up with the awful aching! The worst is when it occasionally makes this awful crunching feeling followed by a lot of pain. Gross.


----------



## Susan in VA

Reporting in with 12 miles for the week.


----------



## Andra

Add in my 3.7 miles from last week please.  My foot is starting to feel better, but I'm still trying to stay off it for a bit.  I have to go out of town for the next two weeks and I NEED to be able to walk easily then.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Someone's husband that I'm playing Words With Friends with, no names, has suggested to also mention that sunscreen goes on places other than the face.
> 
> Betsy


Not that I know who you're talking about since you're not naming names , but that husband is a smart alec and might find himself sleeping with the dogs tongiht...


----------



## dollcrazy

25 1/2 miles for me this week.


----------



## lynninva

13 miles for me this week. At least my total is increasing some each week.


----------



## sem

Reporting in with 16.6 miles last week. Many of you are walking through pain - to you I say be careful and be strong! 

Sunscreen is important!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think I got carried away and overdid it the past 2 days. I was having so much fun walking and the weather was so nice. Anyway, my ankles are killing me. I've been hobbling around all evening. <sigh>


----------



## sheltiemom

13.5 miles for me last week.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

10 miles for the week of 5-30 through 6-5


----------



## Addie

Okay, this is embarrassing, but I only walked 1.2 miles this past week. I'll try and do better next week! ... once I get over this cold and once it stops raining ...


----------



## Thumper

25 miles for me...this coming week will be lighter because I'm mostly following the SGK training schedule and it's a short one, but that's because it's leading up into We're-Gonna-Torture-You territory...


----------



## Andra

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I got carried away and overdid it the past 2 days. I was having so much fun walking and the weather was so nice. Anyway, my ankles are killing me. I've been hobbling around all evening. <sigh>


Ice - ice is good. Especially if you try that ice/alcohol mixture that Betsy mentioned to me for my foot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I walked 2 miles last night. . . .one mile to the concert. . . .one mile back to the church.

(it was slow, though, 'cause I had a really weird charley horse thing going on. . . . .)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann, welcome to the Club!  Hope your charley horse is better--it's your calf?  Stretch, stretch, stretch.  If you really are joining us, report back here next Monday or Tuesday with your total walking for the week, I'll add it to the posting.

I'm still missing six of the usual suspects, so I'm holding off on posting the totals until later today....

And yesterday I got my 10000 steps in.  Woohoo!  Big totals next week.

Betsy


----------



## travelgirl

I hope I manage to do ok walking this week, we're going to Branson for a mini-vacation this weekend, and part of next week.  I'll be sitting in a car for six hours on Friday, and doing who-knows-what when we get there.  I know we're going to Silver Dollar City one day, so that should net me a lot of steps, but as for the rest of the time, ~shrug~  I have no idea.  We'll be right on Table Rock Lake though, so I see some swimming and maybe paddleboats in my future!

I'm sure excited about a vacation though!


----------



## geoffthomas

Have I reported my 9 miles for the past week?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't know that I'm 'joining' per se. . . .but hey, use the two miles as you wish.  


(Yeah, I probably should. . . .and I know I'll be doing a LOT of walking when I go to the niece's graduation and then Gatlinburg at the end of the month.)


----------



## Stephanie

I forgot to log my miles last week (D'oh!!!), and I was really lazy this week:

Only 4 miles!!!

Happy Walking/Running, everyone!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> Have I reported my 9 miles for the past week?


Now you have. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

travelgirl said:


> I hope I manage to do ok walking this week, we're going to Branson for a mini-vacation this weekend, and part of next week. I'll be sitting in a car for six hours on Friday, and doing who-knows-what when we get there. I know we're going to Silver Dollar City one day, so that should net me a lot of steps, but as for the rest of the time, ~shrug~ I have no idea. We'll be right on Table Rock Lake though, so I see some swimming and maybe paddleboats in my future!
> 
> I'm sure excited about a vacation though!


Vacations are good! Try to put your pedometer on right away in the morning, you do more walking on vacation than you would think. Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

stephanie said:


> I forgot to log my miles last week (D'oh!!!), and I was really lazy this week:
> 
> Only 4 miles!!!
> 
> Happy Walking/Running, everyone!!!


Get with it girl!  But 4 miles is 4 miles!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

AddieLove said:


> Okay, this is embarrassing, but I only walked 1.2 miles this past week. I'll try and do better next week! ... once I get over this cold and once it stops raining ...


Don't feel too bad, Addie, you beat me by .2!


----------



## lynninva

DH & I took a mini-vacation the past few days & it really brought home how badly I am out of shape. When we visited the same place three years ago, I took long walks on the trails with no problems. This time, going uphill was a real struggle. Here are some pics I took as we walked:

The walkway to our cabin: 









The hotel where meals were served: 









We also tried geocaching. This is the site where the cache was hidden, and the view from that site (I almost quit along the way, but the view when we arrived was worth it): 
















I am very stiff & sore today - especially my calves. And it reinforces the need for me to increase the amount I walk each week. At least the ground is not as steep here at home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That looks like the place they filmed Dirty Dancing.  

Betsy


----------



## lynninva

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That looks like the place they filmed Dirty Dancing.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, parts of it were filmed there and they definitely lay claim to the movie. I think there is also some place in NC that may have been used for other parts. They have lots of trivia about the movie around the resort, and have installed a memorial to Patrick Swayze. They even hold Dirty Dancing weekends, but DH isn't interested in dancing.

The website is mountainlakehotel.com. It is a gorgeous place to get away to for some peace & quiet.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH and I walked to the library today and I showed him my ped to see how far we had walked since yesterday.  It was 6.66 and DH told me to take another step b/c it wasn't 9.99.


----------



## TLM

I didn't post on Tuesday, sorry. But I have 5 miles for the last two week each that I didn't get report for counting.  Haven't walked at all since Sunday.  My injured foot gave out Sunday evening and I couldn't bare weight until Monday afternoon.  Got a Ortho appt. for Friday morning and will finally get to the bottom of this issue and hopefully back to walking 2 to 4 miles on days off again.

Good luck with the steps to everyone else.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

This such a great idea....though I will have to wait for things to cool down. Got to 108 last weekend


----------



## Sendie

Sorry to be late report in, but my miles are 10.4 for the week.  Good job everyone!


----------



## drenee

VA, some of us are counting our daily steps as well as intentional walks. Don't underestimate how much you walk in daily activities.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vegas_Asian said:


> This such a great idea....though I will have to wait for things to cool down. Got to 108 last weekend


VA, please join us! Just get a pedometer and start counting!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have miles from 32 walkers (33 counting Ann  ) for a total of 482 miles this week, 1945 to date!  (I got some catch up miles from prior weeks that are in that 1945, too) Woohoo!

I have miles from the following walkers:
AddieLove
ak rain*
Alle Meine Entchen
Andra
Angela
Annalog
Aravis60
austenfiend
Betsy
Bkay
Dankinia
drenfrow
Deb (drenee)
dollcrazy
ellesu
frojazz
geoffthomas
Gertie
Harvey
Heather (luvmy4brats)
Intinst
JessicaB
John Fitch V
kindlegirl
lynninva
MAGreen
Maxx
Meredith Sinclair
mlewis
pendragginp
scarlet
sem
Sendie
sheltiemom
SongbirdVB
stephanie
Susan in Va
Thumper
TLM
travelgirl
Tripp

If you've posted your miles and I managed to miss you, please let me know (and give me the miles).  I'm going to post the map later today!

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

why the *?  
maybe due to bike miles?
sylvia


----------



## ellesu

Good for us!  Not to whine or anything, but....it was so HOT yesterday and _my ac had to be off part of the day while being worked on_ that I didn't walk during the day. (Nothing to do with also being a bit lazy - nope.) Around 9:30 last night I couldn't suppress the guilt that I hadn't walked - so, around 10:15 I gave in, put Walk it Out in the Wii and....walked for almost an hour. Maybe that means I'm forming a habit that's actually good for me?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes!!!!  That's great...that's what I hoped for when I started the walking club...

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325

VA to what I do and walk a local Mall.  They have AC and is much easier to walk there as opposed to the 105-107 degree weather we are experiencing in Tucson this week (I would not be walking at all if not for the AC in the Mall).  I have been doing much better this week and have walked every day except Sunday so far.  Hope to have a bigger mile count to report next week.  Oh by the way, another thing I have done is purchase some Leslie Sansone Walking DVD's and will use them for days when I don't make it to the Mall (although I don't have AC at home just an Evaporative/Swamp Cooler).

Hey everyone keep up the good work!!  Betsy, I think this has turned out to be a great idea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The LS Walking DVDs sound interesting, I'm going to check them out, B-Kay!

Here's a link to the DVDs on Amazon: Leslie Sansone Walking

Many of her DVDs are available through Netflix if you want to try before you buy...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ak rain said:


> why the *?
> maybe due to bike miles?
> sylvia


Oops, sorry, yes. I usually take that away when I post here. I use your total combined miles but the statistician in me likes to note in a breakdown farther down my spreadsheet your miles of each. 

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

I didn't go out at all yesterday.  An appointment was cancelled (by the other side) and I stayed in and didn't log any miles.  I did go down and up four flights of stairs 3 times though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good job! (That's good for the


Spoiler



buttocks


).


Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Will be participating in the Relay For Life tomorrow from 6-10 pm ET. I'm going to get one of those lap bead thingys, so I'll be able to give a full rundown on how many miles I walked. Last year, I did 10 miles in 14-15 hours. I'm only going to be there for 4-5 hours this time, and I'm hoping to halve that, depending on how much I walk.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great, John!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I found an app for my Droid called JogTracker. . . .it uses the GPS to tell you how far and the clock to tell you how fast you went. . .

Betcha there's something like it for iThings too. . . .


----------



## TLM

I can't ever get the GPS/Pedometers on my Droid to work   Might be because I walk in the Mall?


----------



## travelgirl

TLM said:


> I can't ever get the GPS/Pedometers on my Droid to work  Might be because I walk in the Mall?


 GPS won't work in most buildings because it doesn't have a clear line of "sight" to the satellites.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I found an app for my Droid called JogTracker. . . .it uses the GPS to tell you how far and the clock to tell you how fast you went. . .
> 
> Betcha there's something like it for iThings too. . . .


The new Nanos have it built in, older ones (like mine) have an attachment....

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> I found an app for my Droid called JogTracker. . . .it uses the GPS to tell you how far and the clock to tell you how fast you went. . .
> 
> Betcha there's something like it for iThings too. . . .


I've been using Run Keeper Pro on my iThingy for my walks and really enjoy the GPS. I like being able to look at the map and see where I've been and how fast I'm going. But it KILLS my battery. I'm not going to be able to use it on any walks longer than about 2.5 hours


----------



## Aravis60

I went to a workshop yesterday, and one of the gifts in the little goodie bag that they gave us was a new pedometer. It isn't bad. It has a distance counter, a calorie counter and a clock (along with the step counter). It is nicer than the old one that I had that only counted steps.


----------



## Thumper

This is going to be a sucky week for me, mile-wise. My long walk on Saturday is pre-empted for a graduation party, and I don't think I can make up that many miles on Sunday and still do miles for that day.

Why can't family schedule things around me? Don't they know how important I am?

Sheesh...



(Got some really good donor bait going right now, though!)


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just walked in from the Greater Gardner Relay For Life. Walked quarter of a mile from the parking lot to the site, then a grand total of 8.5 miles during the event. Then quarter of a mile back to the car.

Put me down for nine miles. My legs ache.


----------



## freelantzer

I just saw this thread. I would love to join starting next week!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

John Fitch V said:


> Just walked in from the Greater Gardner Relay For Life. Walked quarter of a mile from the parking lot to the site, then a grand total of 8.5 miles during the event. Then quarter of a mile back to the car.
> 
> Put me down for nine miles. My legs ache.


Woo-hoo, John! Good job!

Is that going to be your total for the week ending Monday? I only log the weekly totals for people, trying to track dailies for 30+ people would make me crazier than I already am! (Though we do encourage people to discuss their daily walks here.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

freelantzer said:


> I just saw this thread. I would love to join starting next week!


Freelantzer, welcome!

It's never too late to join us as we walk across the US and eventually around the world! The way it works, just turn in your miles for the previous week or seven days on Monday/Tuesday, and I'll post them Wednesday-ish. We're visiting people's home towns as we travel! I post an updated map of our journey nearly every week.  If you want us to visit your home town, let us know!

A list of resources for walkers can be found here (pedometers used by our members, useful sites, etc.)
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24585.msg467301.html#msg467301

Betsy

(And we have two members Walking for the Cure--the Susan G Komen Walk for the Cure. If you'd like to follow their progress, check out their sites... Thumper's journey was the inspiration for this club, which in turn inspired Heather!)

Thumper
Heather (Luvmy4brats)


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I just woke up. OUCH. Let see if I can describe the pains I'm feeling.

Right calf -- cramped.
Left knee -- sore. (This is my tendinitis knee)
Lower back -- filing for divorce.
Both quads -- tight.
Hamstrings -- do I have hamstrings any more? They are at a bar somewhere getting sauced.
Hips -- ready to dance.

I believe 9 will be my total.


----------



## Susan in VA

JFV, you _do_ own a couple of ice packs, don't you??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

John--

a warm bath to loosen up the back
the ice-rubbing alcohol solution discussed earlier for an icepack that will conform to your knee
and stretches that will help your calf, back, quads and hamstrings.
http://www.thewalkingsite.com/stretching.html
Can't help your hips. 

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

I had an eventful walk/run today. There is a deer (I call her Daphne) who is almost always hanging around the trail I normally go to. She is not afraid of people at all and today she was so close that I could have reached out and touched her easily. I stopped and snapped a picture with my phone, and then she started coming even closer! It freaked me out and I ran away. Then it started raining when I was about a half a mile from my car. I got completely soaked trying to get back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We wanna see a pic (hope your phone didn't get soaked!!!)

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We wanna see a pic (hope your phone didn't get soaked!!!)
> 
> Betsy


It got a little wet but is still working fine. I'm still trying to figure out how to get the pic off of my phone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Aravis60 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to get the pic off of my phone.


With my ancient phone, the only way is to pic-message it to myself... you could try that if you can't figure out the 21st-century way.


----------



## Aravis60

Okay, I think that I have it figured out...








At the point that the deer started walking toward me, it was over on the other side of the stump, in what would be the left-hand corner of the picture. Susan, I did just end up e-mailing it to myself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cool pic, love getting pics from folks' walks!

Betsy


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Wow! I often see a couple deer in a field I walk past, but they dart into the woods as soon as they see me. What a neat picture!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I took a few aspirin and I'm good to G.O.

That's a gorgeous pic of that deer. Thankfully it wasn't a moose.


----------



## Aravis60

Okay, I couldn't resist. Here are today's walking buddies:


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

These are my only walking buddies.


----------



## drenfrow

Hopefully this will work. I did a photo tour of my house and walk to share. It's too many pictures for the board so I am putting a link to it on filckr.com. Click on *slideshow*(above the thumbnails) and be sure to click *show info* to see my commentary. Somebody let me know if this doesn't work. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624122334457/

Here's my teaser picture:









This is what I dream about when it's 112 degrees. It snows here maybe once every 5-7 years. This is directly behind my house. That's Lucy and Emma.


----------



## ak rain

hey worked for me. very nice.
sylvia


----------



## corkyb

drenfrow said:


> Hopefully this will work. I did a photo tour of my house and walk to share. It's too many pictures for the board so I am putting a link to it on filckr.com. Click on *slideshow*(above the thumbnails) and be sure to click *show info* to see my commentary. Somebody let me know if this doesn't work. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624122334457/
> 
> Here's my teaser picture:
> 
> Wow, beautiful country. Where is that, Nevada?
> Paula ny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I dream about when it's 112 degrees. It snows here maybe once every 5-7 years. This is directly behind my house. That's Lucy and Emma.


----------



## drenee

Awesome.  Thank you for sharing.
deb


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

drenfrow said:


> Hopefully this will work. I did a photo tour of my house and walk to share. It's too many pictures for the board so I am putting a link to it on filckr.com. Click on *slideshow*(above the thumbnails) and be sure to click *show info* to see my commentary. Somebody let me know if this doesn't work. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624122334457/
> 
> Here's my teaser picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I dream about when it's 112 degrees. It snows here maybe once every 5-7 years. This is directly behind my house. That's Lucy and Emma.


Wow, beautiful! Does your entire house run on solar power? Is that just to power lights, or does it generate enough power for a computer?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Fitch V said:


> I just woke up. OUCH. Let see if I can describe the pains I'm feeling.
> 
> Right calf -- cramped.
> Left knee -- sore. (This is my tendinitis knee)
> Lower back -- filing for divorce.
> Both quads -- tight.
> Hamstrings -- do I have hamstrings any more? They are at a bar somewhere getting sauced.
> Hips -- ready to dance.
> 
> I believe 9 will be my total.


John, I used to get tendinitis in my shoulder from computer work. There is only one cure, besides never going near a computer again. DMSO. Not the sweet smelling kind. The kind they use on horses. 15 minutes cold, DAB DO NOT RUB on DMSO, have towel handy so you can PAT dry if it burns, 15 minutes heat. Never needed more than two treatments.

This is from a sports injury specialist.


----------



## drenfrow

Jessica Billings said:


> Wow, beautiful! Does your entire house run on solar power? Is that just to power lights, or does it generate enough power for a computer?


It's all solar. Our system really isn't very big but it runs lights, TV, computer...even a microwave. The refrigerator, stove and water heater are propane. This is a perfect place for solar because it's so sunny. The only thing we lack is air conditioning! But you actually can get acclimated to the heat and if I keep a small fan blowing on me I'm okay.


----------



## Thumper

Here's a lesson learned if you use a CamelBak of any kind to keep hydrated while you walk:

Don't leave Gatorade or any other non-water liquid in it over the weekend. When you go to rinse it out and refill for your next walk, it will be gross beyond description..

Ok, I _could_ describe it, but I'll be nice and not.
You're welcome


----------



## ak rain

oh thumper, having kids in the house I have run into this issue 
1 can try vinigar/water to rinse out
and 
2 they sale replacement inserts for camelbaks.

sylvia


----------



## SongbirdVB

Miles for the week = 16.  32245 steps.


----------



## drenfrow

Reporting in with 12.4 miles.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh Thumper... Yuck! Been there. Done that. The vinegar tip usually works.

Miles this week: 28.7


----------



## Aravis60

I had 7 miles this week.


----------



## intinst

Well, not using the cane except for first thing in the AM or when I have made the knee exceptionally tired. Only went five miles, but everything is finally getting easier.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo Intinst!  Congrats on the progress!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

intinst said:


> Well, not using the cane except for first thing in the AM or when I have made the knee exceptionally tired. Only went five miles, but everything is finally getting easier.


You'll be jogging before you know it!

Put me down for 9.1 this week, Betsy.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

20.6mi this week for me!


----------



## Ciar Cullen

Hmmn, well my first entry here. I did 2.5 miles a day, except Sunday, when I felt all noodly. 
That's okay, considering I just finished rehabing my back. Not so good considering I used to jog 3 miles a day.

Sigh. Hell to get old.


----------



## ak rain

well i did do better but the rain has started, my 12 year old bikes with me too.

biking = 100 miles
walking = 13.83 miles

listening to Brian jacques and Natalie Merchant - leave it to sleep (poetry to music)
sylvia


----------



## Thumper

I had a Camelbak cleaning kit...it worked but dang that was gross...

Only 15 miles for me over the week...but it was deliberately light so I don't feel too bad about that... this coming week will probably kill my feet.


----------



## lynninva

17 miles for me this week.


----------



## drenee

Intinst, great progress.
13 miles for me this week. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ciar Cullen said:


> Hmmn, well my first entry here. I did 2.5 miles a day, except Sunday, when I felt all noodly.
> That's okay, considering I just finished rehabing my back. Not so good considering I used to jog 3 miles a day.
> 
> Sigh. Hell to get old.


Ciar, you're doing great! So that's 15 miles for the week?

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Hi Betsy. *11 miles walking* for me this week.

My walking mileage has gone down a little each week since we started, but I don't really mind since my swimming was up to 7.25 mi. this week.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

26 miles even for me this week.  My goal for next week is to do 30 or more (since I've started, my miles have been between 20-25 and I need to get outta my plateau)


----------



## dollcrazy

29 miles for me this week. Thank goodness those are inside air conditioned miles. It's as hot as blue blazes here and the humidity is a killer.


----------



## ellesu

21.7 miles for me.  Ummmm....down a bit.


----------



## austenfiend

10 for me for last week.  My DS and I started a Couch to 5K program this morning.  I ran to the mailbox, was surprised that I wasn't supposed to stop yet, and whined the rest of the way.  What was I thinking?!?!?


----------



## drenee

austenfiend said:


> 10 for me for last week. My DS and I started a Couch to 5K program this morning. I ran to the mailbox, was surprised that I wasn't supposed to stop yet, and whined the rest of the way. What was I thinking?!?!?


LOL


----------



## Andra

9.5 walking and 3.8 biking for me last week.
Let's watch those numbers take a nose-dive since I hurt my foot again...


----------



## geoffthomas

I know I should try to record the walking around in the gardens.
Cause I carried a bunch of old bricks from one location to another to do something else with them.
And that was a lot of walking back and forth - but I was too busy to keep track.
So 9 miles for me.


----------



## frojazz

I got 6 miles this week. I need to do more for next week's tally!


----------



## travelgirl

I'm still on vacation, and don't have ready access to the internet at the moment, so I will add my walking totals for this week to next week's totals, since I haven't had the time to tally everything yet!


----------



## sheltiemom

Intinst - glad you are getting around better.

I got 13.5 miles last week.


----------



## Maxx

I got 25.12 miles for the week 6/8-14/10.


----------



## sem

I was on staycation so just 10.25 miles for me last week - and I enjoyed every mile I didn't walk!


----------



## Addie

4.1 miles for me.


----------



## Ciar Cullen

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ciar, you're doing great! So that's 15 miles for the week?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, sorry Bets! 15 for the week! Goal next week is 17. Weigh in at docs this thursday too, worried about results of echocardiogram. But I'm sure I'll be able to keep walking! You know, I walk partly for my brother who can no longer walk.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's what I have for the places we're going to go through...if I've missed your hometown/place of interest, or you want to add it now, let me know! We can always backtrack! (These are not in the order we're going to them...) If you add a place, I'd like you to provide a photo from the place when we get there! (Your house, something famous, photos from the 'Net are OK).
> 
> Start: Harvey's home town of Bellingham, WA. (Harvey, got a cool photo of Bellingham?)
> ...


Oops, Betsy, I missed this post - - but, better late than never, here's an aerial shot of our starting point: Bellingham, Washington. That's Mount Baker in the background, and my house is one of those little white dots in there. (Not ocean-front, unfortunately...)

Keep it up, KB walkers!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Total for week of 6-6-10 through 6-12-10 = 16 miles

Everyone is doing great!  Harvey, that is a beautiful place you live in, I have never been to visit that part of the Country but hope to someday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Gorgeous, Harvey!

Only six miles for me this week. I know I _walked_ more, but I'm only counting the easily measurable distances for now.


----------



## TLM

6 miles for me last week.  But I finallly got the foot looked at and start P.T. next week.  Hopefully the miles will go up after that.


----------



## Annalog

Sorry I am late but today was the first day I could download my pedometer on vacation. I walked 12.7 miles last week. (I am already ahead of that for this week.)


----------



## Sendie

Sorry to be so late with my miles, just been busy this week.  I walked 14.3 miles last week


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I stepped on an unknown bug (sweat bee or ant) that had a stinger.  I got stung right on the joint of my right foot's big toe.  Just enough to hurt when I walk, but not bad enough to cause me to stop walking altogether


----------



## travelgirl

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I stepped on an unknown bug (sweat bee or ant) that had a stinger. I got stung right on the joint of my right foot's big toe. Just enough to hurt when I walk, but not bad enough to cause me to stop walking altogether


Just one of the many, MANY reasons that I never take my shoes off until I'm getting ready to go to bed. If I'm up, I have my shoes on!


----------



## mlewis78

I think I'm going to walk to an agency interview in a while.  Sometimes after I take two trains to these things, I feel sick by the time I come out of the station.  It will take at least 45 minutes to walk.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, everyone, I was gone most of yesterday andam unexpexctedly out today for a bit, but will post miles and map this evening!

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

mlewis78 said:


> I think I'm going to walk to an agency interview in a while. Sometimes after I take two trains to these things, I feel sick by the time I come out of the station. It will take at least 45 minutes to walk.


at least for me I am a lot calmer at interview after I walk. its a good thing. 
stay aware and have fun
sylvia


----------



## drenee

Good luck in the interview.
deb


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks AK Rain and Deb.  It was hotter out than I expected, but it would have been even worse going down into the subway.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I still managed to walk over 5 miles today, so that's really good.  I'm 1/2 way to my goal of 30 miles this week


----------



## Thumper

Hit it today with 10.25 miles...this is looking up to be a good mileage week.

But, better than that, a very spiffy person donated an awesome prize to my fund raising efforts...a Kindle. He's sending a brand new freaking KINDLE.

If that doesn't help me get near my goal, I am a giant FAIL...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

D'oh! Okay, I'm in! I'll just count from today onwards: 4.5 miles running this morning. We're going to start training for the VA Beach Rock 'n' Roll half marathon (5 September) pretty soon.

Also, for those on FB, we've got a Fit Club page for anybody who's interested (this month happens to be a miles challenge, too - last month we had 3000 pushups in 30 days). 

Oh, BTW - Jan just came downstairs and showed me how baggy her recently purchased size 4 shorts are - she's down to a size 0 now (from size 12)! 

Okay, gotta get "running" on today's errands...!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thumper said:


> Hit it today with 10.25 miles...this is looking up to be a good mileage week.
> 
> But, better than that, a very spiffy person donated an awesome prize to my fund raising efforts...a Kindle. He's sending a brand new freaking KINDLE.
> 
> If that doesn't help me get near my goal, I am a giant FAIL...


That is awesome!!

Welcome, Mike. I know you're going to make up for my dismal week.

Forgot to wear my pedometer most of the week and I did a lot of walking between fields during baseball camp. I'm just going to have to guesstimate my mileage this week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thumper said:


> Hit it today with 10.25 miles...this is looking up to be a good mileage week.
> 
> But, better than that, a very spiffy person donated an awesome prize to my fund raising efforts...a Kindle. He's sending a brand new freaking KINDLE.
> 
> If that doesn't help me get near my goal, I am a giant FAIL...


Thumper, are people who donated before there were prizes eligible? 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, another great week! I have 29 members walking an average of 17.4 miles for the week for a combined total of 505 miles. We've walked 2444 miles so far! (Map is coming, I promise...)

*Heather* and *Dollcrazy* share the "Ruining the curve for the rest of us" award with 28.7 and 29 miles respectively. *Allie* & *Maxx* get honorable mention for 26 and 25.12 respectively. *Intinst* continues to get the Profiles in Courage in Walking award with his yet again increase in mileage after knee replacement surgery.

Congratulations to everyone who got out and moved their *** this week!

Welcome to our newest members, *Ciar Cullen*, *Mike Hicks* and *freelantzer*. Mike and Freelantzer, your total miles will be included next week! (Post your weekly total on Monday or Tuesday, and I'll try to get the list updated on Wednesday this time, like I'm supposed to!)

Here are the names I've posted miles for. If I've missed you, let me know and remind me of your miles! And if you haven't posted yet for last week, go ahead and post and I'll add them in.

AddieLove
ak rain
Alle Meine Entchen
Andra
Aravis60
austenfiend
Betsy
Bkay
Ciar Cullen
drenfrow
Deb (drenee)
dollcrazy
ellesu
frojazz
geoffthomas
Gertie
Heather (luvmy4brats)
Intinst
JessicaB
lynninva
Maxx
mlewis
sem
Sendie
sheltiemom
SongbirdVB
Susan in Va
Thumper
TLM
travelgirl

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We're good.    Do we get to walk on water at some point?  I wouldn't mind visiting Hawaii and Alaska.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, we are good, aren't we?  Once we get across CONUS (as we government folks say), we'll teleport back to Bellingham and start north to Alaska and then Hawaii.  Then we'll start working on going around the world....

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Do we get a multiplier for running rather than walking? 

And we went down to Charm City Run and blew another piggy bank on new running shoes, bottle belts, and (for me) socks. We really could've used the bottle belts this morning - even 4.5 miles got me badly dehydrated in this heat. Bleah! And my old shoes are still in decent shape, but they'll be crunched up by the time the half marathon in September rolls around with the training miles we need to put in. And the new shoes look pretty darn slick, although not as cool as our FiveFinger shoes! LOL!


----------



## Thumper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thumper, are people who donated before there were prizes eligible?
> 
> Betsy


Definitely! Anyone who has ever donated is eligible. Even if someone wins one prize, they're still in the running for others.


----------



## Thumper

Michael R. Hicks said:


> We really could've used the bottle belts this morning - even 4.5 miles got me badly dehydrated in this heat.


I learned fairly soon into my training to not forget the hydration...and it hasn't even gotten really hot here yet. I'm going through a lot of low cal Gatorade lately...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I don't leave for a walk without my camelbak. It was yucky hot and humid this morning and I walked just over 7 miles. Since I'm out walking down long country roads, I don't have any place to stop and get anything if I run out.


Sorry to ruin the curve! I'm sure I will again this week too


----------



## travelgirl

Through last Tuesday, I walked 14 miles.  I'll report this week's next Tuesday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Travelgirl, I've added you to our totals!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't leave for a walk without my camelbak. It was yucky hot and humid this morning and I walked just over 7 miles. Since I'm out walking down long country roads, I don't have any place to stop and get anything if I run out.


Yeah, I actually thought about those, but we plant to fill up the bottles (these belts have four) with the P90X recovery formula we use after our heavy workouts. I didn't really relish the idea of rinsing out a camelback every time, but the main thing is I'm not sure I'd get along well with it on my back during a long run. So, we'll see how the belt thingies work out...


----------



## corkyb

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't leave for a walk without my camelbak. It was yucky hot and humid this morning and I walked just over 7 miles. Since I'm out walking down long country roads, I don't have any place to stop and get anything if I run out.
> 
> Sorry to ruin the curve! I'm sure I will again this week too


Heather,
Thinking about getting a camelback (even though I am not walking a bit at this point). Do you wear it around your waist with the bag in the front/ How is it for your back? Do you carry just water or other liquids in it?
Paula


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Yeah, I actually thought about those, but we plant to fill up the bottles (these belts have four) with the P90X recovery formula we use after our heavy workouts. I didn't really relish the idea of rinsing out a camelback every time, but the main thing is I'm not sure I'd get along well with it on my back during a long run. So, we'll see how the belt thingies work out...


Speaking as the wife of someone who's run 18 marathons and countless 10Ks, 15Ks, 10 milers, half marathons, and 20 mile races, if you start out well hydrated, you should be able to do a 4.5 mile run in normal conditions (and we don't have normal conditions right now in the DC area) with one bottle of water--you're out there, what, 35-45 minutes? The problem is that most people aren't well enough hydrated to start.


Spoiler



Your urine should be almost clear if you are well hydrated.


 Of course, if you're going to be out much longer than that OR if you aren't well hydrated, you need to carry water.

And better to carry it then not.

I walked this morning, 1 1/3 miles, just around the neighborhood, and it was brutal...got home and drank a bunch of orange juice. I don't think I would have gone out had it not been for this walking Klub, so thanks, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

corkyb said:


> Heather,
> Thinking about getting a camelback (even though I am not walking a bit at this point). Do you wear it around your waist with the bag in the front/ How is it for your back? Do you carry just water or other liquids in it?
> Paula


Thumper carries Gatorade I think in hers...she says you have to remember to clean it. 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Yeah, I actually thought about those, but we plant to fill up the bottles (these belts have four) with the P90X recovery formula we use after our heavy workouts. I didn't really relish the idea of rinsing out a camelback every time, but the main thing is I'm not sure I'd get along well with it on my back during a long run. So, we'll see how the belt thingies work out...


I can see that. I only put water in mine. J has one that goes on his back and it's never bugged him, but it would bug me if I ran with it....


corkyb said:


> Heather,
> Thinking about getting a camelback (even though I am not walking a bit at this point). Do you wear it around your waist with the bag in the front/ How is it for your back? Do you carry just water or other liquids in it?
> Paula


I wear it with the bag on my back. I've been thinking about trying it on the front, but I think it would throw me off balance. It doesn't bother my back at all actually. Since it has space to hold other things, each week I add a bit more of the "stuff" I'll need with me on my 3 Day. Last week it was lip balm. This week was an extra pair of socks...

I only put water in it for now. In a couple of weeks, I may start putting diluted Gatorade in it. Not sure yet. I'm supposed to be alternating between water and Gatorade.. But I don't like the taste of it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Btw, I did survive a 6.25 mile walk this morning.... But it was ugly out there!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy -

Absolutely right! Being properly hydrated for me is something of a problem sometimes. I try to drink plenty of water, and usually do, but if I don't and I only have a certain window in which to run, I've gotta take it and have something portable to take with me. And the temperature is a huge factor: going out when it's 80 or higher and sunny has sweat pouring out of me in sheets. Even when I'm well-hydrated, by the time I get through 4-6 miles I'm dry as a bone.

So, we'll see how these work and go from there... 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Speaking as the wife of someone who's run 18 marathons and countless 10Ks, 15Ks, 10 milers, half marathons, and 20 mile races, if you start out well hydrated, you should be able to do a 4.5 mile run in normal conditions (and we don't have normal conditions right now in the DC area) with one bottle of water--you're out there, what, 35-45 minutes? The problem is that most people aren't well enough hydrated to start.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Your urine should be almost clear if you are well hydrated.
> 
> 
> Of course, if you're going to be out much longer than that OR if you aren't well hydrated, you need to carry water.
> 
> And better to carry it then not.
> 
> I walked this morning, 1 1/3 miles, just around the neighborhood, and it was brutal...got home and drank a bunch of orange juice. I don't think I would have gone out had it not been for this walking Klub, so thanks, everyone!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Thumper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thumper carries Gatorade I think in hers...she says you have to remember to clean it.
> 
> Betsy


LOL yep...nasty things grow if you don't at least rinse it out...


----------



## Thumper

luvmy4brats said:


> I can see that. I only put water in mine. J has one that goes on his back and it's never bugged him, but it would bug me if I ran with it....
> I wear it with the bag on my back. I've been thinking about trying it on the front, but I think it would throw me off balance. It doesn't bother my back at all actually. Since it has space to hold other things, each week I add a bit more of the "stuff" I'll need with me on my 3 Day. Last week it was lip balm. This week was an extra pair of socks...
> 
> I only put water in it for now. In a couple of weeks, I may start putting diluted Gatorade in it. Not sure yet. I'm supposed to be alternating between water and Gatorade.. But I don't like the taste of it.


I think it's actually meant to be worn with the pack on the back...accessing the tube would be a little awkward if it was up front, I think.










I fill mine with ice cubes, and then low calorie Gatorade. The lemon lime flavor sucks, but I like the fruit punch and grape. If you really don't like sports drinks (though try Power Aid...I like the Power Aid Zero sometimes) you can just drink water, and then make sure you take in some salt and potassium. A few crackers and a banana. On the 3 day, there will be, if I understand correctly, lots of salty snacks available on the way...


----------



## Thumper

Michael R. Hicks said:


> the main thing is I'm not sure I'd get along well with it on my back during a long run. So, we'll see how the belt thingies work out...


You can get a Camelback waist thingy...I posted a picture ^^^ up there. It's a belt pack, works really well.

I also have a belt with 2 bottles...in comfort terms, the Camelback is better, and the water/gatorade stays colder longer. But that first srink from the tube each time is warm...at least with the bottles, until the ice I put in melts, I get cold every sip...


----------



## Annalog

Betsy, I think you missed my post. 


Annalog said:


> Sorry I am late but today was the first day I could download my pedometer on vacation. I walked 12.7 miles last week. (I am already ahead of that for this week.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thumper said:


> But that first drink from the tube each time is warm...at least with the bottles, until the ice I put in melts, I get cold every sip...


I just read this tip to avoid the warm water...



> If you hate that first warm sip of water from your hydration pack, this tip can help you. This is something we've always recommended for our winter hydration packs, but it works well in summer too. When finished drinking, blow the water back through the tube into the reservoir. This will prevent the water from warming up in the drinking tube.


----------



## travelgirl

luvmy4brats said:


> I only put water in it for now. In a couple of weeks, I may start putting diluted Gatorade in it. Not sure yet. I'm supposed to be alternating between water and Gatorade.. But I don't like the taste of it.


Have you tried Smart Water? It's got electrolytes in it, and it still just tastes like plain water. I can't stand Gatorade or any of those flavored hydration drinks.
http://www.amazon.com/Glaceau-Smartwater-Electrolytes-Enhanced-Bottle/dp/B00060NVW8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&qid=1277085616&sr=8-5


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Three miles walking this evening...


----------



## luvmy4brats

travelgirl said:


> Have you tried Smart Water? It's got electrolytes in it, and it still just tastes like plain water. I can't stand Gatorade or any of those flavored hydration drinks.
> http://www.amazon.com/Glaceau-Smartwater-Electrolytes-Enhanced-Bottle/dp/B00060NVW8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&qid=1277085616&sr=8-5


I'm working my way through the different Gatorade flavors and then I'll try the smart water. I did discover I like the blueberry-pomegranate flavor (I think that's what it is). I'm just not used to it I think.


----------



## corkyb

Heather,
I used to mix these packets in my water called Emergen C or something like that.  They had a couple different flavor ones and one no flavor and one was fillled with all the good stuff your body needs when working out.  A friend of mine drank it while training for the Avon Breast Cancer Walk.
Paula ny


----------



## mlewis78

I use Emergen-C often as a vitamin supplement.  Never thought of it as an energy drink for exercise, but sounds like a great idea.  I like the heart healthy one, but Whole Foods doesn't carry it.  They have the other Emergen-C flavors.  Mainly it's a vitamin C supplement.


----------



## Thumper

luvmy4brats said:


> I just read this tip to avoid the warm water...


LOL I feel really stupid now...you'd think that would have been one of my first thoughts upon getting that nasty mouthful of warm grape Gatorade the first time...blow it back. Never occurred to me. I'll give it a try tomorrow!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thumper said:


> LOL I feel really stupid now...you'd think that would have been one of my first thoughts upon getting that nasty mouthful of warm grape Gatorade the first time...blow it back. Never occurred to me. I'll give it a try tomorrow!


My first reaction when I read it.. "Why didn't I think of that"  I'll have to try it on Tuesday.

Another tip was to partially fill up the bladder (the camelbak's not yours) with water and freeze it (lay it flat) then the next morning, fill it up the rest of the way with water. The large block of ice won't melt as fast as ice cubes. Thats something else I'll be trying this week since it's supposed to be in the mid 90's with like 200% humidity this week.

Since I'm sharing tips I discovered tonight, I ran across one to help with the swollen hands. Take one of those squishy stress balls with you during the walk and use it while you're walking. Or even toss it from hand to hand. (alrhough if I did that I'd spend half my time chasing after the darn thing) Funny thing is, I just happened to pick one of those up a couple of weeks ago to help with my hands AFTER I'd come home with swollen hands. (They looked like Chris Pines hands in Star Trek) so again, another "why didn't I think of that?" moment.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'll post my results now, as I'm not going to be doing anymore walking before morning.

I'm going to break it up this week. My actual training miles were 29.52 (combined with unintentional Milage- was 42.02 miles)

Here's a picture so you can see where I walK:









The little area up on the right is where I do my shorter walks so I stay closed to home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> Betsy, I think you missed my post.


You're right, I did! Sorry 

Adding you in now!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I mostly forgot to wear my pedometer this week so I'll just guess 10 miles. I know I did extra walking this week, but 10.1 is he max I've done so far, so I'll keep it at that.  

Pedometer is on and I plan to do a lot of walking back and forth to my messy garage to I can start unmessing it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I've walked a little bit in the past few days, but I don't have an accurate count of miles/half miles/etc. Put me down for 1.


----------



## intinst

Well, walking mileage did not go up as much as I had hoped, only 6.2 miles, _BUT_ I did add 10.2 miles on a bicycle to the total. Doc says I can start walking each day now so between that and adding the bike, I should help a little more towards the total.


----------



## Annalog

Sedona is certainly conducive for hiking! I walked 21.9 miles from 6/13-6/19; much of this was spent trying to catch up with my 78 year old mom.  (Betsy, I see you got my 12.7 miles for 6/6-6/12. )


----------



## Sean Sweeney

luvmy4brats said:


> I'll post my results now, as I'm not going to be doing anymore walking before morning.
> 
> I'm going to break it up this week. My actual training miles were 29.52 (combined with unintentional Milage- was 42.02 miles)
> 
> Here's a picture so you can see where I walK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little area up on the right is where I do my shorter walks so I stay closed to home.


That's one loooooooooong walk around the block.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Hi gang!  Checking in with 13.6 miles.  Went down a little, I'll have to work on that this week!


----------



## Aravis60

9.5 miles for me this week.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

25 miles even this week!

I had a heck of a time with my pedometer. First it reset itself, then it got stuck in km mode. Ugh! I think it's better now though.


----------



## sheltiemom

15 miles for me last week.  I am sure it will be less this week - it is so hot!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I think I did around 10 last week, give or take. I'll do better on keeping track from now on, as we got this app for our iPhones called Runmeter which is really nifty. I did a post in another thread on it, so just do a search for "runmeter" and it should come up.


----------



## ladyknight33

@luv and @thumper  at some point during your walks hold your hands up..yes it looks funny feels strange but it will help with the swelling. Are you carrying two bottles when you walk? One should be a sports drink the other water. It helps alternate drinking from them. I applaud you both for walking. I hope to walk again in 2011 or 2012. Back in 2005 I said it was the greatest 3 days of my life. 


And to everyone else in the walking club ~ way to go.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ladyknight33, you're welcome to join us if you can!

I've never noticed much problem with swelling in my hands but after reading about it here, today, while I was walking, I clenched and relaxed my hands periodically just in case...

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

13 miles for me in the past week. 

On the "blow it back" tip for the camelback - it's a good idea, but do you then find that you have to suck back a tubeful of air in order to get your next pull of water from it? 

It's been so cold here (50 to 55 degrees in the morning) that I haven't worried about carrying water lately. 

My first (and only so far) marathon was ten years ago, but a tip I would leave for you long-distance walkers - smearing vaseline on your feet and toes can work wonders in preventing blisters on those very long walks.


----------



## ladyknight33

@betsy I would love to join but I have a case of plantar fascitis that I am working on getting better. It derailed my plans to do the walk this year but another few of months of rest and water therapy and I will be hitting the trails again.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ladyknight33 said:


> @luv and @thumper at some point during your walks hold your hands up..yes it looks funny feels strange but it will help with the swelling. Are you carrying two bottles when you walk? One should be a sports drink the other water. It helps alternate drinking from them. I applaud you both for walking. I hope to walk again in 2011 or 2012. Back in 2005 I said it was the greatest 3 days of my life.
> 
> And to everyone else in the walking club ~ way to go.


We're both using camelbak waist packs. They hold 45 ozs. of water (or whatever) My walks haven't been more than about 8 miles yet, so I've been drinking water on the walk and drinking gatorade after. That'll change as they get longer. Luckily, I'll just make a pit stop at home, grab a gatorade and hit the road again (I posted a picture a few posts up that shows my route). My walks are long enough now that I need to start bringing snacks with me too (I was starving when I finished walking on Sunday and instead of eating as soon as we got home, Hubs decided it was a good time for a DONUT run! Seriously? A chocolate frosted wasn't going to cut it. I made him stop at Panera's so I could get a turkey sandwich.

The last couple of weeks, the swelling in my hands hasn't gotten too bad. I still can't wear my rings, but at least I can still hold my phone.

I had a big huge colossal fail shoe shopping trip today. I went to two different running stores and got professionally fitted for shoes. The first place, the woman was FANTASTIC. She measured my feet, put me on a treadmill and videotaped my walking, put me on a pressure may to see how my arches were and how I distribute my weight. Once that was all finished, she went and looked and came out with a whole three pairs that would fit me. Yep, 3 whole pairs. 2 of those didn't work at all, and the third pair was comfortable and will probably work if I can't find another pair. They were probably the most expensive shoes in the whole store.. She did custom make these AMAZING orthodics for me that will be wonderful if and when I can find wide enough shoes <sigh> I could buy a Kindle with what the shoes and orthodics cost (and a cover!)

The 2nd place wasn't nearly as amazing, did the fitting, but it wasn't nearly as thorough as the first. She came out with 2 pairs and neither of those worked. <sigh> I have one more place to go, probably later in the week. I'm very discouraged though. I've ALWAYS had a problem with finding shoes, but man-o-man this is rough. I've figured out why Fred Flinstone doesn't wear shoes. It's not that they didn't make them...It was that his feet were too wide. I may wind up walking the 3 Day in CROCS! LOL...not really, but my $15 Payless shoes aren't going to cut it.

Harvey, I've read that about vaseline..also a product called Glide, which is in a stick form is supposed to work really good.


----------



## ladyknight33

@luv I used another product on my feet, thighs, under arms called Bag Balm. Any place where the skin can rub, I used it. I can't remeber where I purchased it from 

The right shoes are *very, very* important. I walked in New Balance with my custom orthodics. I have very wide feet. I thing I only had two blisters from the beginning of training thru the walk. I followed the 6 month training program that was on the website.

Snacks are important as well. Even on the short walks. On the actual event you may think after walking 3 or 4 miles that you don't need anything but you are burning lots of calories and your body needs the energy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You can find Bag Balm in quilt shops and feed stores.  It is for rubbing on cow's udders.  Quilters also use it for sore fingers.  Larger containters are available in the feed stores.  

Betsy


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can find Bag Balm in quilt shops and feed stores. It is for rubbing on cow's udders. Quilters also use it for sore fingers. Larger containters are available in the feed stores.
> 
> Betsy


it's also @ walmart. I know lots of people who use it as diaper rash cream and my MIL uses it on hot spots for her dogs.


----------



## dollcrazy

Put me in for 25 miles this week. Thank goodness I do all my walking inside at work. It's as hot as blue blazes this this week.


----------



## travelgirl

Wow, I've been sedentary this week after coming back from vacation!  Only 7 miles to report.


----------



## ellesu

33.6 for me.  Up from last week - hope I can maintain the higher number up for a couple of weeks and then "up" that number.


----------



## Maxx

6/15-21/10  Total miles:  23.06

I am hoping to be over 30 miles every week, but the heat we are having just saps my will!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

28.72 for me, less than the goal of 30, but I have a teething baby on top of the heat wave.


----------



## Thumper

43 miles for me this week...was a productive week, methinks...


----------



## Thumper

luvmy4brats said:


> Harvey, I've read that about vaseline..also a product called Glide, which is in a stick form is supposed to work really good.


The Body Glide is pretty good...looks like you're putting deodorant on your feet 

Even if you don't get fitted for the shoes you wind up with, try to find something better than Payless sneaks... New Balance makes some awesome walking and running shoes, and they have varied widths which might make it a lot easier.

I was fit in Saucony shoes, but I'm still considering picking up some NB shoes for comparison. NB also sponsors the walk...you can get personalized shoes online


----------



## ak rain

ooh its tuesday I was to do this last night sorry 

walking 11.4 miles
biking  70 miles

Sylvia


----------



## Ciar Cullen

Um, I stressed my knee and am in a brace, no walking so far... 
Hopefully next week.


----------



## Susan in VA

Only eight miles for me this week.  (Six that I measured, and two that I'm guessing at from endless treks through airports.  )


----------



## austenfiend

12 for me this week.  Saw the podiatrist - my job for this week, new shoes, new inserts.  Uggh.


----------



## mlewis78

15 walking miles for me this past week, Betsy.


----------



## drenee

11 miles for me.  Working in the office cut down on my walking.  
deb


----------



## Addie

Four miles for me this week.


----------



## Thumper

Nice discovery today...if you're out walking when it's really hot and there's a grocery store on the way...go inside and stand in front of the coolers. Man, that feels good


----------



## luvmy4brats

<<sniff>> I don't have grocery stores on my route... only corn & soybean fields.


----------



## travelgirl

luvmy4brats said:


> <<sniff>> I don't have grocery stores on my route... only corn & soybean fields.


In my neck of the woods, most corn fields are irrigated. You could run through the sprinklers!


----------



## luvmy4brats

travelgirl said:


> In my neck of the woods, most corn fields are irrigated. You could run through the sprinklers!


I've actually done that ... Feels great, but it makes for soggy shoes 

I try to avoid them now.


----------



## lynninva

Only 9 miles for me this week.


----------



## travelgirl

luvmy4brats said:


> I've actually done that ... Feels great, but it makes for soggy shoes
> 
> I try to avoid them now.


That would be a bit detrimental to the rest of your walk!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Short week for me, I only got 9 miles.  Hope to do better this week.


Great job everyone!  Betsy, any idea where we are now?


----------



## freelantzer

I'm not reporting any mileage--just making some comments. I can't believe how many miles you guys walk in one week! Very impressive. I am just starting walking after a very long period of not doing any excercising, so . . . . wow. I have no idea how far I've walked this week. I've been at a teacher training and have walked quite a lot around the college campus, but I have no way of tracking how far that actually is. Feels like a lot to me, especially since it's quite hilly.


----------



## sem

18 miles for me this week.

freelantzer, you can find some pretty cool pedometers on amazon. Betsy has a linked list on here somewhere. Hope that you will be able to join us. Every mile helps on our journey!


----------



## MAGreen

Well I missed a couple weeks, not that I didn't walk, I just didn't keep track. This week however, I did 17 miles.


----------



## corkyb

I'm about to order a pedometer.  Can anyone compare the Omron Tri Axis vs. the OMron Betsy has with the software?  I can't decide which one to get.  Thank
Paula


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Short week for me, I only got 9 miles. Hope to do better this week.
> 
> Great job everyone! Betsy, any idea where we are now?


Soon!

Betsy


----------



## Sendie

Here's my mileage report for the week - 10.6 miles.


----------



## frojazz

I only got in 6 miles this week. But I got my dog back from doggie boot camp, so I'm hoping to start logging a few more if I can brave the heat.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I just did a quick (for me! LOL!) mile on the treadmill so far this week. That was this evening after a P90X workout, just to feel out my new running shoes. So tomorrow I'll be out on the road in the late afternoon, running in this baking heat. Ohhhhhh, joy!!


----------



## drenfrow

frojazz said:


> I only got in 6 miles this week. But I got my dog back from doggie boot camp, so I'm hoping to start logging a few more if I can brave the heat.


I have a very funny picture in my head of your dog wearing camo and being yelled at by a drill sergeant while doing push ups and chin ups.


----------



## freelantzer

sem said:


> freelantzer, you can find some pretty cool pedometers on amazon. Betsy has a linked list on here somewhere. Hope that you will be able to join us. Every mile helps on our journey!


Okay, thanks. I'll look into that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

freelantzer said:


> Okay, thanks. I'll look into that.


Got mine in the $ Tree. Works fine, as long as I remember to wear it. I've been very bad the past few days.


----------



## TLM

Sorry I am late for the week.  Working 12 hrs nights messes with ones schedule.  I only got in 10 (counting work steps).  Saw P.T. this morning and my foot pain is from two heel spurs on the right heel bone.  Have 4 different exercises to try and need inserts for the very flat feet.  Hopefully after I get used to those I can get back to my normal walking routine.


----------



## Andra

I'm late with last week's small total. Please add 4.28 miles for me.


----------



## Thumper

The weather fairies are smiling on me.... Tomorrow is my long walk for the week, around 12 miles, and it looks like I'm going to get a stiff breeze and temps in the very low 80s. That beats the 95+ I was afraid of.

Now Saturday...that might hurt. 8 miles in high 80s and low 90s. I might be muttering choice words under my breath by mile 3...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thumper, are you following the training schedule in the handbook? What week are you doing? I thought you were only 2 weeks ahead of me. 12 & 8 already Yikes! Good luck and I hope the weather cooperates with you. 

I walked 5.3 miles today and when I got home it was 92 and the heat index was 107!   It was brutal and I don't recommend doing that if you can avoid it. I ran out of water (which I've never done) so that last mile really was awful. 

I did try out the walkmeter app (which is virtually the same as Mike's runmeter one .. It's made by the same people) and I liked it. It seems to have some features that Runkeeper Pro doesn't an didn't drain my battery nearly as quickly. I think I'll continue testing it for awhile.


----------



## Thumper

I'm a little ahead of the book; this week is supposed to be 10 and 6 but I did 10 last Friday so I figured I'd shoot for 11-12 tomorrow, since next week it's 11 and the week after 13. But...if 10 is all I have in me tomorrow, I won't be heartbroken. I think I can easily do more, though, so I might as well go for it.

Saturday I'll probably aim for 7-8...Sunday I will do absolutely nothing but drool on myself (unless I decide I want frozen yogurt, in which case I'm walking 3 miles so I have an excuse to go get some...)

The Spouse Thingy's Jenny Craig consultant (who does these walks every year...but she's doing San Diego in November instead of SF in October) made me a really spiffy cool neck thingy (LOL that's what she calls them...) It's one of those things you soak in water and wear around your neck and it stays cool. I may need it on Saturday...I just thought it was awesome that she thought to make one for me


----------



## Annalog

Thumper, those cool neck thingys are great! If it gets warm while you are wearing it then sprinkle a little more water on it. I once wore one dry as a headband for my Origami Biker Halloween costume and found that dry ones make fairly good sweatbands. I keep the sweat band ones separate from the ones I use around my neck.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Put me down for three miles running this morning...


----------



## Thumper

I'll give someone a dollar to rub my poor abused feet... 11.2 miles. Couldn't make myself go another .8 to make it 12...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Great job Thumper! That's awesome! (but I'll pass on the feet thing)

I try to do a mile more than what the training schedule calls for each day, so by the end of the week I've gotten in an extra 4 miles. This is my low milage week.


----------



## ladyknight33

Thumper said:


> The Spouse Thingy's Jenny Craig consultant (who does these walks every year...but she's doing San Diego in November instead of SF in October) made me a really spiffy cool neck thingy (LOL that's what she calls them...) It's one of those things you soak in water and wear around your neck and it stays cool. I may need it on Saturday...I just thought it was awesome that she thought to make one for me


Thr neck thingies are wonderful!! On the actual walk they have dunking station to cool them off so you can stay cool. I had 2 of them on my walk one for my neck and one for my head. I walked in Seatlle in July 2005 and September 2008. I crewed in Tampa Bay October 2005 and wrote it then too,


----------



## Thumper

That's great to know! I was thinking I'd have to re-wet it from my water bottle...which would be fine, but having someplace to dunk it is even better.

And why won't anyone rub my feet Really now, people... Tsk.


----------



## ak rain

thumper, i hope you find someone to rub your feet. a good foot rub is wonderful.....
sylvia



I wish i could find a walking happy face


----------



## mlewis78

How do you make a neck thingy?


----------



## corkyb

Or where do you buy them?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thumper said:


> That's great to know! I was thinking I'd have to re-wet it from my water bottle...which would be fine, but having someplace to dunk it is even better.
> 
> And why won't anyone rub my feet Really now, people... Tsk.


Before you dunk, think about it.... You're putting your stinky sweaty neck thingy into a tub of water that 1,000 other people dunked their stinky sweaty neck thingy into... Just sayin'. Another ideas to bring a ziplock bag and poor water from your water bottle into it, then you can refresh it that way.


----------



## Annalog

I have seen the neck things for sale at Walgreens and some other stores. They are often on a temporary display near the registers. 

They are essentially cloth tubes with some polymer crystals that adsorb water. I use Soil Moist which is available at Ace Hardware, Home Depot, and other places.

To make them, sew a long tube out of a cotton cloth with a tight weave; A strip of cloth about 3 inches wide would provide for a 1/2 inch seam allowance. Make it long enough to Tie around your head or neck (length of circle you want plus at least 12 inches). Sew one end closed and then turn the tube so the right side is out and the seam allowances are on the inside. Sew the tube closed again about six inches from the end that is already sewn shut; this marks the beginning of the area that will swell when soaked in water. Put a tablespoon or a bit more of the dry crystals (such as Soil Moist) in the tube. (Don't use too much; the neck thingy should feel nearly empty when dry.) Sew the tube closed again about 6.5 inches from the other end. This traps the crystals in the center section. Turn 1/2 inch in on the end and sew closed a final time. Soak in water for a cool neck thingy.

Use the rest of the package of Soil Moist as instructed on the container or make MANY more cool neck thingys!


----------



## Thumper

luvmy4brats said:


> Before you dunk, think about it.... You're putting your stinky sweaty neck thingy into a tub of water that 1,000 other people dunked their stinky sweaty neck thingy into... Just sayin'. Another ideas to bring a ziplock bag and poor water from your water bottle into it, then you can refresh it that way.


Since I'm not actually drinking that water, I'm ok with it 

Thinking about it, I'll be walking in San Francisco in October, where the temps are usually far cooler than they are inland...a cool neck thingy might not even be necessary. But I'm sure going to like it through the next couple of months when it's hot as h3ll here...


----------



## ladyknight33

@luv they do habe a couple of tubs and the water is chnaged out  ~ not sure how often but enough that as one of the slower walkers, it was nice and cold by the time I dunked mine

@thumper on the walk I remember one of the shoe sponsors had the foot machines that massage your feet, of course the line was long but well wortht he wait


----------



## mlewis78

Today was the first time this summer that I noticed the swollen hands.  Walked from the train station in Asbury Park to Ocean Grove and a ways into it.  It was so hot that this little beach town was steaming in humidity and heat at 9am.  Yuck.  Just got back to the city and took a shower.  Train platforms (NJ Transit and A train) were so, so hot like an oven.  Straps to hang on in the air conditioned trains were icky (or perhaps it's in my head).


----------



## SongbirdVB

Bad, bad, baaaaaaaad week.  10.5 miles.  Ugh.


----------



## intinst

7 miles walking, 9 on the bike


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

16.4 miles, yikes. Next week will be better. This week was very hot and stormy. That's my excuse anyway.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have 30.2 miles (19.41 training ~ it was a low mileage week  )


----------



## sheltiemom

11 miles last week.


----------



## drenfrow

I'm estimating, but I'll say 7 miles for this week.


----------



## lonestar

Can I still join?

Walked 16.5 miles last week.

I use Wii Walk It Out.  We have so many weather extremes here.  This program works very well for me.  Is anyone else using it?  I has changed my life- motivating me to walk.  I have made some progress and have now added some pilates to my exercise program.  No walking but good exercise.  I do the pilates after my walk.


----------



## ak rain

sadly I had something like the flu this last week - it took me days to get energy back - much better now.

biking  10 miles  
walking 8.86 miles 

Sylvia

sylvia


----------



## mlewis78

*12.25 walked miles* for me this week. I was surprised to learn that my walk from Asbury Park Station to where my mother lives in Ocean Grove (on the border of Bradley Beach) is only .8 mi. But the map assumes that I started on the southern end of the station block and not on the platform near the back of the train, so that's probably another .2 mi. (I'm not counting that .2 in my total.)


----------



## Thumper

37.57 miles this week.

And this town needs more shade...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Four miles running yesterday (plus a P90X workout). And man, was it HOT!!


----------



## travelgirl

11.4 miles for me this week!


----------



## Maxx

6/22-28/10  35.2 miles

Now that is more like it!


----------



## ellesu

33.1 miles for me.  I thought it would be more - sure seemed like it.  And, I love neck thingys!


----------



## Aravis60

Only 6.5 miles for me. Busy week and VERY hot.


----------



## sem

17.7 miles for me this past week. I really need to get with my walking DVD. Those are just the miles I walk in my everyday life.


----------



## Annalog

7.5 miles for me according to my pedometer and the associated Website for the week ending June 26th. Most of my exercise time was spent working on the outside pen for the chickens. Not much walking but still a lot of time spent outside in the heat.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

20.07 miles for me, which is good concidering I spent a good portion of the week in a car.  DH and I went to St. Louis, an 8 hr car drive this weekend (left Thur and came back Sun) and I have a migrane today.  I'll do better this coming week, but I did end up walking 6 miles on Sat (I have the sunburn to prove it!)


----------



## austenfiend

10 miles for me this week.  Everyone is doing such a great job, especially considering the heat and humidity all over the place!


----------



## Andra

7.06 miles for me last week.  At least I'm going up again...


----------



## frojazz

I got nine miles, but all within the last few days...maybe I can start walking/running every day. That'd help my totals!


----------



## dollcrazy

Not a great week for me only 22 miles. I'll try harder next weeek.


----------



## lynninva

Only 8 miles for me this week. Heat and humidity makes me want to sit inside in the a/c and avoid physical exertion.  Weatherman says it will get cooler soon, so I won't be able to use that excuse next week.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

12 miles for me for the week of 6-20 through 6-26.


----------



## kadac00

I would like to join.

I have a high school reunion next summer and it will take me about a year to get where I'd like to be weight-wise.
I'm walking right now but would like to get to jogging/running - I'm thinking about doing the Race for the Cure here in Austin in November (5K).

I got the Nike+/Nano setup about 3 weeks ago.  The Polar heartrate monitor that works with it is on order.

Last week (June 20 - June 26) I did 10.7 mi.


----------



## Sendie

So much rain here this week!  Only 6.4 miles and probably not much more for the coming week


----------



## drenee

Sorry I'm checking in late this week, Betsy.  Only 10 miles for me.  
I need to get off my butt.
deb


----------



## Thumper

w00t! I did my first 12 mile day! Go me! :lol:


----------



## TLM

Sorry to not check in on Tuesdays.  My work schedule is too crazy to fit that in most weeks.  So, I believe I have walked at least 10 miles since that last time I checked in.  I am not sure of my own name after the last two nights at work,


----------



## drenee

Thumper said:


> w00t! I did my first 12 mile day! Go me! :lol:


That's awesome. Congratulations. 
deb


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Got in a 4.75 mile run today, with my best average time for a run over a mile (9:45/mile avg)! Yay!


----------



## Thumper

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Got in a 4.75 mile run today, with my best average time for a run over a mile (9:45/mile avg)! Yay!


To me, that's _blazin'_ fast!


----------



## ak rain

happy 4th you guys. lots of walking tomorrow so remember the pedometers
sylvia


----------



## kadac00

6/27-7/3 - 11.3 miles.


----------



## frojazz

I'm checking in early this week to say that I got 12 miles!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Thumper said:


> To me, that's _blazin'_ fast!


Thanks! Of course, our 14 yr old says, "Jeez, that's slow!" <whap!>

Put in another 2.5 miles walking last night, too...


----------



## drenfrow

I'm reporting early for this week--only 5 miles.  I'm leaving for vacation so I'll be off KB for a couple of weeks.  Everybody keep walking!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I also completed my first 12 mile walk today. I was only going to do 9, but hubs convinced me to walk to the gas station that was 6 miles away for a snack and drink refills and a bit of a rest. Then we walked the 6 miles back home. The last 2 miles killed me.


----------



## Thumper

The bottoms of my feet hurt like a mofo yesterday morning; kind of sucked the joy out of getting that 12 mile day under my belt. The first half mile of my walk yesterday was 5 kinds of Not Fun at All... I wasn't sure I was going to get 6 in; between the sore feet and feeling wiped out from a week of a lot of walking, at mile 3 I was starting to think I'd hit the wall already. I did a lot of mental mutterings, "this could be way worse," "think of what you're walking for..." LOL that didn't help much. Stopped at BK for a drink (and dang their idea of a dollar drink is WAY smaller than McD's!) and to cool down, and the next 3 was a lot easier.

I'm very glad today is my rest day...I'm wicked tired, and it's going to get _hot_ today...

And as an aside: those of you who are walking for fitness and weight loss, when you start getting into higher mileage days, don't freak if you get on the scale and your weight suddenly spikes. Muscles under trauma tend to hold onto water, and they hold tight...it can be a real yoyo kind of thing, but it's normal.

I have to remind myself of that every day after a really long walk, when my weight is 3-4 pounds more than it was the day before...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Awesome, job everybody! 

And heck, Heather & Thumper, if you can make 12 miles, you should try a half-marathon (you're allowed to walk those, you know!) - it's only 1.1 more miles! If you do one of the rock n roll ones, you get a cool-looking medal and a ticket to a concert on race day evening! The VA Beach half coming up has Pat Benatar and REO Speedwagon. Our longest training run for the half will be 12 miles on 15 August (perfect: the hottest part of the year! LOL!), then "recovery" runs of 9 and 8 miles the next two Sundays before the week of the race. YEE-HAAAAA! You should try walking one: our first at San Antonio last year was a blast!!

Thumper - just out of curiosity, what kind of shoes are you wearing?? I'm just wondering because of the degree of soreness you're feeling in your feet. Granted, 12 miles is a long way, but it seems like that may also be a potential shoe issue...?


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I really need to do this. I've been putting it off and finding every possible excuse, but I need some serious weight loss. Don't have a pedometer yet have to make a decision. May I start tomorrow? I'll walk where I know the distance.

Ann


----------



## Thumper

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Thumper - just out of curiosity, what kind of shoes are you wearing?? I'm just wondering because of the degree of soreness you're feeling in your feet. Granted, 12 miles is a long way, but it seems like that may also be a potential shoe issue...?


Saucony running shoes with a Superfeet orthotic insert...I was fitted for them at Fleet Feet. I think most of the soreness--which is really only after the long mileage days--is a combination of my weight (overweight) + the # of hours on my feet + having 3 different chronic pain issues. I won't rule out shoe issues, though; I've thought about getting a pair of New Balance shoes just to see the difference.

On the upside...before I was fitted for these shoes I had major issues with walking and lower back pain. But that could be the orthotics at work, pulling things together correctly for me.

After I got going yesterday the sore feet bottoms stopped bugging me...today (rest day) I'm just kind of achy all over and tired, and not especially looking forward to starting the whole thing all over tomorrow.


----------



## Thumper

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I really need to do this. I've been putting it off and finding every possible excuse, but I need some serious weight loss. Don't have a pedometer yet have to make a decision. May I start tomorrow? I'll walk where I know the distance.
> 
> Ann


Yes, start!


----------



## mlewis78

Thumper said:


> And as an aside: those of you who are walking for fitness and weight loss, when you start getting into higher mileage days, don't freak if you get on the scale and your weight suddenly spikes. Muscles under trauma tend to hold onto water, and they hold tight...it can be a real yoyo kind of thing, but it's normal.
> 
> I have to remind myself of that every day after a really long walk, when my weight is 3-4 pounds more than it was the day before...


Interesting. Got on the scale Sat. morning and was shocked to see I'd gained 3 pounds since about a week or so ago (don't weigh regularly), yet I'd done some extra laps swimming 3 times this week. Had to get on the scale again on Sunday to see if it was a fluke and I was down one pound -- didn't swim yesterday at all. I had some muscle cramping while swimming today, especially bad when I was just getting on the ladder to get out of the pool. Had to go back in and put weight on that leg to get rid of cramp. Horrible!

As for walking, I'm averaging about 2 mi. a day (sometimes 3-3.5) and do this just to get where I'm going and back.


----------



## Thumper

Man, I was not feeling it this morning...last week kind of wiped me out. I did 4 miles and called it quite...might walk for frozen yogurt this evening if it cools off enough, that'll give me another 3. But yeah, short morning for me. I think I may be overdoing it, probably need to back off a little this week.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Thumper said:


> Saucony running shoes with a Superfeet orthotic insert...I was fitted for them at Fleet Feet. I think most of the soreness--which is really only after the long mileage days--is a combination of my weight (overweight) + the # of hours on my feet + having 3 different chronic pain issues. I won't rule out shoe issues, though; I've thought about getting a pair of New Balance shoes just to see the difference.
> 
> On the upside...before I was fitted for these shoes I had major issues with walking and lower back pain. But that could be the orthotics at work, pulling things together correctly for me.
> 
> After I got going yesterday the sore feet bottoms stopped bugging me...today (rest day) I'm just kind of achy all over and tired, and not especially looking forward to starting the whole thing all over tomorrow.


Hmm. Well, as long as things seem to be improving in general. Just seems odd to me that the bottoms of your feet hurt so much, since you've been walking a fair bit already. But sometimes things just ache, I guess!

I was wearing orthotics until I learned about ChiRunning, then ditched 'em after I learned how to control my muscles and hold my alignment properly. I still have to deal with some tendonitis in my left knee (which I got shortly before we learned the CR technique), but about the only time it really hurts much is when I'm *not* running! 

BTW, there's also a walking form called ChiWalking. I don't know much about it, but if it helps walkers anything like it helped us for running, it would be well worth looking into... http://www.chiwalking.com.


----------



## intinst

7 miles walking and 8 on the bike, only had two therapy sessions because of the holiday.


----------



## mlewis78

Reporting in with *16.5 miles* walked over the past week.


----------



## sheltiemom

I had 16.5 miles also last week.


----------



## lynninva

My total for this week is 12 miles.


----------



## ak rain

I been having too much fun!

Walking = 9.78 miles
biking = 20 miles

I finding my son's driving way too convenient and taking rides instead of biking !
Sylvia


----------



## Aravis60

6 miles for me this week.


----------



## Thumper

45 miles for me


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hey, if you want to put down a mile for me you can. . .but it was all underground.  Pretty cool, privately owned cave called Tuckaleechee in Tennessee. . . . .actually very neat. . . . .

One of these days I'll decide to really walk on purpose. . . . .


----------



## travelgirl

Only 7 miles for me this week.  I need to get back to walking on purpose!


----------



## Andra

9.81 for me this past week.
I hope that this number will start improving since I started back on the treadmill yesterday.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have 17.20 miles recorded.  Not bad, but not good (for me) either, since I usually get 20 or more.  There were @ least 2 days this week that I didn't wear my ped, so I'm sure I walked more, but I wasn't about to get paint all over my ped.


----------



## sem

15.5 miles for me last week.


----------



## austenfiend

10 miles for me.


----------



## ellesu

34.9 for me this week.  And....I am totally impressed by you two doing the 12 mile days.  Way to go! And thanks so much for that info on the muscles tightening and holding water.  So glad to hear that.


----------



## Annalog

9.5 miles for me from June 27th through July 3rd. I hope to do better this week.


----------



## drenee

10 miles for me this week.  
deb


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Three hot, humid miles running this morning!


----------



## KBoards Admin

14 miles for me this week. All outdoor, trail running. And the weather's been cool so it's been very pleasant for early morning runs. 

Next week will be hot so I'll have to be disciplined to get out there!!


----------



## Maxx

6/29/10-7/5/10 

30.71 miles


----------



## Addie

7.2 miles for me this week.


----------



## Susan in VA

Estimating about ten miles this week.  I missed posting last week, that was about eight miles if you can still add it in.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I did walk today, but it was very hot. I'd say only a mile. They have a very poor selection of pedometers where I shop. Has anyone tried the Biggest Loser Body Bugg or what about the Garmian GPS pedometers. I am now into serious problem territory and want to get a good pedometer. Previous models I've had have failed totally. It is going to be in the 90's tomorrow so I seriously doubt if I'll walk.

Ann


----------



## B-Kay 1325

8.5 miles for me this week.  I really need to get motivated again!!!


----------



## travelgirl

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I did walk today, but it was very hot. I'd say only a mile. They have a very poor selection of pedometers where I shop. Has anyone tried the Biggest Loser Body Bugg or what about the Garmian GPS pedometers. I am now into serious problem territory and want to get a good pedometer. Previous models I've had have failed totally. It is going to be in the 90's tomorrow so I seriously doubt if I'll walk.
> 
> Ann


I have a Body Bugg, and it's pretty accurate reading calories burned, but I found the web interface where you have to enter in all of your food intake clunky. Of course, it's been a year and a half since I used it, so maybe they've streamlined it since I was a member. The reason I don't use it anymore is because the membership fees were just higher than I was willing to continue to pay.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

for those that were talking about the neck thingies (where you get them wet to help cool you down) is there a website or anything where I could make one?  I would appreciate it.


----------



## ak rain

Can I wish it would stop raining if I live in a rain forest?
sylvia


----------



## Annalog

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> for those that were talking about the neck thingies (where you get them wet to help cool you down) is there a website or anything where I could make one? I would appreciate it.


Some links:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Sew-Very-Useful-Neck-Cooler/step6/How-to-use/ - Lots of pictures.
http://www.watersorb.com/polymer_cool_neck_bands.htm - Various types and instructions for a vest but not many pictures.
http://www.aquadiamonds.com/neck_coolers.htm - Includes care instructions.
http://salihan.com/2009/cooling-neck-wraps/ - Fills with crystals after they have been soaked to prevent using too much. Pictures of the crystals before and after soaking.
http://thegatorproject.org/neck-cooler-directions-for-summer-use/

Most of the instructions make two or four pockets for the crystals and the sections at the ends with no crystals (for tying). The ones I have only have one pocket for crystals and the two sections at each end with no crystals. It is a matter of preference. I have been happy with the ones I have but can see advantages with the multiple sections.

Most of the instructions say to be careful not to use too many crystals. It is better to have the water-filled crystals nearly fill the tube instead of completely filling the tube. If the crystals swell more than there is room in the tube, they may break down and come through the fabric. At least one page suggested sifting out the smaller crystals and dust for use in the garden and not use the dust and small pieces in the neck cooler.


----------



## travelgirl

Annalog said:


> Most of the instructions say to be careful not to use too many crystals. It is better to have the water-filled crystals nearly fill the tube instead of completely filling the tube. If the crystals swell more than there is room in the tube, they may break down and come through the fabric. At least one page suggested sifting out the smaller crystals and dust for use in the garden and not use the dust and small pieces in the neck cooler.


I've bought a few of these before, and they've always felt SLIMY to the touch when they've been dunked. Maybe it's because there were too many crystals in the tube.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Thank you for the links!  I emailed them to a friend.  Her husband's job is to refill vending machines and he is melting!  Anything she can do to help him not die of heat exhaustion will help


----------



## Annalog

travelgirl said:


> I've bought a few of these before, and they've always felt SLIMY to the touch when they've been dunked. Maybe it's because there were too many crystals in the tube.


That makes sense. It also might be that the tiny crystals and crystal dust were not removed first. Mine do not feel slimy. The ones I have are made with a sturdy cotton cloth and have a little "give" when completely soaked. I believe that the soaked neck cooler should only feel like cool damp cloth; it should not feel slimy.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Travel girl: Thanks for answer about Body Bugg. I don't think I want to input everything I eat. I'll have to do some more research.
Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've had to take a few days off because of a very sore knee. I'm going to try to walk a bit tomorrow and see how that works for me.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I decided that this extensive research I'm doing on pedometers was really just another excuse to delay my walking. I ordered an Omron with software for $35.00. NO more excuses.


----------



## Sendie

Once again I'm late with my mileage, I really need to get better at this....lots of rain again this week so only 7.4 miles this week.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Are we still doing this officially or is it more of an unofficial reporting thing? I haven't been paying too much attention, but I just noticed the title is still on Week 5.  I stopped wearing my pedometer because it was just such a pain too get situated right and make sure it was counting steps correctly, so I don't know how much I've been walking anymore. Oh well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy's been on a Mini-vacation.  By which I mean, not a short vacation, but a vacation with her Mini. 

I'm sure she'll get everything updated when she gets home and situated again. . . .


----------



## ellesu

I had a big disappointment today - I glanced at my pedometer *upside down* and thought it read over 10,000 steps. It was in the morning so I knew it couldn't be, but for a moment.... Anyway, I quickly turned it right side up and the 501 (or whatever it was) made much more sense.


----------



## Thumper

*Pedopointment*: the crushing feeling of the pedometer not reading what you'd hoped; may occur with or without tears of frustration.

I feel it every time I walk; I think I've gone 5 miles, I look, and I'm only at 3.25. =sob=


----------



## travelgirl

Thumper said:


> *Pedopointment*: the crushing feeling of the pedometer not reading what you'd hoped; may occur with or without tears of frustration.
> 
> I feel it every time I walk; I think I've gone 5 miles, I look, and I'm only at 3.25. =sob=


I find myself checking mine periodically during the day...see a smaller number than I expected, and think, that's ALL? SERIOUSLY?? ~sigh~


----------



## ellesu

Thumper said:


> *Pedopointment*: the crushing feeling of the pedometer not reading what you'd hoped; may occur with or without tears of frustration.
> 
> I feel it every time I walk; I think I've gone 5 miles, I look, and I'm only at 3.25. =sob=


That's my new word for the week.  Wonder if works for Words With Friends....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmm. . .well, I would define *pedopointment* as knowing you have to go walk a mile or ten.

What you're describing is *disappediment*. 

But good luck. . .and keep walking. . . .3.25 is better than 1. . . .

_. . .and we're walking, we're walking. . . ._


----------



## Annalog

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmm. . .well, I would define *pedopointment* as knowing you have to go walk a mile or ten.
> 
> What you're describing is *disappediment*.
> ...


I thought *disappediment* is how you feel when you look down to find that you forgot to attach the safety strap and the pedometer has disappeared.


----------



## ak rain

or you look down and see the pedometer dangle from tether and it now reads a distance you know you did not walk
sylvia


----------



## Thumper

All I know is that after 12 miles today, my feet feel like moosh...


----------



## Someone Nameless

I really should join this group.  I check in every so often just to read.    I'm already a walker.

I just wanted to comment on the Super Feet insoles.  They are fantastic.  The little flimsy insole that comes in your shoes only lasts for a few weeks and then all that good support is gone.  Super Feet are guaranteed for a year.  They are expensive but I have two pair and my hubby wears them too.

I have tried Asics, New Balance and Saucony shoes but my all time favorites are the Asics.

I have an Android phone and use an app called JogTracker.  It maps my walk and then when I save it, it uploads to a site online and tells me how many calories I've burned, etc.  Easy to get a total at the end of the week.  The only problem is I also use the elliptical and treadmill at the gym.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Well, Amazon is really efficient when you are trying to stall! I ordered my pedometer late on July 7th and I received it at lunch time today. I could not believe the fast delivery! Anyway I just need to set my steps and so on and I'm good to go.
Ann.


----------



## Thumper

Kindle Gracie said:


> I just wanted to comment on the Super Feet insoles. They are fantastic.


They are...but for anyone trying them for the first time, they feel funny at first, like the arch is too far back. This is normal and your foot gets used to it...it's part of what helps pull everything into alignment.

Them's amazing thingies


----------



## corkyb

Thumper said:


> They are...but for anyone trying them for the first time, they feel funny at first, like the arch is too far back. This is normal and your foot gets used to it...it's part of what helps pull everything into alignment.
> 
> Them's amazing thingies


Where does one buy these amazing thingies?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got mine at the (running) shoe shop where they check your feet to see what type shoe is best. It's called Hub City Runners but lots of sporting goods places have them. My hubby got his at Gander Mountain.

They are all over the internet too. I have the pink. Different colors = different support.
http://www.amazon.com/SuperFeet-Superfeet-Premium-Berry-Insole/dp/B000K2DQWM/ref=pd_sbs_a_1?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## ak rain

you might go to a shoe shop if available, the different colors go to different arch size and store have ones you can step on
sylvia


----------



## Thumper

I bought a pair at Fleet Feet, and another pair at Sports Chalet. I'd go somewhere like Fleet Feet first--a good store specializing in fitting athletic shoes--because they can figure out exactly which one you need (based on arch height, gait, etc.)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Put me down for a 5 mile run today at 10:01 mins/mile. That's my fastest time ever on that distance, and I wasn't even pushing very hard. All this working out stuff is paying off!


----------



## Annalog

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Put me down for a 5 mile run today at 10:01 mins/mile. That's my fastest time ever on that distance, and I wasn't even pushing very hard. All this working out stuff is paying off!


I was also in a 5 mile event today but I was MUCH slower with an average of 20:50.5 per mile. While I was next to last in finishing the race, the time for the last person was not posted. I was very glad that most of the race course was west of Cat Mountain so that we were in the shade for most of the race. The race started at 5:05 AM and the entire event was over before 8 AM.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Annalog said:


> I was also in a 5 mile event today but I was MUCH slower with an average of 20:50.5 per mile. While I was next to last in finishing the race, the time for the last person was not posted. I was very glad that most of the race course was west of Cat Mountain so that we were in the shade for most of the race. The race started at 5:05 AM and the entire event was over before 8 AM.


Sweet! The time only matters (at least to me) is your personal best. Past that - bah. And what I wouldn't give to be back in AZ!!


----------



## Thumper

Annalog said:


> I was also in a 5 mile event today but I was MUCH slower with an average of 20:50.5 per mile. While I was next to last in finishing the race, the time for the last person was not posted.


That's about my average...I would have been right there with you!


----------



## Annalog

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Sweet! The time only matters (at least to me) is your personal best. Past that - bah. And what I wouldn't give to be back in AZ!!


I do love living in AZ! My pace was pretty good for me. My pace was 25:43 in the 5.25 mile event in April held in Catalina State Park. For that race, howeveer, if I had remembered to take my camera my pace would have been even slower as it seemed that all of the wild flowers were in bloom! It was a beautiful April.


----------



## Annalog

Thumper said:


> That's about my average...I would have been right there with you!


That would be fun! Most of the time I am alone at the back.

The one race where I was able to talk with someone for most of the race was last year the day after Halloween. There were special prizes if we ran or walked in costume. I went as Professor Pomona Sprout, complete with potted Mandrake root. Another walker offered to carry my Mandrake root.  During the April race, one of the race assistants showed me his Valdemort Mark tattoo. After this race, one person said, "I remember you; you are the potted plant lady."


----------



## Andra

My mileage for last week:  14.97 walking, 3 on the bike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, gang, I'm back, I'll get caught up here! I've been trying to keep up my mod stuff a little but haven't read much else... I'm glad to see everyone is walking a lot--I walked a lot the last couple weeks, but no pedometer....give me a couple of days here and I willl get totals and a map up!  

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

I walked 14.3 miles last week.


----------



## mlewis78

Gee, all these people reporting mileage early, as if you know you aren't walking any more today.


----------



## Thumper

Lighter week for me... 27 miles. 
I need to get more crosstraining in...


----------



## intinst

7 miles walking and 12 on the bike


----------



## Andra

mlewis78 said:


> Gee, all these people reporting mileage early, as if you know you aren't walking any more today.


I think we are all on different weekly schedules. My new week starts on Monday


----------



## mlewis78

Oh.  I went with the Tuesday to Monday week, since that's how it started here on this thread.  Guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Annalog

I use a Sunday to Saturday week because that is how the Web page for my pedometer does weekly totals. However since I forgot to wear my pedometer for the 5 mile walk, I counted that 5 miles this time so that I would not forget it.


----------



## ak rain

so I am gearing up for a trip to Washington DC and New London CT. (coast guard accademy week for my 17yo son) taking my pedometer 

this week 23.21 miles walking reading "girl with dragon tattoo"
and 30 miles biking listening to Brian Jacques wish I could read and bike!

I may be late posting this next week
sylvia


----------



## sheltiemom

Just got 10 miles last week.


----------



## Thumper

mlewis78 said:


> Gee, all these people reporting mileage early, as if you know you aren't walking any more today.


When I'm done, I'm done.
I'm done.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Annalog said:


> That would be fun! Most of the time I am alone at the back.
> 
> The one race where I was able to talk with someone for most of the race was last year the day after Halloween. There were special prizes if we ran or walked in costume. I went as Professor Pomona Sprout, complete with potted Mandrake root. Another walker offered to carry my Mandrake root.  During the April race, one of the race assistants showed me his Valdemort Mark tattoo. After this race, one person said, "I remember you; you are the potted plant lady."


HA! In the San Antonio half marathon last year, there was a guy running in the weirdest getup I've ever seen. I can't remember everything, but he was wearing a pink tutu, little tutu-like things on his feet, ?pink? tights, and some sort of contraption on his back that looked like half a broomstick with a cowboy boot swinging from each end. Then there was another guy wearing a full lion suit. I felt a lot more "normal" after that...


----------



## lynninva

Just 9.5 official miles for me this week.  I forgot to wear the pedometer for a couple of days, so that isn't too bad compared to my usual total.  Maybe I can motivate myself to walk more this week, now that the high temperature here has finally dipped below 90.


----------



## Annalog

Michael R. Hicks said:


> HA! In the San Antonio half marathon last year, there was a guy running in the weirdest getup I've ever seen. I can't remember everything, but he was wearing a pink tutu, little tutu-like things on his feet, ?pink? tights, and some sort of contraption on his back that looked like half a broomstick with a cowboy boot swinging from each end. Then there was another guy wearing a full lion suit. I felt a lot more "normal" after that...


I am not sure I would say I am "normal" but I think I would feel more "normal" after seeing that as well.  





























Photos from before the race and at the end - EveryoneRuns.net Fleet Feet TMC Move With Spirit Half Marathon, Saguaro Physicians 5K, and TMC for Children Fun Run - Nov. 1, 2009 Only a couple of us dressed up - possibly because the costume notice was sent out late, possibly because only a few of us are crazy enough to try running or walking in costume.  (Sweating while wearing artificial curls is not so fun. )


----------



## ellesu

32.9 miles for me.  I had a couple of really good days in the middle of last week and high hopes for a high mileage week, but....it didn't happen.  I can't manage two high-mileage days in a row.  I'll keep trying, tho.

Love the pictures above ^^^^.


----------



## austenfiend

10 miles for me


----------



## Maxx

7/6-12/10

Total miles:  36.3


----------



## Annalog

Glad you liked the pictures Ellesu. I enjoy the Everyone Runs events. The focus is on everyone having fun while being active and raising money for health related charities. The organizer posts photos on Flickr and tries to ensure that everyone is recognized. I understand that there are similar groups in many places. My brother-in-law from Montreal found this Tucson group when they came to visit last year. My mom and sister had so much fun at the event that we have been participating in as many as we can ever since.


----------



## mlewis78

Walked 12 miles this week.  Surprised it even added up to that since there were a couple of 1 mile days.  It was so hot, and I only went to the pool to swim laps twice.


----------



## Sendie

8.4 miles for me


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Annalog said:


> Glad you liked the pictures Ellesu. I enjoy the Everyone Runs events. The focus is on everyone having fun while being active and raising money for health related charities. The organizer posts photos on Flickr and tries to ensure that everyone is recognized. I understand that there are similar groups in many places. My brother-in-law from Montreal found this Tucson group when they came to visit last year. My mom and sister had so much fun at the event that we have been participating in as many as we can ever since.


The pics were awesome! LOL!!

Okay, 3 miles running for me at 9:30 mins/mile. I was actually shocked at that: I thought I was running a lot slower, it was so bloody hot and humid out there. Ack!


----------



## Addie

Six miles for me!


----------



## sem

Managed 14.6 miles last week. Way to hot here to do more than walk fom ac house to ac car and ac work! Melting!


----------



## travelgirl

18 miles last week!  Much better than the week before.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

19.15 miles for me


----------



## Thumper

Oh man...I am NOT a morning person but I need to get my asterisk out of bed before 7 tomorrow in order to get 12-13 miles in before it gets too hot. If you hear a wailing sound riding on the tail of a breeze...that was me.


----------



## ladyknight33

You can do it Thumper. I am sooooooo not the morning person, when I was training I was up at 5:15  on walking dyas to hit the Y and get in at least 5 miles before work. I did the remaining miles after work outside. We are all cheering you on.


----------



## travelgirl

Thumper said:


> Oh man...I am NOT a morning person but I need to get my asterisk out of bed before 7 tomorrow in order to get 12-13 miles in before it gets too hot. If you hear a wailing sound riding on the tail of a breeze...that was me.


~gasp~ You said asterisk! ~snickers~

Geez, I'm doing good to get that many miles in a whole week. You're getting it in before lunch? ~plods to the treadmill and sighs heavily~


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Four miles running in 100% humidity this morning. UGH! Runmeter says we made good time, but I think it's lying - felt like we were dragging most of the way through the Venusian atmosphere!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I did just 8 miles this past week.


----------



## kadac00

Sorry for posting late
15.7 mi - July 4th - July 10th


----------



## Thumper

Well, the good news is that getting up that early wasn't fatal...I woke up at 6 and thought I might have a heart attack if I actually got up.

Around mile 10.75, I was pretty sure I was going to die. The distance was fine, but it was starting to get hot, there was no shade, and no real place to stop. At 11.25 miles I was starting to do a whole lot of self assessment... Heart rate? Breathing? Walking straight? Still sweating?

At that point I didn't care if I hit 12 miles, I just wanted to be home. I made sure I went the direction of the park because there would be people there...you know, in case I DIED I wanted small children to witness it...and from there it's less than a quarter mile to my front boor. By the time I got there I was _so_ ready to be done...a little nauseated, drenched in sweat, mouth breathing. It HAD to be 95+, right?

Sheesh. 89.

I am such a heat weenie...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Thumper, know what you mean! We ran in the 5K hosted by the National Press Club in DC yesterday - the race started at 8AM. The temperature wasn't terrible (somewhere in the 80s), but it was almost 100% humidity! We turned in what was for us a great time, but OMG were we ready to croak at the end. We just got back from a six mile training run this morning, and it was almost as bad. Ugh, ugh, ugh!

Anyway, my total for the week looks like 16.25 miles. It's now time to collapse...


----------



## Thumper

28.13 miles for me this week.


----------



## ellesu

27.6 miles for me this week. I was on track for a better week until I got caught out with the wrong shoes for walking, walked anyway, got a blister on the bottom of my foot felt like a doofus, and ended limping around for the next couple of days. Onward and upward this week - I hope!


----------



## Aravis60

Only 7 miles for me this week.


----------



## austenfiend

8 miles - spend most of the week sitting on the couch, sweating.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

If it doesn't rain me out I'm joining you guys today for 2 miles at least.  When I put on my shoes today my toes cried -- this little piggy!


----------



## drenee

I did not check in last week.  So my two week total is 27 miles.  
deb


----------



## travelgirl

Ugh, only 9.3 miles for me this week.


----------



## Andra

14.72 for me last week.
Betsy - updates??


----------



## mlewis78

Walked 14.2 mi. for the week.

Betsy is away for a few days.


----------



## sheltiemom

16 for me last week.


----------



## ak rain

I did not tally this week I will put in two weeks next week. I am walking the Washington DC museums and statues - miles each day its great fun but oh my hurting feet and shins!
sylvia


----------



## Thumper

I walked these today...










The ramps of doom. Sixteen of the suckers, two per hospital floor (they're evacuation ramps for the hospital the Spouse Thingy works at...)

They kicked my asterisk. I only managed to go up and down three times each. And was pretty sure my heart was going to explode by the time I decided enough.

On the plus side, at least I was really close to the ER...


----------



## sem

15.7 miles for last week - that includes one mile creeping around the house on Sunday when it was 120 degrees and 35% humidity. You could break out in a sweat just looking out the window!


----------



## Maxx

Week of 7/13-19/10

29.18 miles


----------



## Annalog

I walked 4.5 miles last week (July 10-16) during the times I remembered to wear my pedometer.


----------



## intinst

seven miles walking for me, 12 on the bike.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

14.82 miles for me this week


----------



## luvmy4brats

I didn't take my pedometer with me to Las Vegas, but I know I walked a LOT! Pacing hospital hallways, taking my daughter to the strip a couple of times, endless trips to the buffet line... 

It seemed that every place I had to go was always at the end of the hall (my mom's room, my hotel room, airport departure gates..)

Hopefully this week I'll get back to my training walks. My knee has had plenty of time to heal.


----------



## Sendie

6.3 miles for me this past week


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Sorry, I am very late in reporting for last week.  I walked 8 miles.  I really need to get motivated again, I think this heat is just wearing me down, by the time I get off work and have to leave the air-conditioned office, I just want to get home and get into as few articles of clothing as possible and veg out in front of the fan.  (No air-conditioner at home and this humidity kills the evaporative coolers.)


----------



## Ciar Cullen

After rehabbing the back, the knee went out. But I seem good now. Only 10 miles for last week, but I'll take it!


----------



## Annalog

9.2 miles from 7/18 thru 7/24.


----------



## Thumper

32.87 miles for me for the week...


----------



## mlewis78

Walked 15.75 miles over the past week.  Surprised myself, since I've had an awful left ankle injury for 3 days and have been avoiding the heat as much as I can (all month).


----------



## Andra

19.52 miles for me last week - I'm steadily improving.
I had to adjust my step target from 5,000 to 6,000 since I finally met my target for seven days straight.  I even went over 10,000 steps last Thursday - the first time I've done that since back in January.


----------



## ellesu

18.1 miles for me this week.  Not a good week.


----------



## drenfrow

Back from vacation and back on the regular walks.  Only a couple of days for last week so put me down for 5 miles.


----------



## travelgirl

8.5 miles for me this week.


----------



## Maxx

7/20-26/10

26.04 miles


----------



## geoffthomas

I am getting my steady 10 miles per week in.

I want to "hijack" this thread for just a second.

I want to highlight Heather's link for her Komen walk.
If you want to support the fight, you can help by supporting her.
here is the link.
I'm training for the Susan G. Komen 3-Day for the Cure Walk. Click here to follow my progress or donate!
http://tinyurl.com/2u46tnq

Just sayin......


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

13.89, but I'm on vacation and DH and I drove 13 1/2 hrs in 2 days.


----------



## sem

17.2 miles for me last week. Still WAY too hot here for human habitation!


----------



## ak rain

so I am back from Washington DC what an experience! museums, statues, family name on The Wall, Art, history, metro trains, and food! hot, and lots of people

walking this week 52.21 miles ! avg 7.46 miles a day 12 yo daughter and husband too

Sylvia


----------



## sheltiemom

14 miles for me last week.


----------



## Susan in VA

Seven miles in the week that ended yesterday (of "planned" walking only), and five the week before.  Forgot to post then, sorry.


----------



## austenfiend

Away from the computer yesterday, so am late to post, sorry!  A lot of extra walking this week - especially since we were in the airport for 7 hours yesterday and I had to wander with my teenage.  20 miles.


----------



## Thumper

This week... 34.42 miles. My feets are not happy about it though


----------



## Andra

22.33 miles for me last week!


----------



## sheltiemom

16 miles for me last week.  Don't know about this week.  It is so hot!


----------



## mlewis78

11.25 miles for me over the past week.  I'm walking only to get where I'm going (office, pool, grocery shopping), since my ankle has been hurting for a week.


----------



## ellesu

21.3 miles for me this week.  The heat and I are battling - the heat's winning.


----------



## travelgirl

10.7 miles for me this week.  I wish it would cool off so I can go walking on my breaks again, this heat is ridiculous.  It was 108 here yesterday, and they're calling for the same today.


----------



## austenfiend

10 miles for me last week.


----------



## Annalog

11.2 miles for 25-31 July


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

24.39 miles for me


----------



## Addie

4.9 miles for me this week!


----------



## drenfrow

8.5 miles for me this week.


----------



## drenee

15 miles for the last two weeks.  I'm not doing so good these days.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

15 miles for this week.


----------



## Sendie

I've been having back problems so not so much this week - 4.7 miles


----------



## Maxx

7/27-8/2/10

19.35 miles


----------



## sem

I'm with all the other heat avoiders - 17.6 miles


----------



## drenee

Only 5 miles for me this week.  
deb


----------



## Thumper

Holy carp, I need new feet...


----------



## Thumper

::okes everyone:::

Wake up.

30 miles for me this week.

This next week will be light, as it's the start of alternating short and long training weeks, plus I'm easing up to let a wicked blister heal. I have wussy feet, it seems...


----------



## Annalog

Only 7 miles for me for 1-7 August.


----------



## sheltiemom

17 miles for me last week.

It is still hot!


----------



## Aravis60

Only 3 miles for me. Too hot and too busy to walk.


----------



## drenfrow

12.2 hot, sweaty miles for me.


----------



## mlewis78

12 miles for me.


----------



## Addie

6.8 miles for me this week.


----------



## ellesu

23.9 miles for me.


----------



## austenfiend

10  miles for me


----------



## Maxx

8/3-8/9/10

24.75 miles


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

22.71 miles for me.  Some of it was in 95 degree weather, too


----------



## travelgirl

11 miles for me last week.  Forgot to post yesterday.


----------



## sem

14.2 miles last week.


----------



## drenee

My messed up back had me resting more than walking this past week.  I only logged 3 miles.
deb


----------



## Thumper

My walking week took a nosedive; my dad died yesterday and I'm heading for TX in the morning... I won't have a chance to get back to training until Monday. That'll be good for my blisters, not so good for conditioning...


----------



## crebel

Thumper said:


> My walking week took a nosedive; my dad died yesterday and I'm heading for TX in the morning... I won't have a chance to get back to training until Monday. That'll be good for my blisters, not so good for conditioning...


I am so sorry Thumper. I know how it feels as my Dad died on Monday. My thoughts are with you, be safe in your travels.


----------



## Sendie

7.3 miles
Thumper, I'm so sorry


----------



## corkyb

Thumper and Crebel, I am so sorry that you both lost your Dad this week.  I hate getting older.  Too many major life changes.
Anyway, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Annalog

Thumper said:


> My walking week took a nosedive; my dad died yesterday and I'm heading for TX in the morning... I won't have a chance to get back to training until Monday. That'll be good for my blisters, not so good for conditioning...


You have my condolences Thumper. {{{{Hugs Thumper}}}}


----------



## Annalog

At least 7.5 miles for me for 8-14 August; I forgot to wear my pedometer one day.


----------



## mlewis78

9.6 miles walked through 8/15.  I doubt that I'll do much today, since we are having a thunderstorm right now.  Will probably have to rely on stationary bike for exercise.


----------



## drenfrow

15.6 miles for me this week.


----------



## ellesu

20.6 miles for me.  Thumper and Crebel, sending good thoughts to you both.


----------



## Susan in VA

Chris and Thumper, so sorry to hear your bad news. <hugs!>

Haven't posted mileage in a few weeks, I think. It's been at a steady five or so per week, though I don't know if Betsy is adding miles retroactively. So, five for this past week Wed-Tues. (Not going to add much more today anyway.)


----------



## austenfiend

10 miles for me this week.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I walked about 3 miles today: about 1 to the train station, and a little over two miles in Boston today, doing research.

My. Feet. Ache.


----------



## Maxx

8/10-16/10

27 miles


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

20.41 miles for me and I will try to remember what day tuesday is next week


----------



## Addie

5.2 miles for me!


----------



## sem

Forgot all about Tuesday this week - it has been one of those - anyway 17.3 for me.

Thumper and Chris - I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sendie

I'm also so very sorry for your loss 
I clocked 7.2 miles this week


----------



## sheltiemom

Thumper and crebel, sorry for your loss.  Just read the posts today.

I had 16.5 miles last week.


----------



## Thumper

17 in one day? It hurts...


----------



## Thumper

13 the day after 17? Hurts even more...


----------



## Annalog

Only 7.6 miles on my pedometer for August 15-21. (Using a knitting machine this weekend did not help. I was standing most of that time and my arms were moving.  Does that count?  )


----------



## Thumper

Total miles for me for the week...41


----------



## SongbirdVB

15 miles for me last week.

Sorry I've been absent!  I had a horrid cough/chest cold for a MONTH, which made it hard to want to move much less walk.  Now I feel better, but pulled a muscle in my calf last week.    

This week the Minnesota State Fair begins!  So I'll be walking no matter HOW much it hurts!  Cant' wait for Friday, my first visit to the Fair this year!!!


----------



## mlewis78

Walked 12.75 miles over past week.


----------



## sem

20.5 for me last week.


----------



## ellesu

16.3 miles for me.


----------



## sheltiemom

16.5 for me last week.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

24.04 miles for me!  The weather is getting cooler, which makes walking a lot better on my fam as a whole (DD got a case of prickely heat rash from the hot weather, despite being in the air conditioned house)


----------



## Maxx

8/17-23/10

32.06 miles


----------



## Maxx

C'mon everybody, what your numbers?

8/23-30/10

25.82 miles


----------



## Thumper

I'm going to have to guess this time...It was around 30...


----------



## ellesu

18.6 for me.  The hotter the weather, the lower the miles.


----------



## sheltiemom

19.5 miles for me last week.


----------



## mlewis78

14.5 for me.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

13.64 miles for me.  This week has been really bad for migranes/bad headaches for me, so I wasn't walking as much.  It's dangerous to walk when the world is spinning when you're stationary.


----------



## sem

Tuesday came on Friday this week - sorry! 21.2 miles for the week ending on August 31st.

Now I have to go post my books in the quasi official - got behind on that, too! (Darned old work!)


----------



## Maxx

8/31/-9/6/10

23.11


----------



## mlewis78

13.35 miles for me.  

This was the first week since we started this that I did no swimming.  I have a cold (since Friday) and worked nights last week all week, so just didn't get to the pool.


----------



## sheltiemom

Only 6.5 for me last week.  I went to a dance convention and dance Thur, Fri, Sat and Sunday so I got a good bit of exercise doing that.


----------



## sem

18.3 miles for me last week.


----------



## Thumper

35, roughly, for me last week...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

somewhere around the 15.45ish miles for me


----------



## Thumper

::okes::

Surely I'm not the only one still walking. *18 more days til the 60 mile walk!*

This past week... 28 miles (was a short training week...next week will be the killer...)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I know I walked more than this, but 11.40 miles is my official number.  W/ the weather getting colder, I'm in my pjs longer w/out the pedometer on.


----------



## ak rain

I have to rededicate myself as I fell off the wagon, life ya know. I will post within 10 days my excersize! thank you for letting me back in.
sylvia


----------



## mlewis78

I didn't make a record of my walking for last week and recreated a few days but couldn't finish it.  I'll rejoin you next week.  Had a cold last week, didn't swim and the only days that I knew I walked 2 miles were when I worked (not a normal schedule and part time).


----------



## Thumper

:::holds bare feet up:::

I'll give someone a cookie to rub 'em. Today's 18 dang near killed my footsies...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I walked, but didn't wear my pedometer this whole week.  I need to be better and will try harder this coming week.


----------



## mlewis78

I walked 9.5 miles last week.  Have people here lost interest in their pedometers?


----------



## Thumper

40ish miles for me last week...
It'll be fewer this coming week as it's the last training weekend before the 3 day and the schedule is gearing down to rest up a few days before.


----------



## Aravis60

I walked four miles last week. I am just so busy that I don't have time to walk right now. I miss it, though.


----------



## Annalog

I have not reported in for a few weeks, so here is what I have been doing:
5.4 miles for August 22-28
7.2 miles for August 29-September 4
5.9 miles for September 5-11
4.0 miles for September 12-18
13.3 miles for September 19-25 (Good thing I remembered to wear the pedometer for the 4.6 mile walk on Saturday! )


----------



## mlewis78

I walked 10 miles the week ending Mon. 9/27.

Just wanted to remind everyone that Thumper's big 3-day walk (Susan B. Komen walk for the cure) starts tomorrow.  (She posted on another thread.)


----------



## Annalog

Reporting for a couple weeks:
  4.8 miles for September 26-October 2
28.9 miles for October 3-9 (two days at Disneyland/California Adventure averaging 10 miles each day helped. )


----------



## luvmy4brats

I feel off the wagon big time. My walk is this weekend and there's no way I can do it. Physically I might be able to, but emotionally, I'll be a wreck. These past few months have been hell and I'm starting to come out of it, but I just don't think I can do it. I ignored the part of making sure I was taking care of me in all this. 

Because of everything, I got behind on my fundraising (and a huge thanks to all of you that donated) I feel like vie let you down. But I'll be back at it and am promising myself that next year, well get it done.


----------



## Thumper

No worries...you had some major, major life events going on, and everyone who donated has to understand that they were donating to SGK and not that you were guaranteeing them 60 miles. Even the people who show up, a huge chunk don't do all 60. Some walk only one day, some walk a few miles, hop the sweep van, walk a few, and if they get 25 all totaled it'd be surprising.

I really hope you can do it next year; it really is a major life experience. Day one you're pumped until around 12, then you just go on sheer willpower. Day two you swear you will NEVER do it again, WTF did you get into, and is death really just the next pit stop away? Day three...joyous. Seriously. By the end of Day 3 not only are you sure you want to do it again, but you'll want to sign up right then and there. 

Being on a team really helped; if you can rope a few people into doing it with you next year, it'll be that much better. I'd never even met most of my team before the walk, by the end of day 3, I had some hard core friends (and a huge crush on the San Jose bicycle cops...too bad all the cities can't have them  )

You raised some money for a good cause. In the end, that's what matters.

On to 2011!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thumper said:


> No worries...you had some major, major life events going on, and everyone who donated has to understand that they were donating to SGK and not that you were guaranteeing them 60 miles. Even the people who show up, a huge chunk don't do all 60. Some walk only one day, some walk a few miles, hop the sweep van, walk a few, and if they get 25 all totaled it'd be surprising.
> 
> I really hope you can do it next year; it really is a major life experience. Day one you're pumped until around 12, then you just go on sheer willpower. Day two you swear you will NEVER do it again, WTF did you get into, and is death really just the next pit stop away? Day three...joyous. Seriously. By the end of Day 3 not only are you sure you want to do it again, but you'll want to sign up right then and there.
> 
> Being on a team really helped; if you can rope a few people into doing it with you next year, it'll be that much better. I'd never even met most of my team before the walk, by the end of day 3, I had some hard core friends (and a huge crush on the San Jose bicycle cops...too bad all the cities can't have them  )
> 
> You raised some money for a good cause. In the end, that's what matters.
> 
> On to 2011!


Thanks, I really needed to read that. ((hugs))


----------



## geoffthomas

Heather - it is YOU we care about.

Well yes we do care about the cause and want a cure.
But we have been concerned about you with all that has been going on.
Please know that you have NOT let anyone down.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

{{{{Hugs for Heather}}}}
You need to do what is best for you right now.



geoffthomas said:


> Heather - it is YOU we care about.
> 
> Well yes we do care about the cause and want a cure.
> But we have been concerned about you with all that has been going on.
> Please know that you have NOT let anyone down.
> 
> Just sayin.....


What Geoff said! You have not let anyone down.


----------



## Sendie

I've also fallen off the wagon   
My only excuse is that I found out I have osteoporosis and the medication my doctor has put me on is causing me to have no energy at this time.  Its also causing me to have headaches and joint pain.  

But  didn't come here to whine, I started walking again a bit so I wanted to report my miles!
I was in Malta the past couple weeks and walked a total of 87.6 miles while I was there since walking or taking the bus is the main mode of transportation.  (I think its safer to walk. LOL)


----------



## Thumper

Sendie, you didn't fall off the wagon, you were pushed off. I walked off the wagon  My feet still hurt too much to get back out there.

And 88 freaking miles? *AWESOME!!!*


----------



## mlewis78

Sendie said:


> I've also fallen off the wagon
> My only excuse is that I found out I have osteoporosis and the medication my doctor has put me on is causing me to have no energy at this time. Its also causing me to have headaches and joint pain.
> 
> But didn't come here to whine, I started walking again a bit so I wanted to report my miles!
> I was in Malta the past couple weeks and walked a total of 87.6 miles while I was there since walking or taking the bus is the main mode of transportation. (I think its safer to walk. LOL)


I spent a vacation in Malta in 1998. Same old buses? LOL. We would start getting on a bus and the bus would pull away before we were all on, so some in our group were separated on our way to dinner.


----------



## Sendie

mlewis78 said:


> I spent a vacation in Malta in 1998. Same old buses? LOL. We would start getting on a bus and the bus would pull away before we were all on, so some in our group were separated on our way to dinner.


The EXACT same buses! LOL, and most drivers have become aggressive and rude so I believe what you say. The private owned buses will be gone sometime next year for a new system, so hopefully it will get better. We're all afraid ATP is just going to hire the same drivers though, which will be bad unless they give them classes in customer service. Don't get me wrong, if anyone goes to Malta, please ride the buses - cheap transportation and they go everywhere - they've become one of the tourist attractions in fact. I ride them, but I prefer to walk mostly and averaged 10K to 11K steps daily. Now I'm home again for a few months that will slow down due to work and mosquitos, but I hope to do better.


----------



## mlewis78

The Malta buses are a part of the charm there.  I bought a magnet of one for my brother.  They must be from the 1950's, because we had similar buses in NJ then.


----------



## ak rain

oh I so want to travel but i am in middle of negotiations between us, bank, and contractor. we are trying to build our home and everything should come together soon. 
meanwhile
12.11 miles elliptical
11.27 miles walking
Sylvia


----------



## Annalog

4.8 miles for October 10-16


----------



## drenee

I was only behind two pages in this thread and I haven't checked in for months.  That's not good.  I guess I'm not the only one who has not been keeping track.  I'm going to start wearing my pedometer again next week and see if I can have a better results by the end of the year.
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Found this on page 32... 

Well, I finally decided to resume walking, after all we have great weather right now. My feet are wet, I got splashed by one... well, we'll call her lady... as I made the return leg. But I also took my tape recorder along and recorded some prose for a new project. Hopefully it works.

I'm hoping to get more walking done as the weather gets better and the melting ends. 

Put me down for a mile.


----------



## Thumper

Yeah, this thread kinda croaked, didn't it? But I'm gearing up for this years' SGK 3Day, and the training will begin in earnest soon. Right now it's kind of walk here, walk there, don't worry about miles or time...


----------



## drenee

I thought about this thread week before last when I went to the doctor and didn't like my weight.  I have revived my nano pedometer and I am going to get serious again next week.
Thank you for reviving.  It's great that someone is actually looking past the first few pages.  
We've had some very interesting topics over the years.
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I went searching for it.


----------



## Annalog

Walked in the Midtown Sertoma 5k Run & Walk for Better Hearing on Saturday, March 12 that was held at the Arizona School for the Deaf and Blind. 100% of the net proceeds of the race went to the school which has had extensive budget cuts as a state-operated school. It took me 1 hour and 4 minutes but I was also folding origami birds while I was walking. I gave the flapping birds to some of the young children.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

for those of us w/ smart phones or ipod touches, there are pedometer apps you can download (some cost and some are free).  I find this useful b/c I have no idea where mine went off to


----------

